#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-02
<Xenocide> oh majoridiot by the way i found out how to make toggles in LIRC with one button doing two commands
<majoridiot> excellent
<Xenocide> if you make two "config = " lines
<Xenocide> first button press does the first one, second the next one...ect...
<Xenocide> not useful in my situation but i felt i should share
* majoridiot files that one away
<majoridiot> ty
<Xenocide> np
<Xenocide> the thing im trying to do with samba, i can get into the directory but i can only write to the root directory of that share, something is messed with my permissions
<Xenocide> is there an -r flag for chmod or something?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> recursive
<Xenocide> how do i use that
<majoridiot> do a chown
<majoridiot> recursively
<Xenocide> :-/....
<Xenocide> lol
<majoridiot> to own everything in the folder
<Xenocide> how would tha tlook, not familiar with those commands
<majoridiot> sudo chown -R user:user <target>
<majoridiot> where user is the intendedowner
<Xenocide> lets see if that works
<Xenocide> haha nice
<Xenocide> now i can't even access the s hare :)
<majoridiot> :)
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> there is a chmod -R too
<majoridiot> yes
<Xenocide> the chmod -R 777 woorked
<Xenocide> :)
* Xenocide is backing up for feisty install
<green> anyone home? got a question
<green> on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend
<majoridiot> ?
<green> the autologin says to create file /usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop
<green> but i assume that file won't be used unless you use the mythtv session...
<green> which you need to set as default, correct?
<green> hmm, i'm using a desktop install cd ... shoulda followed instructions for the backend/frontend/desktop
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> sec...
<green> argh, and that other page doesn't have the warning about the database errors
<majoridiot> did you already do the apt-get instruction?
<green> i changed the sources manually
<green> already got the database errors.. anyway to fix them easily?
<majoridiot> use synaptic package manager...
<majoridiot> search for mythtv
<majoridiot> manually select "mark for complete removal" for every mythtv package installed
<majoridiot> then search for mysql
<majoridiot> do the same thing... complete removal of all
<majoridiot> that are installed
<majoridiot> then apply
<majoridiot> then...
<majoridiot> start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<majoridiot> at "install mythtv"
* green is idiot that can't follow simple instructions
<green> ;)
* majoridiot understands
<green> no biggie, if it comes down to it i'll reinstall from scratch.
<majoridiot> what tuner will you be using?
<green> still has errors
<green> hauppauge pvr 500
<green> unable to connect to database
<green> hm, that is two complete uninstall & reinstall attempts and both give me database errors at that same step (just after logging back in)
<green> i'll quit for now and do a complete reinstall and make sure i follow the instructions word for word...
<green> thanks for help..
<majoridiot> k
<green> i'll be back around as billbrasky during the week...
<green> 'nite
<Xenocide> yo! im in feisty
<superm1> Xenocide, :)
<superm1> jetsaredim, hey
<jetsaredim> yo
<superm1> jetsaredim, long time no hear.  how comes along ubiquity?
<superm1> jetsaredim, any progress?
<jetsaredim> trying to put the page layout together
<jetsaredim> unless you want to
<jetsaredim> you need glade-3
<superm1> well i've been struggling with a project in school all week - my free time has been shrinking :(
<superm1> it will have to be late tonite or tomorrow that i'll have time to dedicate right to it
<Xenocide> superm1,  you around?
<superm1> Xenocide, briefly
<superm1> i need to pop in the shower and get to campus in a few min
<Xenocide> i hear ya
<Xenocide> well later, when you have time, you said you got the mx revolution working, do you have middle click working?
<superm1> Xenocide, i was on campus until 4am yesterday finishing a lab, and i missed all my classes this morning now :(
<superm1> yes
<Xenocide> that sounds like pure fun
<superm1> its a mx510 i have i think though
<Xenocide> oh
<Xenocide> well the mx revolution has a click wheel that glides and crap, it doesnt' support middle click with out some kinda special driver
<Xenocide> i can get all the buttons working except that, ill have to play with it some more
<superm1> but it should be the same basic principle
<Xenocide> ts not a mod map or anything
<superm1> oh
<superm1> your using the evdev driver though right?
<Xenocide> its software driven in windows middle click doesn't even work without logitech drivers, you have to disable the free scrolling, its hella stupid
<Xenocide> yea, but this needs some driver to tell it to lock the wheel, there is a mechanical device in the mo use
<Xenocide> switches between ratcheting and free scroll
<superm1> thats freaking crazy
<Xenocide> yea, they gave it to me as a replacement, i HATE it
<superm1> do you have the box for it though?
<superm1> when you got it replaced?
<superm1> if so, i say you go to a BBY or circuit city and do a no receipt return
<superm1> and get a different one
<Xenocide> yea i do, got it over winter break
<Xenocide> no got it from logitech as an RMA
<Xenocide> originally had an mx700, it died, they gave me an mx1000 and it died to
<Xenocide> they always upgrade you to the newest one, and ofcourse out of all of them, i liked the mx700 the best....go figure
<Xenocide> this one has two scroll wheels and about 2308620398 buttons
<Xenocide> hate it
<superm1> lol
<superm1> so with the RMA they didnt send retail packaging
<superm1> thats a shame
<Xenocide> yea they did
<Xenocide> i never thought about doing that though
<superm1> oh then no receipt return that shit
<superm1> you'll be set
<Xenocide> if this one happens to break.... ill do that
<superm1> it was a "gift"
<Xenocide> mouse pads have wear, and i don't knwo where the box is anymore
<superm1> (they dont have to know its a gift from logitech)
<Xenocide> hehe
<Xenocide> yea these mice are like $98
<Xenocide> absoultely crazy
<superm1> but i've been really happy with my mx510 :)
<superm1> yikes
<Xenocide> yea those are very nice mice
<gardengnome> <3 mx 500 :)
<superm1> okkk i've gotta run
<superm1> later guys!
<Xenocide> cya
<bmsleight> Any UK radiotimes users ?
<bmsleight> http://xmltv.radiotimes.com/xmltv/ - appear to have stopped at the end of the month. I am not getting any listing updates. The link shoes that not data is being fed since 31/March
<majoridiot> hm.  the partitioner is broken again in feisty beta?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-03
<Xenocide> majoridiot, do you use mplayer or xine
<majoridiot> mplayer
<Xenocide> hm, im having a problem where when i use mplayer, i have 0 volume
<majoridiot> when launched by itself, from mythvideo or both?
<Xenocide> mythvideo
<Xenocide> have not tried anything else
<majoridiot> regular desktop install or minimal?
<Xenocide> minimal
<Xenocide> using openbox
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> what command line are you launching with in mythvideo?
<Xenocide> worked fine for a bit
<Xenocide> not sure
<Xenocide> default
<Xenocide> im not sure if something was hit or what
<majoridiot> inadvertently muted?
<Xenocide> possibly
<billbrasky> f9 or l  is mute i believe
<billbrasky> hey major...  i was gonna try another myth install attempt with edgy - at the point where you configure sql, and have to log out & log back in - do you do any of that with the mythtv user (created by the mythtv package)
<billbrasky> or with your regular ID created during ubuntu install?
* majoridiot notices msttcorefonts was adeed back into the mythtv metapackage :)
<majoridiot> the is not a mythtv "user" created, per se.
<majoridiot> ALWAYS use your main user.
<majoridiot> that is where people get screwed up- thinking the mythtv user needs to be used.
<billbrasky> k
<billbrasky> i wasn't using it
<billbrasky> but i saw another walk-thru, on another page (by superm1 i believe)
<majoridiot> so as soon as the synaptic package manager closes...
<billbrasky> saying to login as the mythtv user
<majoridiot> to the user add command
<majoridiot> log out, back in and continue
<billbrasky> adding your main ID to the mythtv group, i believe...
<billbrasky> yea
<majoridiot> in fact...
<billbrasky> i need to sort out if i'm doing some part of that wrong
<majoridiot> i'm at that stage atm on a feisty install...
<billbrasky> ah
<billbrasky> i just recreated a vm for me to sort out what i'm doing wrong
<billbrasky> i'll figure it out sooner or later :)
<majoridiot> (and it just worked like a charm)
<majoridiot> well the first thing to know is that if you bork an instal once, you pretty much have to remove EVERY SINGLE trace of mythtv and mysql permanently
<billbrasky> yea
<billbrasky> i started from scratch on a vm and still ran into the database permissions issues like i did on a physical box
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> in a nutshell...
<majoridiot> install the myth setup you desire
<majoridiot> sudo usermod -a -G mythtv yourusername
<majoridiot> logout
<majoridiot> log back in as yourusername
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup
<billbrasky> yea
<billbrasky> that's about where i get the rolling terminal screen with errors :-/
<billbrasky> i think the setup window does pop up
<billbrasky> but i usually kill it before it does
<billbrasky> cuz obviously something gets borked
<majoridiot> is this from a FRESH format... after the borked attempt?
<billbrasky> that was last night on a freshly installed vm
<majoridiot> what mythtv packages are you installing?
<billbrasky> just as the guide says
<billbrasky> mythtv-frontend,-backend, database mysql-server, and all of the dependencies
<billbrasky> i think i can try it again (gotta walk out the door in 2 minutes tho)
<majoridiot> try the feisty install
<majoridiot> working AWESOMELY
<billbrasky> yea?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> what tuner are you using?
<billbrasky> well, on the one box i'm gonna use a pvr500
<majoridiot> :)
<billbrasky> on the other i'm gonna try firewire
<majoridiot> give feisty a shot
<majoridiot> the 500 should work right outta the box
<billbrasky> shit, heading out the door...   type atcha later
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> hm. quiet night.
<billbrasky> i just did mythtv install in that vm, seemed to go ok this time
<billbrasky> :shrug:
<billbrasky> i'm gonna download feisty and give it a try anyways
<billbrasky> i'll take your word that it's stable
<billbrasky> :)
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> sure... so you can blame the idiot.
<superm1> good evenin kids
<majoridiot> 'lo superm1
<billbrasky> heya
<superm1> majoridiot, did you straighten out your issues with ubiquity making a mess of paritions?
<majoridiot> i was just calling it quits for guidework for the day.
<superm1> ah
<billbrasky> what are you guys using for remotes?
<superm1> me, mceusb2 and mceusb
<majoridiot> no... it will NOT manually partition a single, pre-installed srive.
<majoridiot> mceusb and the PVR-150 blaster pack
<majoridiot> (i2c remote)
<billbrasky> either of the mce remotes work better than one another?
<superm1> mceusb2 >>>>> mceusb
<billbrasky> i was using the mceusb2 receiver with a harmony
<superm1> ah
<billbrasky> but i gotta get a remote for this other setup i think
<billbrasky> my parents don't think the ati remote wonder is too intuitive
<superm1> yea i wasnt a fan of it either
<superm1> a roomate had one
<billbrasky> i like that it's rf
<billbrasky> and works fairly quick/smooth
<billbrasky> i was hoping someone would have a way to simply map the MCE quick access buttons to myth (my pictures etc)
<majoridiot> the mceusb2 is plenty responsive enough for me
<billbrasky> might have been done already, i dunno
<majoridiot> the key is to put the .lircrc in your home and make the lircrc in .mythtv a symlink to it... that seemed to speed the plow more than sticking lircrc directly in ,mythtv
<billbrasky> i see
<majoridiot> take the button name as defined in lircd.conf or reported buy irw and link it up to what you want it to do in the mythtv section of lircrc
<superm1> majoridiot, was jetsradiem in this evenin?
<majoridiot> i do not beleieve so, superm1.
<majoridiot> if so, silent.
<superm1> i touched bases earlier today with him
<superm1> but still having lots of glade related issues
<superm1> with ubiquity
<majoridiot> a tough nut to crack, eh>
<superm1> yes
<superm1> well if he doesn't have it figured out in the next few weeks, i've only got roughly a month of school left
<superm1> so i'll have free time evenings then
<majoridiot> thaz all cool :)
<majoridiot> made some nice guide improvements...
<superm1> i'll have a look in a few min
<majoridiot> feisty and backported (LOL) them to edgy as well
<superm1> backported....
<superm1> oh you mean the text
<superm1> not the packages
<superm1> lol
<majoridiot> i think i may just reformat the backend tomorrow night and put in a feisty backend for permanent.
<majoridiot> hehe... yeah, the text
<superm1> i moved my edgy backend to feisty
<majoridiot> didn't have time to do the packages... LOL
<superm1> still have a dapper one chugging along though :)
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> been wanting to drop the db and start from scratch for awhile...
<superm1> i think i might reformat the feisty one though.  its been oopsing since i put edgy 64 in
<superm1> i might just put 32
<majoridiot> and i'm liking the feisty packages.
<superm1> and see if its more stable
<majoridiot> plus, with feisty i can WOL that board, since the driver is fixed.
<superm1> ah nice
<majoridiot> i quit running 64 altogether
<majoridiot> about four or five months ago.  too unstable for me.
<superm1> yea i hope thats all it is, this is all brand new hardware from newegg
<superm1> since sept
<superm1> so i dont want to have to deal with rma again
* majoridiot bets 32bit will run like a charm
<superm1> well i wish there was a way to easily reinstall remotely
<superm1> because i dont have a head hooked up to it
<superm1> or a keyboard to use with it
<majoridiot> tat sucks
<majoridiot> i picked up a little usb micro-keyboard for my backend for $16
<majoridiot> tucks away nicely.
<majoridiot> still have to lug out a monitor, tho.
<superm1> well once its up and running i dont have a need for one.  i'll probably wait until i move in a month, and then just move my lcd out there for a day
<superm1> to get it up and redone
<majoridiot> have you had any luck making multiple mythtv sources from one zap2it account and attaching them to inividual cards?
<majoridiot> e.g. 2-99 tune to pvr150 by default, 105-+ to firewire?
<superm1> no i haven't. i've just always made sources for each card
<superm1> for a short period of time, i had 3 zap2it accounts since i had so many sources
<superm1> and they overlapped zip codes
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> so seperate sources from seperate accounts?
<superm1> yes
* majoridiot would prefer not to abuse tribune's good graces if he doesn't have to
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i can see that
<majoridiot> one would think that if they all shared the same account...
<majoridiot> but each had different channels, then it should work.
<majoridiot> but it gets really pissed if i try that.
<majoridiot> LOL
<majoridiot> do you think zap2it will ever become a pay service?
<superm1> they considered it last year
<superm1> they offered a pay verison
<superm1> with additional data and such
<majoridiot> additional data?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> like more detailed data
<superm1> that went further out
<superm1> it was like 15 bucks for 6 months
<superm1> but they decided against it after their test phase
<majoridiot> not enough interest?
<superm1> excatly
<majoridiot> too expensive.
<majoridiot> 19.95 a year would be pushing it.
<superm1> well i think thats what the price point was
<superm1> i dont remember
<superm1> it might have been cheaper
<superm1> it was all discussed on the mailing list way back when
<majoridiot> they just got bought
<majoridiot> s'why i'm wondering.
<superm1> oh no...
<superm1> by who?
<majoridiot> actually, not that bad
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> sam zell
<majoridiot> real estate mogul,  supposed to be a pretty upstanding guy.
<superm1> he bought TMS?
<majoridiot> selling the cubs. LOL
<superm1> alone??
<majoridiot> $13 billion
<superm1> wow
<majoridiot> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9293474
<superm1> amazing
<majoridiot> yeah
<superm1> well from their perspective -
<superm1> its better to do it this way
<superm1> because previously all these projects scrapped their websites
<superm1> and wasted bandwidth
<majoridiot> great pr too
<majoridiot> if need be, sell ad space on the zap2it pages.  no need to charge.
<majoridiot> kinda flipped when i read that this morning.
<superm1> well we'll have to see
* majoridiot goes for cheerios
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> family guy and cheerios... awhat better way to wind down?
<superm1> well Heroes and cheerios
<superm1> :)
<majoridiot> i haven't checked that out yet.   figured i'd grab season one
<superm1> oh you should for sure
<superm1> def one of my favorite series yet
<superm1> i look forward to catching up on the tv shows that i'm missing right now due to this overload of last minute school work
<majoridiot> myth building you a nice baklog?
<superm1> yes sir
<superm1> i've never had this much back logged recordings
<majoridiot> lol
<superm1> its to the point where autoexpire might expire them before i watch some :)
<majoridiot> do you commercial flag as you record?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> from one of the other backends on the network
<superm1> my master backend could never keep up
<majoridiot> do you find it less accurate?  as in more sensitive?
<superm1> no not at all
<majoridiot> i recently changed mine to flag as it records and it gets a lot of false flags.  running it after is dead-on.
<superm1> oh thats really odd
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> i find it more inaccurate when that amd64 edgy box does the flagging though
<superm1> rather than my 3rd backend
<superm1> oddly enoug
<majoridiot> hehe
<majoridiot> myth has got the cutest lil' quirks...
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> yes it sure does
<superm1> oh i came across something interesting today
<superm1> dont have a link,
<superm1> but 5C is being pulled from a lot of comcast markets
<majoridiot> really?
<majoridiot> why so?
<superm1> because they were getting enough complaints i'd guess
<majoridiot> sweet
<superm1> this could really be the holy grail if other cable co's start to follow suit
<majoridiot> afaik my insight has no 5C channels.
<superm1> so lucky :)
<superm1> this would make myth the universal holy grail country wide
<majoridiot> indeed and agreed! :)
<majoridiot> agreed again.
<majoridiot> i freaked out a friend the other night...
<majoridiot> ran 3 different X sessions on my main comp, with a mythfrontend in each...
<majoridiot> one D
<majoridiot> HD
<superm1> wow
<superm1> and it handled that?
<majoridiot> and the other two sd
<majoridiot> backend never got over .2 load
<majoridiot> frontend just laughed.
<majoridiot> he FREAKED.
<superm1> just laughed?
<majoridiot> couldn't believe it was that powerful and that free.
<superm1> as in at how easy it was to do
<majoridiot> swapped between processors... but never worse than 100% on one and 20-ish on another.
<superm1> thats incredible
<majoridiot> plenty of legroom left.
<majoridiot> the video cards help a LOT, but the core duo 2 is a nice processor.
<superm1> my desktop freaks at one HD show
<superm1> oh a core 2 duo
<majoridiot> i am impressed.  my first intel chip ever.
<superm1> man i need to get me one of those :)
<superm1> my comp arch prof talked about them too
<superm1> and how many strides ahead they are
<majoridiot> and dual 7600GTKO SLIs running the video, so that helps.
<superm1> wow
<superm1> that is a mighty bad ass frontened
<superm1> s/frontened/frontend/
<majoridiot> i am very impressed with it.  and i guess the one i got is known for great ovewrclocking.
<majoridiot> LOL at fe/fe/fe
<majoridiot> he was more impressed that the backend handled it so well
<majoridiot> well, as am i.
<majoridiot> it a great software package.
<superm1> :)
<superm1> well hopefully for feisty+1, mythbuntu will be much closer to ready
<superm1> and user friendly
<superm1> for non linux people to jump in
<superm1> so your friend can set up his own box :)
<majoridiot> looking forward to that. :)
<majoridiot> i could see the wheels turning in his head LOL
<superm1> okay i've just got a few more things to finish with this lab
<superm1> and then back home and bed for me
<superm1> much earlier then yesterdays freaking 4AM :)
<majoridiot> i would say so
<majoridiot> i'm out soon myself
<superm1> okay you have a good night.  i'll take a look at the backported changes for edgy and see what i think :)
<majoridiot> k.  ttyl
<superm1> later
<tgm4883> Where's the log file for the backend server?  I was watching a show being recorded and my backend server crashed
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1> mornin Daviey
<superm1> long time no see
<Daviey> superm1, grr!
<Daviey> I had my laptop stolen
<superm1> omg
<superm1> seriously?
<Daviey> yeah
<superm1> wow so sorry dude
<Daviey> luckily i had only *just* backed everything of value up
<superm1> did u have anything personable on therer that you wouldnt want in someone else's hands?
<Daviey> not really.... i suspect they wouldn't know how to mount a ext3 fs anyway
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> On that thought tho, i will be seriously looking at encrypting it
<superm1> is insurance going to cover it or anything?
<Daviey> oh yeah...
<superm1> encrypting it is a lot of work from what i've looked
<Daviey> in someways i'm happy...  I put a meaty scratch into the lid
<superm1> i thought about it for mine too
<superm1> a hard drive lock is probably a better bet
<superm1> (at least my thinkpad supports a hard drive locking password)
<Daviey> Well i have already purchased a new one - and the insurance will cover it all..  :)
<superm1> the drive won't spin up until its entered - and it only works in computers supporting a hard drive lock)
<superm1> wow nice
<superm1> well i would have offered - i will have an IBM/lenovo discount avail to me within the next 1.5 months if this happened a little later
<Daviey> technically there is an 'excess' to pay - but ebaying the MS licences will cover that ;)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> well either that or attempting to get the cost of the license back from the manufacturer
<superm1> i've read about both dell and lenovo doing it
<superm1> Daviey, so once you get the new machine back, you going to join back with us in mythbuntu efforts?
<Daviey> sorry, had a phone call - let me catch up
<Daviey> yes! definitely!
<Daviey> I'm really keen to get this out
<superm1> well the way things are looking, its not going to be at feisty release
<superm1> but it will have to be staggered
<superm1> due to a variety of reasons
<superm1> -jetsariem ran into lots of difficulties with ubiquity, and i can't work much with him on it
<superm1> -imbrandon hasnt gotten me my acct setup properly
<superm1> he "made" it and set up a server for us
<superm1> but my ssh key isn't working and i have been bugging him about it daily
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> What domain are we getting?
<superm1> well mythbuntu.org was just bought by someone else apparently right before imbrandon was about to get it
<superm1> so i really don't know
<superm1> i was figuring that part would be irrelevant until the website is prepared
<Daviey> Have we made contact with the person who did?
<superm1> we were going to use drupal for content management
<Daviey> *cough* Joomla *cough*
<superm1> no we haven't - i've considering phoning him.  he is registered as living in indiana, and google turns up a mobile phone number in addition to his business number
<superm1> Joomla?
<Daviey> http://www.joomla.org/
<Daviey> superm1, pm
<superm1> so Daviey what does Joomla have going for it above drupal?
<Daviey> I threw together a quick joomla webpage and was quite impressed with it
<Daviey> i haven't tried drupal so can't really comment
<superm1> well i have seen several drupal sites, and saying sexy is an understatement
<Daviey> mind you, isn't there a drupal theme for 'ubuntu' we could adapt?
<superm1> fluxbuntu.org and ubuntu.com use it
<Daviey> have a look at fluxbuntu ;)
<superm1> this might be interesting, http://forum.joomla.org/index.php?topic=4364.msg35306
<superm1> ha, Site off line
<Daviey> sounds like a +1 for drupal then
<superm1> well the thing that sticks out from that is that drupal is focused around community sites though
<superm1> eg logins and such
<superm1> which for our purposes, i don't know will be necessary
<Daviey> tbh. we can experiment.  It's easy to install either.  We can just save the content
<superm1> sounds like a good idea
<superm1> once imbrandon gets me the shell account to this box eventually i'll get basic installs of both on and give you an acct to toy with too
<Daviey> What needs doing with actual development?  Have i missed much?
<superm1> not too much, a few minor bug fixes that had to get in, lots of work on the guide, and  i think that the live disk script is pretty much done at this point
<superm1> i mean of course there will be other things that will still come up
<superm1> but i think ubiquity is the big thing right now that needs work
<Daviey> what needs doing?
<superm1> some of the uglier things i was doing on the live disk script have been pulled upstream (like user-setup)
<Daviey> with ubiquity?
<superm1> well jetsariem has been running into a variety of glade issues
<superm1> afaik
<superm1> and after he sorts out the gui, all the debconf that happens behind the scenes needs to be setup
<Daviey> any idea when he'll be back?
<superm1> he is on mid afternoons and late evenings (central time)
<superm1> from what i've noticed
<Daviey> good stuff
<superm1> i wish i had the time atm to help more with it too, but its the last month of school and you know how that goes
<Daviey> :)
* superm1 wishes feisty release wasn't timed with the finish of  his semester :(
<Daviey> get the data postponed :P
<Daviey> s/data/date
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i'm going to stick to the view though, that we are better just delaying our release rather than release something that would be a hack anyhow
<superm1> no use rushing right now
<Daviey> agreed
<Daviey> If it doesn't 'just work' then it'll get a bashing
<superm1> exactly
<Daviey> furthermore, we need to advertise the fact that it is extremely simple to update when a new myth version is released
<superm1> but in a month once school is wrapped up, i'll have much more time anyhow
<superm1> well to do that, we need our own repository that supplements the ubuntu repos
<superm1> i think
<Daviey> thats what i thought initially - but weren't we going to try and squeeze everything into universe?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> but what if say 0.21 is released
<superm1> right after for example feisty
<superm1> and everyone wants to jump onto that boat
<superm1> it will be at least 2-3 weeks until the package is made, packaged for feisty, and then backported
<superm1> longer if there are any new dependencies introduced
<Daviey> oic
<superm1> but thats another detail that can be sorted out later
<superm1> but if you want to help jetsadiem with ubiquity atm, i'm sure it would be greatly appreciated
<superm1> i understand that he poked cjwatson and others in ubuntu-devel for some info
<superm1> but i havent gotten a transcript of what he found out yet
<tgm4883> Being that im not use to looking at logs, does mythtv log just errors, or lots of normal things too?
<tgm4883> Does mythtv backend og normal activity or just problems?
<tgm4883> log
<tgm4883> majoridiot, does mythtv backend log normal activity?
<tgm4883> or just problems
<gardengnome> i suppose it's the normal log level.
<majoridiot> both by default
<tgm4883> ok
<gardengnome> it should tell you the log level at the beginning of the log file
<tgm4883> wanted to make sure that I wasn't having huge problems as my logs are quite large
<majoridiot> you can set the log level
<tgm4883> set it to errors only?
<majoridiot> to log only error events, etc.
<tgm4883> im trying to pin down my crash
<majoridiot> i *think* it has a number of levels
<majoridiot> xine?
<tgm4883> was watching a show that was being recorded at the same time (through manage recordings or whatever, not live tv) and my backend crashec
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> should be one of the last events in the backend log then
<majoridiot> if it was recorded, that is.
<tgm4883> can i post where I think the problem is in the log file?
<majoridiot> sure
<tgm4883> this is a snip from my log where I believe it is, heres the link as it also is quite large.  I have many more of the mpeg2video lines before this and can post the whole log file if necessary.
<tgm4883> http://linux.weilandhomes.com/mythtverror.txt
<majoridiot> ok...
<majoridiot> you were recording a program...
<tgm4883_> my desktop just froze, when it rains, it pours
<majoridiot> start over LOL...
<majoridiot> ok...
<tgm4883_> if you replied after I sent the link i didn't see it
<majoridiot> you were recording a program...
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> and then tried to watch it while it was still recording...
<majoridiot> did it ever start the video or just error out?
<tgm4883_> i have my schedule setup to record programs, and while they record i usually go into media library and start watching it so i can skip commercials
<majoridiot> right
<majoridiot> what i'm asking...
<tgm4883_> yea i was about halfway through a show when it gave the error about not being able to connect to the backend
<tgm4883_> which is the same machine
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> and that is the snippet of log that you posted?
<tgm4883_> yea, i can post the whole thing if necessary
<majoridiot> not necessary, i don't believe
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> now...
<majoridiot> did you restart the backend or just restart the frontend?
<tgm4883_> I had to restart the backend to get it working again
<tgm4883_> I actually ended up restarting the computer
<majoridiot> ah.  k
<tgm4883_> but i feel that a backend restart would have done the trick
<majoridiot> i saw a 3-4 minute gap.
<majoridiot> is there another remote frontend or is this your only machine?
<tgm4883_> as i couldn't access either from mythweb either
<tgm4883_> i have a remote frontend on my laptop that i use occasionally
<majoridiot> ok
<tgm4883_> but i wasn't using it last night
<majoridiot> is the backend address 192.168.0.4?
<tgm4883_> yes
<majoridiot> did the program being recorded finish correctly?
<tgm4883_> the backend had also been running about 8 days, not sure if that matters
<tgm4883_> hmm, let me check
<majoridiot> also... pls post the last few time-stamped log entries from right before the last log you posted. (you can pm it to me if you want)
<tgm4883_> no didn't finish recording
<majoridiot> probably because of your reboot.
<majoridiot> it looks like it was still recording when you stopped it.
<tgm4883_> just a sec
<tgm4883_> i think i can explain that
<majoridiot> mysql died for some reason.
<tgm4883_> it crashed during the black donnellys, didn't finish recording that (last 8 minutes)
<majoridiot> yup.  right when mysql died.
<majoridiot> is there anything in your /var/log/mysql.err?
<tgm4883_> I think i restarted it after that show, and it started recording the tonight show, but only recorded 7 minutes, stopped ( i think this is when i restarted) and started recording again (so i have 2 parts to the tonight show)
<tgm4883_> let me check
<tgm4883_> mysql.err is empty
<majoridiot> what about mysql.log?
<tgm4883_> is there a good program for looking through log files?  im using gedit
<majoridiot> gnome log viewer
<majoridiot> gnome-system-log
<tgm4883_> mysql.log is empty also, i opened up mysql.log.1 which is dated yesterday and it also is empty
<majoridiot> when was your crash?
<tgm4883_> last night at about 10:58 pm
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> well... the problem is mysql died for some reason
<majoridiot> or myth had a problem connecting to it for some reason out of the blue
<majoridiot> i don't know much about mysql
<tgm4883_> perhaps needs updating?
<majoridiot> is it available to update on your system?
<tgm4883_> yea
<majoridiot> might not hurt
<majoridiot> back up your database first, tho
<majoridiot> just to be safe
<tgm4883_> will do
<majoridiot> vg.
<tgm4883_> how large is too large for a log file (for mythtv), it looks quite large to me, but i suppose it could be average
<tgm4883_> i just like to worry
<majoridiot> dunno
<majoridiot> lemme look at mine
<majoridiot> $ ls -l /var/log/mythtv
<majoridiot> total 1020
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv  18499 2007-04-03 15:30 mythbackend.log
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv  41078 2007-03-03 14:03 mythbackend.log~
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 129387 2007-04-03 08:41 mythbackend.log.1
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 119430 2007-04-02 08:23 mythbackend.log.2
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 119275 2007-04-01 15:25 mythbackend.log.3
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 104585 2007-03-31 13:21 mythbackend.log.4
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 105381 2007-03-30 11:02 mythbackend.log.5
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 220661 2007-03-29 11:02 mythbackend.log.6
<majoridiot> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 135439 2007-03-28 09:15 mythbackend.log.7
<majoridiot> however...
<majoridiot> keep in mind that my backend turns itself on and off... yours apparently runs for weeks ;)
<majoridiot> so your log files are likely 10-20MB?
<tgm4883_> well each log file is for 1 day it seems
<majoridiot> ah... that's nice.
<majoridiot> so your logs are 3-5MB?
<tgm4883_> yea 5.2 mb for yesterday, 101000 lines
<majoridiot> that's about right, i think.
<tgm4883_> thats why its a PITA to look through
<majoridiot> k...
<majoridiot> you can set the log level to just log "important" events
<tgm4883_> well i guess i need to let it run another week to see if it still has problems.  good think i kept the tivo as a backup incase something goes harry
<majoridiot> it is set to log "general" as well by default
<majoridiot> that would cut down the log size for you.
<tgm4883_> ill change it to errors only
<majoridiot> want help with that?
<tgm4883_> wouldn't hurt, it's probably in the doc's right?
<majoridiot> yes and no
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883_> ah
<majoridiot> you need to modify the init script
<majoridiot> no biggy
<tgm4883_> i do have another question, but not sure if I should wait to see if this crashing problem is sorted out first
<majoridiot> sudo nano /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend
<majoridiot> look for: DAEMON=/usr/bin/mythbackend  near the top after comments
<tgm4883_> there is a small line of (static i guess) at the top of my analog recordings.  Probably covered by overscan on most tv's but i have no overscan
<majoridiot> change it to: DAEMON=/usr/bin/mythbackend -v important
<tgm4883_> ok changed
<tgm4883_> i need to restart the backend correct?
<majoridiot> correct.
<majoridiot> the overscan settings in frontend setup won't fix it?
<tgm4883_> lol, didn't even look as my tv doesn't have overscan
<tgm4883_> let me try
<majoridiot> the overscan is internal to the capture device ;)
<tgm4883_> uh oh
<tgm4883_> thomas@athena:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<tgm4883_> /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend: 12: -v: not found
<tgm4883_> Restarting MythTV server: mythbackendstart-stop-daemon: unrecognized option `--daemon'
<tgm4883_> Try `start-stop-daemon --help' for more information.
<tgm4883_> thats the right command right?
<tgm4883_> i tried just stop too, but didn't work either
<majoridiot> LOL sec.
<majoridiot> sorry... phone
<majoridiot> ok undo that change... take the -v important off of the DAEMON
<majoridiot> and add
<majoridiot> damn phone, sorry.
<majoridiot> -v important to the end of the ARGS=
<majoridiot> a few lines down
<majoridiot> (forgot i had changed my init script so much, sorry)
<tgm4883_> that works much better thanks
<majoridiot> that should start it logging only "important" msgs
<majoridiot> yvw
<tgm4883_> now the overscan setting, are you talking in mythtv-setup? or in the mythtv frontend settings?
<majoridiot> frontend
<majoridiot> setup>>tv >> playback
<tgm4883_> isn't that global for the frontend?  will it change my HD viewing
<majoridiot> same tuner?
<tgm4883_> different
<tgm4883_> one pvr-150, one pcHDTV 5500
<majoridiot> hm.  try it and see
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> i have overscan set on my 150...
<majoridiot> and haven't noticed a change in my firewire picture
<tgm4883_> did you change the displacement or the percentage?
<majoridiot> sec
<tgm4883_> sorry to make you keep looking these things up
<majoridiot> you want percentage
<majoridiot> horizontal
<majoridiot> if you have nooise at the top
<tgm4883_> k
<tgm4883_> i do
<majoridiot> (np helping... i'll let you know when i've had enuf)
<tgm4883_> small number like 5?
<majoridiot> (i'm working on the guides, anyway)
<tgm4883_> its a very small line
<tgm4883_> iwill try it
<majoridiot> try 1 or 2 to begin
<majoridiot> it won't take much
<tgm4883_> do i need to restart the frontend?
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> you can bounce back and forth
<tgm4883_> hmm
* majoridiot whistles along
<tgm4883_> horizontal?  cause it seems the noise doesn't change, but the people are getting fatter
* majoridiot is an idiot
<majoridiot> vert
<majoridiot> LMAO
<majoridiot> H side to side, v up and down.  idiot.
<tgm4883_> ah much better, and 2 works this time.  Where i still had the line at 25 on horzontal
<majoridiot> yeah... you wouldn't have fixed it listening to me.
<majoridiot> hehe
<tgm4883_> you going to hate me, but the longer im on here fixing these things the more questions i come up with
<majoridiot> s'kinda why i'm here.  to help when i can.
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883_> ok, i *think* i only have two more, and i really do appreciate the help
<tgm4883_> whoops didn't like that
<tgm4883_> ah
<tgm4883_> much better
<tgm4883_> tried changeing it to 1 instead of 2 and had a very bouncy picture
<tgm4883_> now to my last two questions (i hope)
<tgm4883_> do you use a remote?  I have the pvr-150 remote and it feels cheesy and sometime i have to press the buttons repeatly to get it to work right.  Im looking for a better remote to use
<majoridiot> it it usb sensor or plug into card?
<tgm4883_> plug into card
<majoridiot> where is your lircrc located?
<tgm4883_> um
<tgm4883_> lol
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> do:
<tgm4883_> wherever the guide told me to put it
<majoridiot> ls -a in your home directory to see if it is a hidden file there (.lircrc)
<majoridiot> or
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> what is the result of ls -l .mythtv
<tgm4883_> i have a .lircrc file in my home directory and ls -l .mythtv give me
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root   4096 2007-03-24 09:20 channels
<tgm4883_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 thomas thomas   20 2007-03-24 14:57 lircrc -> /home/thomas/.lircrc
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 3 thomas thomas 4096 2007-03-24 15:09 themecache
<tgm4883_> but..
<tgm4883_> my home directory is thomas, where as the computer auto logs in as user mythtv
<majoridiot> k
<tgm4883_> and i dont have a .lircrc file in there
<majoridiot> do:
<tgm4883_> thomas@athena:/home/mythtv$ ls -l .mythtv
<tgm4883_> total 36
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 2 mythtv mythtv  4096 2007-03-25 18:36 channels
<tgm4883_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root      20 2007-03-24 15:09 lircrc -> /home/thomas/.lircrc
<tgm4883_> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv   939 2007-03-24 09:42 mysql.txt
<majoridiot> ln -s /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc /home/thomas/.lircrc
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 2 mythtv mythtv  4096 2007-03-28 22:46 MythNews
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 2 mythtv mythtv  4096 2007-04-01 22:12 MythWeather
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 16384 2007-04-03 14:21 osdcache
<tgm4883_> drwxr-xr-x 3 mythtv mythtv  4096 2007-03-24 15:05 themecache
<tgm4883_> file exists
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> you set it up correctly :)
<majoridiot> dunno why it is sluggish.  mine works great.
<tgm4883_> well whoever wrote the guide did an excellent job ;)
<majoridiot> lirc?
<majoridiot> that one is pretty much superm1's baby
<majoridiot> and yes, it is very good.
<tgm4883_> its not always sluggish, just sometime i have to press a few times to get it to work
<tgm4883_> other times it works real quick
<tgm4883_> so i was thinking it was the remote
<tgm4883_> and i figured it would be nice to have a remote that was multifunction for turning the tv on and controlling other things too
<majoridiot> might check to see if some of the keys need the repeat setting asjusted.
<majoridiot> or maybe it's losing focus every now and then?
<tgm4883_> maybe
<tgm4883_> its a backend/frontend setup with no desktop
<majoridiot> ah- no guarantee that the ir sensor will read a universal remote correctly... according to hauppauge.
<majoridiot> then it shouldn't lose focus.  nothing to switch to.
<tgm4883_> figured as much, is there somewhere i can get a usb ir receiver? (I assume usb would be a good one to get as opposed to say, serial)
<tgm4883_> then i could use any remote right?
<tgm4883_> with the correct lirc file that is
<majoridiot> you might try to see if you can get the hauppauge to read another remote before buying another receiver
<majoridiot> that is their *claim* in the docs... dunno if it is true or not.
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> the instructions for reading raw codes is on the lirc page
<tgm4883_> i will check it out
<majoridiot> k
<tgm4883_> see now i have thought of another question
<tgm4883_> its neverending
<tgm4883_> :(
<majoridiot> k... one more and then i need to concentrate for a little bit.
<tgm4883_> ok
<majoridiot> need to make a few guide changes without distraction, but then i'll be available.
<majoridiot> so shoot :)
<tgm4883_> where is the adjustment for the font size for things like backend status (or for the listing of recorded tv shows) it's really small on my tv
<majoridiot> setup>>tv settings>>appearance
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> sorry
<majoridiot> setup >> appearace
<majoridiot> k... i'll bbiab
<tgm4883_> k
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-04
<superm1> Daviey, any word about earlier?
<Xenocide> howdy howdy
<majoridiot> hola
<Xenocide> mm i want to mess with my mythtv box just no....energy, so worn out
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> keescook, this influx of bugs where myth is crashing in qt libraries, what do you think we should do about them?
<superm1> keescook, i'm not sure how to track them down
<gardengnome> qt 3.3.8?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> thats the latest in feisty
<superm1> well the ubuntu version # is: 3.3.8really3.3
<superm1> so i'm not sure if its really 3.3.8?
<superm1> well actually looking closer, the ubuntu version # is 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu4
<superm1> so it appears to be 3.3.7
<superm1> but a large # of patches are applied to it
<superm1> A few days ago there was a verision roll back
<superm1>   * Revert to Qt 3.3.7.  3.3.8 was not showing a lot of characters
<superm1>     from CKJ languages
<superm1> i wonder if these other bugs might be caused from myth linking against 3.3.8 then
<superm1> since we now have 3.3.7
<gardengnome> superm1: 3.3.8 has known issues.
<gardengnome> with mythtv.
<gardengnome> do you want me to get some link for you?
<superm1> gardengnome, yes please
<gardengnome> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/257269?search_string=3.3.8;#257269
<gardengnome> that should be enough to get you started :)
<gardengnome> there's apparently a patch for qt floating around somewhere.
<superm1> actually keescook caught that one,  and added that patch
<superm1> this appears to be a seperate issue
<gardengnome> oh
<superm1> but considering 3.3.7 is now the version really there, i'll have to look closer into these bugs
<superm1> and see what version people really had installed
<superm1> eg if they had old updates
<superm1> on feisty
<superm1> Daviey, ping?
<superm1> mornin keescook
<superm1> did you see my msgs from a few hrs ago?
<keescook> superm1: yeah, but you had logged out.  I'm a little worried about the qt crashes too.  :(
<superm1> i'm gonna try to look a little closer into them this afternoon after i meet with my prof
<superm1> keescook, do you think initially it could be because we built against 3.3.8 and 3.3.7 is in the repos now?
<keescook> cool.  I'm looking at lirc at the moment.  Hopefully I'll get your patch into it.
<superm1> keescook, vg, thx
<keescook> superm1: I'm not sure...  I'll ask Riddell
<superm1> keescook, k
<superm1> thx keescook, :) bug 96786
<ubotu> Malone bug 96786 in emerald "Emerald Theme Manager Crashes on Fetch non GLD'd Themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96786
<superm1> oops bug 95768
<ubotu> Malone bug 95768 in lirc "Lirc doesn't support pvr-150 IR blaster" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95768
<keescook> superm1: you bet; I was also able to dig up some other bugs and get them fixed.  I've got a "streamzap" remote and a serial remote.  both work happily now.
<superm1> keescook, so you had a patch to lirc_serial.c and/or lirc_streamzap.c too?
<superm1> keescook, because i might have another patch being commited directly to the kernel that might need those
<keescook> superm1: no no, I just verified that it all still works.  :)
<superm1> ah okay
<keescook> I ran into a build issue with the streamzap, but it was due to things being missing from the "clean" rule, so I fixed it up to do better.  :)
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> for feisty+1, i'll try to remember to look up a bit about doing udev with mceusb and such like that other bug mentions
<superm1> that would be fairly useful
<superm1> i just have worries about lircd and multiple devices
<superm1> they need to be "chained"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-05
<superm1_> keescook, thats a shame about qt not needing a recompile for a easy fix :(
* keescook nods
<superm1> majoridiot, did you encounter your troubles still with regard to the first time starting mythtv-setpu?
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> emailed
<superm1> tis craziness then
<superm1> i really dunno what could be causing troubles
<superm1> let alone why its fine after the first connection
<majoridiot> dunno either
<majoridiot> but it replicates every time
<superm1> wonder if its your x server
<superm1> locally
<superm1> something about it
<majoridiot> dunno what it would be.
<superm1> perhaps this -
<superm1> what if you try to run another x app first
<superm1> say if you try to run xterm
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> there is an x update available
<superm1> see if it crashes during that process, and then zenity (and hence mythtv-setup are okay)
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> lemme update and try another quick install
<superm1> k
<superm1> majoridiot, i'm scaling these all to 550x350
<superm1> is that adequate?
<majoridiot> sure
<majoridiot> tyvm
<superm1> dont worry about it.  'tis been on the todo for ages
<majoridiot> well... i think i have all of the major things covered in the feisty guides
<superm1> vg.  so troubleshooting is its own section now?
<majoridiot> i'll mess around with the plugins page for a day or two to try and get a fresh set of eyes... and then look them over again.
<majoridiot> yes.
<superm1> great :)
<superm1> i'll have these done and ready to go in about 10-15 min
<superm1> i'm half way through cropping and scaling
<majoridiot> and all of the prompts are correct for all setups
<majoridiot> ok... how do you want me to do this install?
<superm1> just as normal server install
<superm1> well normal command line system
<superm1> install moreover
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> updated and upgraded
<majoridiot> ssh and xauth installed
<superm1> and right after you are at the point to run mythtv-steup
<superm1> run something else
<superm1> like xeyes
<superm1> or anything you can think of thats installed and uses x
<superm1> to see if it crashes
<majoridiot> so go ahead and install mythtv-backend master and then run some other xapp from a remote term?
<superm1> exactly
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> i'm hand modifying these screenshots to make my drives appear bigger too
<superm1> since someone complained at some point
<superm1> that the text didnt match the screenshots
<superm1> and they got confused
<majoridiot> yeah
<majoridiot> wah wah.  really.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well it got to me
<superm1> so
<superm1> you know
<majoridiot> i'm not partial to the aspect ratio of the VM on your laptop, myself.
<majoridiot> :P
<majoridiot> xeyes np.
<superm1> can you do zenity on its own
<majoridiot> mythtv-setup?
<superm1> no problem
<superm1> like
<superm1> zenity  --question --title "Alert"   --text  "Microsoft  Windows
<superm1>               has been found! Would you like to remove it?"
<superm1> (from the man page)
<majoridiot> nope
<superm1> it crashed on that?
<majoridiot> The program 'zenity' received an X Window System error.
<majoridiot> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<majoridiot> The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.
<majoridiot>   (Details: serial 165 error_code 10 request_code 147 minor_code 5)
<majoridiot>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<majoridiot>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<majoridiot>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<majoridiot>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<majoridiot>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.
<superm1> try again and see if it still crashes?
<majoridiot> exact same error as the first myth try
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> second one works
<majoridiot> zenity
<superm1> okay log out of ssh
<superm1> and back in
<superm1> and try it again
<superm1> see if it does it again
<majoridiot> nope
<majoridiot> worked the first time
<superm1> wow this is so freaking bizarre
<majoridiot> is the diff that i'm truly in a remote ssh session and your VM session isn't?
<superm1> well mine still was a remote session
<superm1> i mean i still ssh'ed and all
<majoridiot> hm
<superm1> can you reboot the machine
<superm1> and see if it still does it
<majoridiot> backend?
<superm1> (from the zenity command)
<superm1> the backend install aye
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> zenity errors first connect after reboot
<majoridiot> fine on second try
<superm1> hm
<superm1> perhaps ask in #gnome if they'd have any ideas
<superm1> as to why zenity would be crashing
<superm1> on the first time for you on an x forwarded connection
<superm1> oh wait
<superm1> i have an idea
<superm1> completely overlooked its prospect
<superm1> reboot once more
<superm1> and this time use "-Y -X"
<majoridiot> do this... do that...
<majoridiot> geez/
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well if i could reproduce your troubles :)
<superm1> we have to use that at school so cadence doesn't give us errors JUST like that
<superm1> i dont know why i didnt think of that first
<majoridiot> same
<majoridiot> identical.
<superm1> man you serious?
<majoridiot> i wouldn't kid about this.
<superm1> okay i'm going to #gnome
<majoridiot> bil@incinerator:~$ ssh bil@192.168.1.102 -X -Y -p 22
<majoridiot> bil@192.168.1.102's password:
<majoridiot> Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-12-generic #2 SMP Wed Mar 21 20:55:46 UTC 2007 i686
<majoridiot> The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<majoridiot> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<majoridiot> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<majoridiot> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<superm1> and asking about htis
<majoridiot> applicable law.
<majoridiot> Last login: Thu Apr  5 00:01:15 2007 from 192.168.1.103
<majoridiot> bil@ubuntu:~$ zenity  --question --title "Alert"   --text  "Microsoft  Windows"
<majoridiot> The program 'zenity' received an X Window System error.
<majoridiot> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<majoridiot> The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.
<majoridiot>   (Details: serial 165 error_code 10 request_code 147 minor_code 5)
<majoridiot>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<majoridiot>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<majoridiot>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<majoridiot>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<majoridiot>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<majoridiot> sec
<majoridiot> lemme try something first
<majoridiot> hm.  nm.
<superm1> can you try with -Y only (no -X)
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> (from what those in#gnome said)
<majoridiot> err/
<superm1> err?
<superm1> same thing you mean
<majoridiot> exactly
<superm1> okay next idea -
<superm1> on your local box
<superm1> xhost +
<superm1> before the ssh session
<majoridiot> both boxes are local.  hehe.
<majoridiot> let local=backend?
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> well local as in the one you are sshing "from"
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> -
<superm1> your command for the ssh with -Y was just "ssh bil@192.168.1.102 -Y"
<superm1> right?
<majoridiot> -X -Y or -X or -Y?
<majoridiot> with a port
<majoridiot> -p 22
<superm1> okay so you have tried all 3 combos then
<superm1> and got the same access to private resource denied
<superm1> for all 3
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> now do the same after xhost + ?
<superm1> well what "xhost +" does
<superm1> it opens up permissions
<superm1> for any connection from anywhere
<superm1> just make sure xhost + is done before you ssh in
<majoridiot> xhost + made no diff with -X
<superm1> nor the -Y
<majoridiot> nor -Y
<majoridiot> rebooting to try -X -Y
<superm1> k
<superm1> you've got what kind of graphics card in that local machine (that you are sshing from)
<majoridiot> no change
<majoridiot> 2xnvidia
<majoridiot> 7650gtko-sli X 2
<majoridiot> 7600\
* majoridiot can't type no more
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay let me try this from my machine with an nvidia
<superm1> directly over ssh
<majoridiot> you are welcome to ssh into mine (if you can tell me how to set that up)
<superm1> i'd say sure, but X *crawls* over the net
<majoridiot> you'd never get that far.
<superm1> worked fine on my machine with an nvidia
<superm1> sshing into a feisty
<superm1> that had zenity
<majoridiot> from an edgy?
<superm1> yes
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> i say do tihs
<superm1> add a little blurb
<superm1> that if you get an error like that
<superm1> ctrl c the connection
<superm1> and do it over
<majoridiot> (did that last night)
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Live/Feisty+/Config_BE_S
<majoridiot> that's the common server page
<superm1> k
<superm1> just make sure that -X also has the -Y
<superm1> for the general case
<majoridiot> you don't actually have to close the connection... just run setup immediately again
<superm1> right
<majoridiot> Y added
<superm1> k vg
<superm1> okay now back to those screens again :)
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> i'm off to bed.  worn out.
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well you'll you have mail tomororw then
<superm1> with all of these
<superm1>  :)
<majoridiot> vg. ty.
<superm1> have a great night
<majoridiot> talk tomorrow.  night dude.
<majoridiot> you too.
<superm1> hey jetsaredim
<xzai> anyone here?
<superm1> Chadarius, Chad I presume?
<Chadarius> Hey yeah
<superm1> same chad over email that recently had a child?
<Chadarius> Yep!
<Chadarius> How's things?
<superm1> ah wonderful, glad to you see you stop by
<superm1> well - outside of mythtv stuff - stressful as hell.  inside mythtv stuff, on hold for me atm with regard to packaging
<Chadarius> work stuff?
<superm1> well school stuff
<superm1> got final projects and such that all take 28 hours a day
<Chadarius> Yeesh yeah I remember school. That's why I'll never go back :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> Chadarius, so if you want to help with any last minute bug fixes before feisty release, i think thats the most ideal thing right now
<Chadarius> OK I've just got my test box setup and was going to give it a spin this weekend. I noticed a new package for myth that came down on my laptop this week
<superm1> this week?
<superm1> i think last week
<superm1> well whichever...
<Chadarius> well it came down this week for me on feisty... I hadn't updated recently
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well if you want to look over the list here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/
<Chadarius> I just inplace updated my laptop to feisty and I have Myth Frontend on it
<superm1> ah okay
<Chadarius> I'll take a look
<superm1> there are a few in there that should be pretty straightforward things hopefully.
<superm1> just where is the time to sit down and make sure that they work correctly for me :)
<Chadarius> you want me to focus on feisty bugs only for now?
<superm1> well i think for now the very best thing is to get as many of these fixed before april 19th
<Chadarius> ok
<superm1> because after that we are locked in with the packages, and then its all stable release updates which are more of a pain then i'd like to deal with
<superm1> after feisty release, these can be lower priority and focus efforts on mythbuntu related items
<superm1> jetsradiem is still hacking away at ubiquity afaik, but i havent touched bases for a few days
<superm1> and majoridiot is handling all the docs and cleanup for them.  with the -.0001 minutes a day i have for free time, i'm doing short spurts of proofing on them and getting more screencaps that he can't capture since they need to be done in a VM and such
* majoridiot waves from the pit of docs
<superm1> majoridiot, speaking of which:
<superm1> go ahead and move the ssh stuff for desktop installs to what next
* majoridiot adds it to the list
<majoridiot> :)
<majoridiot> LOL grabbed the list and the only things not crossed off other than "plugins" is a great big "SSH???"
<majoridiot> so we DID discuss it already. ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> told you these last few days are a blur for me
<superm1> i dont know if events i'm remembering like this i thought or really happened...
<majoridiot> all my days are a blur unfortunately.  i would be lost with my notes.
<majoridiot> so i'm rowin the boat with ya.
<superm1> majoridiot, so the other thing, on the frontend only desktop page - there is a section about setting up additional hardware just prior to installing the frontend itself
<superm1> i think that should be pulled on frontend only
<superm1> since the only applicable things were proprietary graphics and remotes
<superm1> and both can just fit under the what next category (well proprietary graphics is already there)
<superm1> most people do the remote last apparently anyhow
<majoridiot> ah.
<majoridiot> wasn't sure which you were referring to in your email.  will remove immediately.
<superm1> majoridiot, did you identify what was causing several of the ToC links on pages to work and others not to?
<superm1> hopefully something silly that just needs to be changed on all pages...
<majoridiot> unfortunately, no.
<majoridiot> but i'm working on it.
<superm1> i have a feeling its directly related to nested pages
<majoridiot> splitting things up into modules and combining seems to have helped to some degree.
<majoridiot> agreed.
<superm1> i think the pages that have the ToC in the top level are okay
<superm1> but the ones that embed the ToC mess up
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> will look at that.
<majoridiot> had not considered it.
<superm1> well no that isn't it, because the first feisty page has the first two links working
<superm1> and the rest dont
<superm1> hm
<majoridiot> the WEIRDEST is the Top page.  the simples one there is and it's broken.
<majoridiot> (HW section removed from frontend onlies.
* majoridiot wonders how 7 caps on partitioning for a server install somehow became 34
* majoridiot suspects superm1 was swatting flies in the vicinity of the Print Screen key
<superm1> lol
<superm1> well some of those aren't necessary obv
<majoridiot> i'll look...
<superm1> but are there for completeness sake
<majoridiot> but i did receive a number of compliments on the caps and instructions for the desktop installs, which had many more caps
<majoridiot> so i'm glad you did. :)
<superm1> see... there ya go :0
<majoridiot> yup
<superm1> how do you like my odd partition sizes?
<majoridiot> (was just bustin yer balls a little.)
<superm1> 224.3 GB HD for you?
<majoridiot> what was the complaint you got about that?
<majoridiot> other than the text not matching, which we knew.
<superm1> well the text not matching was the only complaint
<superm1> so i made a 10G, 214.3 G and 2G partition
<superm1> in these caps
<superm1> but mind you my virtual drive was only 4.3
<superm1> so you can see the odd numbers that copying and pasting resulted in
<majoridiot> LOL
<superm1> but they can for sure be used for describing the section better
<majoridiot> it should all be fixed in a bit...
<majoridiot> taking a look at the caps now.  it'll all be laid out like the desktop pages are.
<majoridiot> layed out?
<superm1> huh?
<majoridiot> laid or layed... layed.
<majoridiot> nm.  LOL
<superm1> mkay
<superm1> majoridiot, sigh... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2408100#post2408100
<superm1> man i can't wait for feisty to start
<majoridiot> egads.  this one didn't bother to even look at basic myth info first?
<majoridiot> a frontend without a desktop... and it errored?  imagine.
<majoridiot> er... without a backend.
<superm1> oh yikes i didnt even catch the fact that he forgot a backend
<superm1> lol
<majoridiot> hehe
<gardengnome> "< majoridiot> egads.  this one didn't bother to even look at basic myth info first?"
<gardengnome> dude, you need to hang out more in #mythtv-users.
<gardengnome> that'll teach you.
<gardengnome> :)
<majoridiot> where is that chan?  it doesn't show in my list.
<superm1> gardengnome, can we just get rid of all the stuff on wiki.mythtv.org
<superm1> in regards to howtos
<superm1> and point it to the help.ubuntu.com/community ones
<gardengnome> superm1: sure, nobody reads them anyways.
<gardengnome> ah, you mean the ubuntu ones.
<superm1> because seriously they cause so much crap when people try to use them
<superm1> they are never complete, updated or easy to follow for new people to this
<superm1> or reflect the latest changes in terms of packaging, user management etc
* superm1 is done ranting...
* majoridiot supressed his rant
<majoridiot> hehe
<gardengnome> superm1: the mythtv packages are a moving target. :)
<superm1> gardengnome, hence why those pages should go away.  these are following that moving target
<superm1> majoridiot, speaking of which, caught a bad side effect on the edgy desktop page seems to have caught a bad side effect of feisty's modularization
<superm1> majoridiot, see the two ToCs on the page now?
<gardengnome> superm1: i'll do it now.
<superm1> gardengnome, wonderful :)
<majoridiot> which page?
<superm1> majoridiot, edgy FEBEDE
<majoridiot> (i have tried to seperate all feisty-specific things from edgy common pages)
<superm1> troubleshooting sec
<superm1> gardengnome, we're eventually gonna troll through the forums for ubuntu specific issues and add them to our troubleshooting page.  if you want to give that link to the mythtv-users bot, i think it will help save you guys a lot of trouble in #mythtv-users too
<superm1> just something that you guys can do like !ubuntu
* majoridiot doesn't see 2 TOCs on that page?
<superm1> that would call up the bot to call our link
<superm1> scroll down to where Troubleshooting is first listed
<majoridiot> ah... whizzed past that.
<gardengnome> superm1: we dont have a factoids bot, unfortunately. there's been talking about it.
<majoridiot> np.  will fix asap/.
<superm1> gardengnome, oh i thought you did
<superm1> gardengnome, well then there is always keeping it somewhere easy to copy and paste :)
<superm1> gardengnome, hopefully all of those password issues die down once feisty packages get around
<superm1> gardengnome, so your biggest ubuntu gripe goes away
<gardengnome> superm1: i'd hug you for that. :)
<gardengnome> superm1: no worries, that problem has been around since the debian packages
<superm1> gardengnome, you've seen what they do yet or no?
<gardengnome> superm1: no.
<superm1> gardengnome, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Live/Feisty+/Config_BE_S
<superm1> gardengnome, right after the ssh you will see the 3 popups that happen
<gardengnome> superm1: nifty.
<superm1> gardengnome, both mythfrontend and mythtv-setup are now wrapper scripts that check group membership.  if your not in "mythtv" they offer to add you before starting the frontend
<superm1> gardengnome, so permissions should be fine after you log out/in
<gardengnome> superm1: will this still break if you say "no" and ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt is created?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> gardengnome, i really hope people are intelligent enough to read that and hit okay though
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> seriously. enough people will get it
<gardengnome> but i fear the few people who will break it
<superm1> well at least the number will decrease for those who try
<gardengnome> yep
<gardengnome> thanks a lot :)
<superm1> gardengnome, it only solves half the problem though.  still if someone puts the wrong password in that root password box at the start
<superm1> things break
<superm1> i want to fix it before feisty, but i'm not sure i will be able to
<gardengnome> superm1: mysql is crucial, yes.
<superm1> but again its one of those things.  if you read and follow what it says.  it works
<superm1> if you dont, then you have to be responsible for fixing your error
<gardengnome> the problem is that exactly those people don't know ;)
<gardengnome> re-inventing the wheel might nto be necessary.
<gardengnome> the random database passwords have caused much more grief than mysql < mc.sql.
<majoridiot> (troubleshooting sorted)
<superm1> gardengnome, agreed
<superm1> gardengnome, but then debian and ubuntu would be scrutinized for insecure default setups
<superm1> so your damned if you do and damned if you dont
<superm1> cant win both worlds
<gardengnome> varka's quit message translates to "i'd change the world, but god doesn't give me the source code" in case someone was wondering.
<gardengnome> superm1: have the user set one. *shrug*
<gardengnome> the root password is empty by default.
* majoridiot got the god and sourcecode bit... now the rest makes sense.
<superm1> what a wonderful quit message
<superm1> gardengnome, you think setting a password is a better way to do it?
<gardengnome> superm1: the mythtv-database package seems.. self-contained. the user thinks everything is done for him - but instead, it put in a random passwort and doesn't tell him where it lives.
<superm1> well i am assuming that was the original goal of the package.  back before myth even had the dialog popping up asking you to enter the DB password when it wasnt able to connect
<gardengnome> hum
<superm1> in the .16/.17 days
<gardengnome> i'd even feel *betryed* by my linux box. ;)
<gardengnome> betrayed* :)
<gardengnome> a small popup telling the user the password is in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt would be cool
<superm1> that can be feasible
<majoridiot> agrees
<superm1> or just telling them immediately
<gardengnome> yep.
<majoridiot> or both
<superm1> this is your password, its here in case you forget
<gardengnome> and add something like
<gardengnome> "print it." :)
<superm1> when i get my root password check/change finished up i'll add this
<superm1> just hoping i get some time this weekend :)
<gardengnome> that'd be nice :)
<gardengnome> i need to get $stuff with $her sorted out and study for my finals. ;)
<superm1> hehe
<majoridiot> superm1: will it cause flak that the server caps you did set up /var instead of /var/lib?
<superm1> oh didnt think about that.
<superm1> since /var was an option
<superm1> how many of them are that way?
<superm1> its just one right
<superm1> or 2? or more
<majoridiot> more
<majoridiot> it shows on the summary and the summary after setting up swap
<superm1> set it up right now assuming /var
<superm1> i'll see if i have the originals
<gardengnome> it's not that easy to delete those ubuntu howtos on wiki.mythtv.org because they contain additional information
<gardengnome> eg compiling from scratch.
<superm1> gardengnome, oh
<gardengnome> superm1: i could.. spam a bit, though. ;)
<superm1> lol
<gardengnome> actually, the edgy guide doesn't even mention the packags.
<gardengnome> packages.
<gardengnome> oh, never mind. it does.
<superm1> why have a guide centered around a distro that would do things from source
<superm1> thats above me
<gardengnome> apt-get build-deps? :)
<superm1> someone who is willing to build from source is typically much more experienced then needing a guide
<gardengnome> not when you need svn
<gardengnome> i used to run svn head.. back then
<superm1> yea i remember back then doing that too
<superm1> nowadays you dont need to do that anymore
<superm1> things in 0.20-fixes are stable and mature and such
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-06
<superm1> majoridiot, i've got at least a few of the originals in ~/.Trash still
<gardengnome> superm1: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation&diff=21676&oldid=21675 like, so?
<superm1> i can redo them
<majoridiot> redo?
<superm1> awesome
<superm1> i like
<majoridiot> you edited the image text on these?
<superm1> majoridiot, yes i'm attempting to
<superm1> i'll see how successful i am
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> majoridiot, see if that one is good
<majoridiot> looks good
<superm1> okay i'll queue up the VM and get /lib for the other
<superm1> s
<majoridiot> re-capping?
<superm1> well at least one recapped
* majoridiot hates to be a pain, but if you're going to fire up the VM later...
<superm1> what else?
<majoridiot> that is the only partitioning guide that doesn't set up / then swap then take the remainder for /var/lib
<superm1> oh
<majoridiot> all it would require is a cap of the summary page after swap and after /var/lib
<majoridiot> other than that, the other caps will work out of sequence ;)
<superm1> well it requires two summary pages then
<superm1> i'll see what i can do
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> summary after swap, manual entry of /var/lib and then summary after setting up XFS
<majoridiot> 3 caps total.
<superm1> how big swap?
<superm1> 2GB still good?
<majoridiot> i'll work around it... no hurry.
<majoridiot> yes... that's great.  the text will explain.
<superm1> k
<majoridiot> ty :)
<gardengnome> stupid firefox crashed
<majoridiot> ty :)
<superm1> alright majoridiot i'm gonna run home and eat some dinner.  this will be my earliest day back from campus this week :)
<superm1> catch ya later
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> ttyl
<superm1> majoridiot, it looks like those backups i mentioned before are indeed being automatically rotated.  debian must have a method of doing this for the user automatically
<majoridiot> backups?
<Xenocide> hey majoridiot you have used the imdb features in mythvideo right
<majoridiot> yes
<Xenocide> everytime i try and fetch it, no matter what file it never works
<Xenocide> asks for me to try and manually enter number
<majoridiot> which script are you using to fetch with?
<Xenocide> let me hop on that machine real quick
<Xenocide> and walk my laptop in that room
<Xenocide> setup -> video manager -> info button ->search imdb
<Xenocide> all i get is manually enter imdb number, reset entry, and cancel
<majoridiot> which script?  in the settings
<Xenocide> which settings,
<Xenocide> video settings?
<majoridiot> you have to configure mythvideo to fetch it
<majoridiot> yes
<Xenocide> im using the defaul tones
<majoridiot> media settings>>video settings>>General >> page 3
<Xenocide> the imdb.pl
<Xenocide> what ever was deafult t here
<majoridiot> the one you have is probably broken
<Xenocide> ?
<majoridiot> take the one i am sending you
<Xenocide> is the one in the package broken?
<majoridiot> it was, yes
<Xenocide> dcc dont' work, remember? :)
<majoridiot> dunno if the good one has been replaced yet
<Xenocide> can you email it to me
<majoridiot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366415&highlight=mythtv+imdb.pl+broken
<majoridiot> post #3
<Xenocide> cool
<Xenocide> and is there a way to mass fetch?
<majoridiot> dunno
<majoridiot> never looked
<Xenocide> trying it now
<Xenocide> hm
<Xenocide> worked, thanks
<majoridiot> yw
<Xenocide> sweet
<Xenocide> frontend crashed
<Xenocide> now every time i go to videos it crashes
<majoridiot>  ls -l /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/
<majoridiot> is it ececutable?
<Xenocide> h/o restarting
<Xenocide> always used to  work
<Xenocide> says no such file or directory
<majoridiot> ls -l /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/
<Xenocide> xeno@xenomyth:~$ ls -l /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/
<Xenocide> total 76
<Xenocide> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14290 2006-10-16 05:08 allocine.pl
<Xenocide> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19121 2007-04-05 21:34 imdb.pl
<Xenocide> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19823 2007-04-05 21:34 imdb.pl-orig
<Xenocide> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13349 2006-10-16 05:08 ofdb.pl
<Xenocide> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2460 2006-10-16 05:08 README
<Xenocide> any idea?
<majoridiot> email?
<Xenocide> i just got one from you actually
<Xenocide> should i use that one insteaed
<majoridiot> s'what i meant ;)
<Xenocide> hm k
<majoridiot> sry
<majoridiot> 16 things going here.
<Xenocide> with winscp how do i sudo copy?
<majoridiot> no clue.  i don't use it.
<Xenocide> can i transfer with putty?
<majoridiot> copy it to your home dir and then sudo copy thru an ssh connection
<Xenocide> k
<Xenocide> still crashed
<Xenocide> i even put the old script back andit still crashes
<majoridiot> then something else happened.
<majoridiot> check that setup page for typos maybe.
<Xenocide> what do you mean
<majoridiot> chekc mythvideo settings for errors
<majoridiot> you just messed something up
<majoridiot> it kinda worked now not at all
<Xenocide> i never changed anything
<Xenocide> thats the problem
<Xenocide> all i did was replace the script
<superm1> majoridiot, the automatic database backups
<superm1> majoridiot, that go into /var/backups/mythconverg.sql.gz
<majoridiot> superm1: oh... that conversation from 3 weeks ago LOL
<majoridiot> hehe
<superm1> haha well i told you my life is a blur lately
<superm1> didnt realize it was that bad :)
<majoridiot> nice feature
<majoridiot> Xeno: try rebooting
<Xenocide> k
* majoridiot is trying to track down the TOC problem and getting frustrated
<Xenocide> still crashed...
<Xenocide> even video manager in settings crashes
<majoridiot> then something is screwed
<majoridiot> reinstall mythvideo
<Xenocide> lol
<Xenocide> apt-get remove --purge then re-install?
<Xenocide> cuz that still crashed
<majoridiot> feck, man... i dunno.  check you db with phpmyadmin and see if the broken imdb.pl corrupted mythconverg.
<Xenocide> what should i be lookign for in here
<superm1> majoridiot, which ToC probelM/
<superm1> the links not working problme?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> majoridiot, did you already poke around in #moin?  I just asked there but didnt get an answer yet
<majoridiot> poked around their site
<superm1> http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/MoinMoinBugs/TableOfContentsBrokenForIncludedPages?highlight=%28tableofcontents%29
<majoridiot> saw that
<majoridiot> it's a bug
<majoridiot> for sure
<superm1> so isnt that the same thing we're seing
<superm1> just the workaround doesnt work
<majoridiot> correct
<majoridiot> apparently it is an old bug
<majoridiot> ...an old bug that occured when the Include and TableOfContents macros were used together: the ID generated from the Include title was wrong and didn't worked when clicked into the TOC...
<superm1> well i keep thinking its these bugs i am reading regarding spaces
<majoridiot> good luck.  i started @ be/fe which is where the first "break" occurs in the TOC and didn't see anything there or on any of the included pages.
<majoridiot> The Include/TOC macro is a stale mess, that nobody wants to touch. It breaks every aspect of the moinmoin plugin architecture and has numerous known bugs that noone is fixing. It needs to be re-implmented.... (from moinmoin)
* majoridiot gives up
<majoridiot> it's gotta be a persisting moinmoin bug... i've looked at 3 different sections where it breaks down and not only are there not errors, but adding test headings and includes leaves it still broken for no reason.
<majoridiot> same for removing includes completely, including parents in the path and anything else i could think to test.
<majoridiot> superm1: if there is nothing pressing, i think i will take time tomorrow to build the permanent feisty backend
<superm1> majoridiot, k
<majoridiot> and get it out of the way... my db is a mess.  needs dropped.  LOL
* majoridiot looks forward to WOL working again
<superm1> wol is broke for u?
<superm1> why?
<majoridiot> erlander has been good help pointing out guide errors he comes across... toss him some props if you cross his path, k?
<majoridiot> forcedeth driver broken in edgy
<superm1> k
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> wait forcedeth was broken?
<superm1> i use that on my frontend
<majoridiot> yup
<superm1> and suspend and resume never worked
<superm1> is that whY???
<majoridiot> at least for WOL functions
<majoridiot> likely
<majoridiot> yes
* superm1 might need to upgrade his frontend to feisty
<majoridiot> upgrade to forcedeth .58-ish+
<majoridiot> (forcedeth in feisty is fixed)
<Xenocide> i still have had no luck with my video problem :(
<Xenocide> mythvideo..
<majoridiot> well wtf did you do, xeno?
<Xenocide> all i did was add some imdb entries
<Xenocide> for two movies
<Xenocide> and as soon as i tried to go into mythvideo it crashes
<majoridiot> crashes how?
<Xenocide> completle frontend crash
<Xenocide> goes to desktop
<majoridiot> bring up a terminal
<majoridiot> run mythfrontend from the command line...
<majoridiot> so you can see what errs it throws when it chokes
<Xenocide> k
<Xenocide> roomate watching tv right now ill do it in a lil bit
<Xenocide> cna irun it from an ssh terminal
<Xenocide> or just do it from box
<majoridiot> try it ssh
<majoridiot> it'll be slow, but it might work well enough
<majoridiot> just be patient
<superm1> if you do it ssh, then DISPLAY=:0 mythfrontend
<Xenocide> oh well id have to forward x then
<superm1> will launch it
<Xenocide> ;)
<Xenocide> wtf, it just worked
* majoridiot thinks the guides are ready for prying eyes to uncover the sticky bits
<majoridiot> Xenocide: still working?
<Xenocide> i just tried opening mythvideo
<Xenocide> didn't try playign one
<Xenocide> they were watching TV
<majoridiot> did it open via ssh?
<Xenocide> yea
<Xenocide> it worked fine
<Xenocide> and it opened what usually crashed
* superm1 thinks Xenocide made the whole crash up.  just like all those crashing bug reports
<superm1> :)
<Xenocide> pretty much
<Xenocide> it just crashed again....wahhh
<superm1> haha
<superm1> any ideas whats causing it?
<majoridiot> the user?
<majoridiot> :P
<superm1> hehe
<Xenocide> no cluee
<majoridiot> crashing going into the video viewer, manager or config?
<superm1> keescook, i've got three more bug fixes put together for mythtv related to passwords and such, but they will still need a fair deal of testing.  i'm not confident about them as of yet (And i'm not sure if the debconf stuff i'm doing is debian legit)
<superm1> keescook, i'm going to put them on some personal webspace in the near future if you want to try them out without having to build
<keescook> superm1: okay, cool.  I think the best direction (for feisty+1) for the database issues is to use dbconfig-common
<superm1> hm haven't even heard of that.  i'll have some reading to do :)
<superm1> keescook, i'll upload them to my school webspace in an hour or two and to the bzr tree when i get to campus
* keescook nods
<keescook> dbconfig-common is what all the database-needing tools are moving to, it's like debconf for database setup.  (it uses debconf too)
<superm1> is it what serendipity uses?
<keescook> havne't looked
<superm1> i was up a wee bit late working on this last night, and came across several posts to look at serendipity for examples about debconf notification after you ask the user for input, but i didn't make much sense of how serendipity actually did it
<superm1> majoridiot, i've got some experimental changes to try last minute regarding password setup and such
<superm1> i'll have some packages uploaded later on
<superm1> would you be able to test?
<majoridiot> absolutely
<superm1> they work well in my vm tests when mysql-server is already installed, but unfortunately are still running into difficulties if it isnt
<superm1> so i've got another change yet and they will be ready
<majoridiot> i'm building the permanent backend and doing a feisty install on it... i'll be afk for a few minutes, but in all day and able to test.
<superm1> well i'll only be in and our the next two hours, i've got work this evening (and believe me that is the last place i feel like being given that i'm sick right now)
<superm1> so hopefully i have it fixed up by then
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> gonna go do the hands-on stuff... back in a few.
<superm1> keescook, majoridiot appears my packaging mischief didn't work as expected in my VM.  i'll toy more with it later tonite then.
<superm1> let you guys know if i have more luck
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> i'll be around
<superm1> as long as work doesn't burn me out too much i will too :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-07
<williammanda> anyone awake?
<williammanda> get this message trying setup slave backend...
<williammanda> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<williammanda> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<williammanda> 2007-04-06 18:24:34.489 DB Error (KickDatabase):
<williammanda> Query was:
<williammanda> SELECT NULL;
<williammanda> No error type from QSqlError?  Strange...
<williammanda> 2007-04-06 18:28:15.214 Unable to connect to database!
<williammanda> 2007-04-06 18:28:15.214 Driver error was [1/1045] :
<williammanda> QMYSQL3: Unable to connect
<williammanda> Database error was:
<williammanda> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'192.168.1.101' (using password: YES)
<majoridiot> did you copy /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt to the slave?
<majoridiot> from the master?
<majoridiot> or just give it the proper address and pw in mythtv-setup on the slave
<williammanda> got it fixed....
<williammanda> redid password for mythtv is mysql
<williammanda> got rid of that database problem.....re-installed mythtv :)
<majoridiot> ./start
<superm1> ./stop
<majoridiot> LOL i wondered which window that went into.
<superm1> haha
<majoridiot> package progress or still buried in schoolwork and workwork?
<superm1> i just got back from work work about 30 min ago
<superm1> i'm tryign out lots of ideas for this package
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> but so many things wouldn't fly with -motu
<majoridiot> :(
<superm1> my buddies want me to go out and drink tonite, i dont think thats even a good idea given being sick... so good opportunity to work at this some more
<majoridiot> definitely
<majoridiot> booz is about the last thing your system needs atm
<superm1> i'm gonna run and grab a bite at least then while this next build kicks off
<superm1> be back in a few
* majoridiot is so glad to have WOL working again
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> enjoy!
<majoridiot> superm1: drop me an email if there is a package for testing tomorrow
<majoridiot> i'm dun.
<billbrasky> i was getting an error during mythtv installation on feisty, specifically during mysql configuration
<billbrasky> this common?
<billbrasky> i didn't dig up anything in reported bugs
<williammanda> anyone see this?   http://linuxmce.com/
<gardengnome> williammanda: yes.
<billbrasky> yup i've seen it. haven't had an install complete for it yet.
<superm1> billbrasky, what was happening?
<billbrasky> on feisty?
<billbrasky> i used synaptic
<billbrasky> during the install, there is a point that mysql is being configured
<billbrasky> it hung there
<billbrasky> CTRL-c to kill that and the install continued
<superm1> during mysql installation?
<billbrasky> i was gonna re-do it to see if the problem was caused by me selecting mythtv, -frontend, -backend etc all in one stroke
<superm1> as in mysql-server-5.0??
<billbrasky> yes
<superm1> oh thats not good.
<superm1> u used the "mythtv" metapackge?
<billbrasky> yea
<billbrasky> hold up, lemme go jump on my other pc and i can re-do the installation on that image
<billbrasky> i finally got my hardware working for the new media center, so i'll have to decide if i wanna use feisty
<superm1> well i hope so, we want these good for feisty :)
<billbrasky> i'm doing the install now
<billbrasky> on a vm
<billbrasky> i hope i kludged something up again :-)
<billbrasky> may have gotten past it... it was during the point where it stops/starts mysql during install
<billbrasky> font install eh
<billbrasky> innerestin
<billbrasky> ntp is setup as part of it too eh
<billbrasky> there is an error at the end of install:
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> you like all the extras it does for you now?
<billbrasky> starting mythtv server: mythbackSession management error: authentication rejected, reason: none of the auth protocols specified are supported and host-based auth failed.
<billbrasky> yea very nice
<superm1> thats no worry
<billbrasky> ok
<billbrasky> good
<gardengnome> superm1: is it possible to suppress that error message?
<gardengnome> people are worried about it
<superm1> keescook and i havent nailed it as of yet
<superm1> we dont know the true cause of it
<superm1> i'd like to supress it though
<superm1> i wonder if just a 2 > &1 would do it
<billbrasky> if you aren't doing a desktop machine, can that meta package be used?
<superm1> i'll experiment later on
<superm1> billbrasky, there are other ones for non desktop machines
<superm1> but most people who install on a desktop will just use that
<superm1> for simplicities sake
<gardengnome> superm1: i think it's a qt error message.
<superm1> since it should pretty much do a lot of the pia stuff for you
<superm1> gardengnome, yes it is
<billbrasky> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend?
<billbrasky> what wm is included?
<billbrasky> openbox?
<superm1> yes
<billbrasky> nifty
<superm1> does automatic login and such too
<billbrasky> nifty x2
<billbrasky> :)
<billbrasky> is the medibuntu the best way to do restricted formats with ubuntu-myth?
<superm1> i havent had a need honestly
<superm1> so dunno :)
<billbrasky> you don't play any other formats or dvd's?!
<superm1> well dvds
<superm1> but i got dvdcss2 ages ago
<billbrasky> gotcha
<superm1> but everything else is handled in ffmpeg
<superm1> including wmv3
<billbrasky> i assume if i install the beta feisty release, doing update/upgrade will bring everything up to date once there is a final release...
<superm1> yes
<billbrasky> dumb question, i just wanna settle on something stable
<billbrasky> i'm sure there will be some updates
<billbrasky> hmm, i wonder if anyone has wii controllers working with myth in a seamless fashion
<superm1> well myth wise i am hoping to get one last one in
<superm1> but it will be a little tight
<billbrasky> what needs updating?
<superm1> regards to some postinst script
<billbrasky> ah, nothing major
<superm1> right
<billbrasky> man mythmusic needs to be revamped
<billbrasky> IMO
<superm1> agreed
<superm1> i just use amarok instead on my tv
<billbrasky> i like a clean simple UI
<billbrasky> devs could really take some hints from apple
<billbrasky> hmm feisty is still broke when trying to install on a macbook pro....  damn
<superm1> still?
<superm1> wow
<billbrasky> xorg updates no good
<billbrasky> early releases were ok apparently
<superm1> that sucks
<superm1> well i'm happy with my thinkpad
<billbrasky> yea i wasn't planning on a MBP, but ran across a deal on 'em
<billbrasky> $1329
<billbrasky> for a new core duo (early release MBP)
<williammanda> will the ubuntu lirc setup work for firefly rf remote?
<williammanda> or can i find another driver to use it with the computer?
<billbrasky> hmmm i saw a link somewhere saying it had some kernel support, via ati_remote maybe
<billbrasky> interesting
<superm1> williammanda, not sure if its supported by lirc
<superm1> but i'll be interested to find out :)
<billbrasky> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_Firefly
<billbrasky> that looks promising
<billbrasky> it does look like it's using the ATI remote wonder code basically
<billbrasky> wonder what that remote goes for on ebay
<billbrasky> tho it has a lot of buttons
<billbrasky> i need to find something simple for my parents  :-)
<billbrasky> i'd much rather use RF than IR
<superm1> if you go IR, i'm a fan of the mceusb2 based stuff
<superm1> you take apart the remote and pull out the windows logo. print out a tux and put him there
<superm1> and your set
<billbrasky> i bought a dell/hp IR receiver (MCE based) and use a harmony remote
<billbrasky> expensive solution, but i can control all my crap with it
<billbrasky> 10 different devices
<billbrasky> super - you said you setup an IR blaster to turn off your tv?
<superm1> well one of my TVs
<superm1> and one receiver i control with it
<billbrasky> how hard was that to setup?
<superm1> but my sammie LCD doesn't agree with it
<billbrasky> ah
<superm1> well "setting it up" wasn't hard
<superm1> but getting IR codes that worked was a pain
<billbrasky> the new MS MCE remote does have a programmable power button i believe...could use that to turn on/off the tv too..hmm
<billbrasky> gotcha
<superm1> yes i use that on my mceusb2 remote for hte TV that doesnt work with the IR blaster
<superm1> but i still cant switch sources
<superm1> so when i want to play wii, i have to use the regular remote to switch sources
<superm1> i even experimented with making a 1/8th inch to serial adapter to control the TV via serial
<superm1> with some info i got from samsung
<superm1> but that ended up not working right for me and i couldn't nail the issue
<billbrasky> ah
<superm1> billbrasky, the serial module in use has a bad bug too that i've had open with debian for ages
<superm1> so serial transmitters broke for me and several other people last year
<billbrasky> ugh
<billbrasky> so passed downstream to ubuntu eh
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> i think its their longest outstanding lirc bug too now
<superm1> 295 days old.
<superm1> debian bug 373871
<ubotu> Debian bug 373871 in unknown "IR Transmitting broke (ubuntu dapper pulling debian package)" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/373871
<superm1> as of feisty we aren't using their package anymore, but rather a cvs snapshot that I helped k eescook with
<superm1> i havent tested it yet with that package to see if its any better, but i'm fairly doubtful
<superm1> gardengnome, i think i discovered something useful about that authentication error
<superm1> if the file /home/mythtv/.ICEauthority exists and is owned by "mythtv" the issue doesn't happen
<superm1> well let me take that back for a second.  if a VALID .ICEauthority exists
<superm1> eg if you copy yours from ~ and chown it
<superm1> i'm not sure what the .ICEauthority file actually does though
<superm1> it appears to be created by KDE (and hence QT apps)
<williammanda> got firefly rf remote working with mythtv
<majoridiot> :)
<tgm4883> anybody run dapper in here?
<tgm4883> or feisty?
<williammanda> hey majoridiot.....if I want to use the remote for other programs...
<williammanda> do i just create the lircrc file for that program?
<williammanda> i use dapper
<williammanda> actual mepis 6.5 which uses ubuntu dapper
<tgm4883> What is the latest kernel on that? is it like edgy, cause that seemed to stop around 2.6.17
<tgm4883> i ask because my feisty backend server crashed again,
<williammanda> mepis is 2.6.15.27
<tgm4883> and im thinking about going to dapper since it's LTS and supposed to be more stable
<williammanda> i use mepis (dapper) on 3 computers with mythtv
<tgm4883> i was trying to get edgy installed on this same hardware awhile ago and with 2.6.17, it was a real pain with the hardware, never got it to work
<tgm4883> but the hardware is built into the 2.6.18 kernel
<tgm4883> and the manufacture website wasn't alot of help if I remember correctly
<williammanda> what hardware?
<tgm4883> it's the motherboard chipset.  Motherboard is a gigabyte ga-m61vme-s2, the chipset is nForce 400
<tgm4883> the nvidia website has drivers for up to around 2.6.12, but claim that its built in after that
<williammanda> not sure...
<williammanda> try mepis
<williammanda> that is what they are know for.....easy setup with hardware
<tgm4883> how does it compare to ubuntu (since that's what im famaliar with) although, since it's a frontend/backend only I guess it doesn't matter
<williammanda> basically the same but better
<tgm4883> and I guess before I switch I would want to know (not really possible to know for sure i guess) if I was going to have the same issue's over there?  Majoridiot was helping me the other day and came to the conclusion that mysql had crashed.
<williammanda> it has been the best one i have used so far
<tgm4883> live cd? cause then i would atleast know if it recognized the hardware off the bat
<williammanda> yes live cd
<tgm4883> it's a real pain to have to install another NIC to update
<williammanda> i have 2 computers using 64 bit
<williammanda> 2 using 32 bit
<tgm4883> do you see performance gains running 64 bit?
<tgm4883> I suppose that could be my problem too, running a 32bit OS on 64bit hardware
<tgm4883> i just have a laundry list of problems
<williammanda> some not much...since there aren't to many 64 bit programs
<williammanda> try mepis....i was surprised
<tgm4883> for a backend/frontend only setup I would see better transcoding times though
<tgm4883> right?
<williammanda> mot sure what you mean?
<tgm4883> brb
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> it seems to be the consensus that (as long as the transcoding program is written for 64bit hardware) that transcoding a video takes less time on 64bit than on 32 bit.
<tgm4883> there's some hard data somewhere, but it is something like 1.5 times faster
<williammanda> ok....i don't transcode any
<tgm4883> is it just a 1 cd download?  im looking at it, but a little confused
<williammanda> what?
<tgm4883> I think i want this SimplyMEPIS-CD_6.5.00_64.iso
<williammanda> yes for 64 bit
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> there was a b5 and b6 too
<tgm4883> assumed beta
<williammanda> yes...final is 6.5
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> well if my d/l rate stays up i should be able to test it in about 30 min
<williammanda> ok...i'll be around
<tgm4883> now when i do install this, is there a way to save my recorded shows?  I would need to save the seperate partition and the database.  But since im having problems with the backend crashing would I be better to do a clean install
<williammanda> i would do a clean install..
<williammanda> start off fresh
<tgm4883> ok, well do then
<tgm4883> another question then
<tgm4883> through mythvideo, could I watch the shows if I transfered them to my fileserver first?  I can currently watch all my avi's and iso's.  I know that I would have no show data available, but atleast I wouldn't miss anything.  I think i only need a couple anyway
<williammanda> if you do a clean install...you will lose the database....
<williammanda> thus you will only be able to play the videos through some other media player....xine, mplayer, kaffeine
<tgm4883> yea, but if I copy over the show files only
<williammanda> outside of mythtv
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so i would at least be able to watch them
<tgm4883> that acceptable
<williammanda> yes....
<williammanda> i just did the same thing ...
<williammanda> i did a clean install of mepis...then mythtv
<williammanda> saved my videos somewhere else....
<williammanda> watched the videos on kaffeine
<majoridiot> (you can watch the videos via mythvideo if the files are local to that frontend or on a networked drive available to that frontend)
<williammanda> i don't use mythvideo
<majoridiot> k. would simply it all into one interface, tho.
<williammanda> so majoridiot would be better to answer that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-04-08
<majoridiot> for shows you lose info from by dropping the db, etc... if you use mythvideo, you can access them through the frontend and it will use the internal mythtv player to play them back.  same for avis, etc.
<majoridiot> but the files need to be local to that frontend or on a networked drive, as stipulated above.
<majoridiot> (works quite well, actually)
<williammanda> myth uses xine right?
<majoridiot> it can.  i use mplayer, actually.
<majoridiot> i'm pretty sure it can launch the player of your choice as long as you enter the correct options, etc. on the command line.
<majoridiot> williammanda: was it dificult getting firefly going with myth?
* majoridiot is scrolling back...
<majoridiot> williammanda: you can just add the programs you want to your existing lircrc file- mine has entries for mythtv, mplayer, xine, etc.
<majoridiot> tgm4883: i believe superm1 still has a dapper backend running... and i have a feisty backend that i will be adding a frontend to soon.
<williammanda> pretty easy to get going...
<williammanda> followed superm1's directions to install lirc and....
<majoridiot> tgm4883: what problems are you having with the nforce chipset?
<williammanda> use lirc.conf & lircrc files from the myth site for firefly
<majoridiot> which lirc modules did you build?  and pls link me on the config files..
<williammanda> atiusb
<majoridiot> i would like to add to the guide
<williammanda> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snapstream_Firefly
<williammanda> for the lircd.conf & lircrc files only
<williammanda> i had to adjust the volume and channels....
<williammanda> just a minor change
<majoridiot> and build with superm1's how to... building atiusb only?  also, could you pm me your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf?
<majoridiot> actually, if changes were needed...
<majoridiot> could you email me your lircrc lircd.conf and hardware.conf?
<williammanda> ok...what's email?
<majoridiot> did you get my pm?
<williammanda> yes
<majoridiot> k
<williammanda> email not working
<majoridiot> huh?
<majoridiot> that's my addy.
<majoridiot> if you copied and pasted it, make sure it didn't put the mailto: on the front of it,.
<williammanda> i had email problems....just setup evolution this weekend
<williammanda> i think it sent
<majoridiot> yes.  just got it.
<majoridiot> tyvm :)
<majoridiot> williammanda: could you send your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf too, please?
<williammanda> k sorry
<majoridiot> np :)
<majoridiot> would like to get this info included asap
<williammanda> ok sent
<majoridiot> thank you
<williammanda> brb
<majoridiot> biab
<williammanda> what command do i use to get lirc to boot up each time?
<williammanda> back
<tgm4883> williammanda, is there some way to check to see if the mepis cd burned properly.  I usually check with k3b, but when it tried to check it it couldn't access the drive for some reason.  Is there a way to either md5 the cd or have the cd check itself similar to the ubuntu cd?
<williammanda> i thought it brought up the md5 when burning
<tgm4883> yea it does before it burns, but to check the integrity of the burn it has to make sure the cd burned right, which for some reason it couldn't do
<rogue780|laptop> if superm1 shows up sometime, can someone tell him that I have a few usplash themes done for him to look at?
<rogue780|laptop> thanks
<tgm4883> well williamanda, i finally got it installed
<tgm4883> of course, had to do some easter egg dyeing first
<williammanda> anyone awake....?
<superm1> let see, does ubotu have a !seen...
<superm1> !seen rogue780
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen rogue780 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> thats a shame.  what about botsnack?
<superm1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<superm1> :)
<superm1> k
<superm1> aftternoon majoridiot
<majoridiot> 'lo superm1
<superm1> i saw a note this morning about rogue780
<superm1> any mentions where these usplash'es were?
<majoridiot> no... just that they were ready and he was looking for you
<superm1> ah
* superm1 needs to learn how to use IRC when he doesn't have a computer around him...
<majoridiot> nice trick, if you can manage.
<superm1> well the log bot said that was at 2:22
<superm1> i'm imagining GMT?
<majoridiot> yes gmt
<superm1> man i'm having horrible latency to these IRC servers
<majoridiot> yes gmt- i sent a copy @ 19:30 local
<superm1> well if your around with rogue780 shows up again and i'm not, can you see if perhaps some screenshots can be obtained
<superm1> etc
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> or anyone else in the room is here when rogue780 shows up again
<majoridiot> will do.
<superm1> now i gotta get these other packaging changes sorted out
<superm1> i was thinking that all my complicated ideas can possibly be scratched
<superm1> and revert back to an easier one
<majoridiot> the simpler the better, eh?
<superm1> well currently the question that asks about the root password is "high" priority
<superm1> all the others are low
<superm1> eg root username
<superm1> host
<superm1> etc
<superm1> so what if just making that root password question a lower priority
<superm1> and then if they *have* changed the password, they just need to reconfigure the package
<superm1> not sure that will work for sure though
<majoridiot> i thought you were checking to see if mysql had an existing pw and only prompting if so?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> thats what i was doing, but that has a condition that fails
<superm1> - if the user is installing the package for the first time,
<superm1> mysql isn't configured until after the question is popped
<superm1> and hence isn't running
<majoridiot> and the check can't be moved to after mysql is running?
<superm1> if it can, i'm not sure how to do it:0
<majoridiot> ah
<majoridiot> ell, if it is the first install, isn't it therefore a safe assumption that there is no root password, so forget the prompt?  or is that the condition you can't check for?
<superm1> thats what I was just wondering - if there is a way to query the status of a package
<superm1> like if its in preinstal
<superm1> hehe, i almost forgot to add myself to the mythtv-group.  thanks mythtv-setup wrapper scripts :)
<majoridiot> :)
<superm1> okay i am just going to set this to a lower priority
<superm1> it works fine that way
<superm1> and if you set a password, you can just dpkg-reconfigure the package
<majoridiot> k
<superm1> it will cover more people if you dont ask for the password
<majoridiot> agreed
<majoridiot> and those with existing mysql dbs *should* know if a root pw is aset and if so, what it is.
<superm1> i do wonder though - why doesn't the mysql package ask you for a password to start
<superm1> and to that effect, if it stores the password in use in debconf - hence maybe we can just take it from that debconf
<majoridiot> hm.
<superm1> it appears that if you dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 it *does* give you an option to put in a new root password
<superm1> very interesting
<majoridiot> nice
<majoridiot> i'm getting backend errors on the new install... MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: Error getting codec params using old IVTV ioctl
<majoridiot>  eno: Bad address (14)
<majoridiot> seen it before?
<superm1> oh yukc
<superm1> can't say i have
<superm1> what are the repercusisons of this?
<majoridiot> hm.  get it on both of the pvr cards.
<majoridiot> lil' jumpy... pic seems degraded a bit.
<superm1> this is on feisty?
<majoridiot> yes
<superm1> also: MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: Could not set MPEG controls 1 through 1.?
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> just the eno 14
<superm1> MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: Could not set MPEG controls 1 through 1.
<majoridiot> on both vards.
<majoridiot> color is washed out teribly.
<superm1> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-November/159428.html
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-31
<majoridiot> nv is the open source driver
<majoridiot> that will get you into a safe mode
<destructar> oh i see
<majoridiot> then use MCC restricted drivers manager to install the nvidia driver
<TelnetManta> anyone know if mythtv in the repos has a custom screensaver??
<destructar> majoridiot: i ran through the reconfiguration but I'm back where I was.. I think we have some miscommunication: I think I'm already in safe mode
<destructar> when I boot up I have crappy 800x600 resolution going... Can't get anything higher and the installed restricted drivers show as if they are not in use
<majoridiot> and now you want to install the nvidia driver?
<destructar> it's already installed
<majoridiot> in MCC restricted drivers tab- right pane... run nvidia settings
<majoridiot> change resolutions there.
<destructar> this blows... something is wrong here
<destructar> clicked on nvidia settings from mcc and it brings me to the settings, but pops up a window that says "you do not appear to be using the vidia x driver. please edit your x onfiguration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart the x server.
<destructar> so i ran it and just restarted my computer... rinse and repeat .... it's as though my settings won't save
<destructar> undert the restricted drivers window: my nvidia accelerated graphics driver is enabled but has status "not in use" whatever that's all about...
<destructar> the sad thing is i had this running previously with a manual instal direct from nvidia's site, but was given advice to switch to ubuntu restricted drivers install due to various issues i was having
<destructar> under screen and graphics preferences i can't get the driver to change from "vesa generic" to nvidia... absolutely nothing will save when I change it
<dthacker> Is there a way to start the mythtv-frontend in a smaller window instead of fullscreen?
<majoridiot> dthacker,  there's a setting in frontend setup to run it in a window.  under General, i think.
<majoridiot> destructar, enable the restricted driver if it shows not in use.
<destructar> enable how? the "enabled" box is already checked
<destructar> but status is "not in use"...?? makes no sense
<destructar> again: I had the driver from nvidia installed at first manually, however I figured that the restricted driver would overwrite it (and appears to have since my resolution sucks)
<dthacker> majoridiot: thanks!  I found it in the appearance settings
<majoridiot> dthacker, great!
<dthacker> now I've killed my audio....
<dthacker> :)
<dthacker> nah, myth just adjusted the mixer.
<destructar> i think i found the issue... i have generic kernel running but "common" restricted modules installed... doh!
<destructar> awesome! fixed it
<destructar> ok now i'm getting a weird error only when trying to run mythfrontend
<destructar> "xlib: extention "glx" missing on display ":0.0"
<destructar> any ideas?
<Ward1983> i keep having trouble with connecting to the mysql database
<Ward1983> any suggestions?
<Ward1983> how can i check if its running?
<Ward1983> mysql
<Ward1983> well its not in the running processes
<Ward1983> so how can i start it?
<Ward1983> :s
<Ward1983> and why does this happen automatically with EVERYONE EXEPT ME???
<Ward1983> i never had mythtv working :s
<Ward1983> imagine tha
<Ward1983> tand i tried at least 10 times, everytime i reinstalled i tried :s
<Ward1983> allways cannot connect to mysql blabla
<tgm4883_laptop> PEBCAK error
<Ward1983> i have no clue what that means
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried connecting to it from the same machine?
<Ward1983> yes thats all i want to do in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> so from the same machine, do
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u root
<tgm4883_laptop> and see if it connects
<Ward1983> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<tgm4883_laptop> did you have a mysql server setup before?
<tgm4883_laptop> or did you setup a root user?
<Ward1983> i have no clue :s
<Ward1983> i didnt have a mysal server
<tgm4883_laptop> is this a standard mythbuntu install?
<Ward1983> well i had one but i uninstalled before i installed mythbuntu
<Ward1983> yep standard mythbuntu install on gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> so you have a gutsy machine and installed mythbuntu on top of that?
<Ward1983> allthough i had mythtv installed from the repo, but just uninstalled everything before i installed mythbuntu
<Ward1983> correct
<tgm4883_laptop> are you wanting this to be just a mythtv machine or a desktop too?
<Ward1983> desktop too
<Ward1983> why is mysql-server not running if i installed regular :s
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like it is running
<Ward1983> why can mythtv not connect to it then?
<Ward1983> ok simply: should i give up?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> don't give up
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like you had it setup before and possibly had a root password set
<Ward1983> ok so uninstall does never work
 * Ward1983 notes never to uninstall any prog again
<Ward1983> since apperantly it keeps settings etc
<tgm4883_laptop> well unless you do a purge, then yes, it keeps settings
<Ward1983> is that the same as choosing for complete removal in synaptic?
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<Ward1983> pastebin results?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Ward1983> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61693/
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> and you don't remember if you had a root password before?
<Ward1983> not that i know of
<Ward1983> i dunno what you mean
<Ward1983> i have a regular root password yes
<Ward1983> the one i use for sudo right?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Ward1983> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> try this
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u root -p
<tgm4883_laptop> then enter your root password
<Ward1983> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<Ward1983> Your MySQL connection id is 261
<tgm4883_laptop> does it say
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql>
<tgm4883_laptop> ]
<Ward1983> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so you do have a root password set
<Ward1983> apperantly
<tgm4883_laptop> so most likely, you don't have a mythtv db setup
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop, thanx connected now
 * Ward1983 crosses fingers
<Ward1983> pfff lol
<Ward1983> i have absolutely no clue why it doesnt want to open my capturecard, etc
<Ward1983> i saw aome other erros too but its all getting oto complicated
<Ward1983> i need to go for a smoke first to calm down
 * Ward1983 goes smoking
<tgm4883_laptop> alright, well i'm off to dinner, but i'll be back on later
<Ward1983> thanx for the help
<Ward1983> enjoy dinner
<Ward1983> see you later probably
<rhpot1991> ahave_: any luck with your fusion?
<rhpot1991> ahave_: I'd be interested in comparing lircd.conf's so I can know if this is something universal that other people could use my config and so on
<ahave_> hello rhpot1991
<ahave_> i have the remote working
<ahave_> havent modified the .lirc file to use the volume knob yet
<rhpot1991> excelent, any chance you can pastebin your lircd.conf?
<ahave_> hmm
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | ahave_
<ubotu> ahave_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ahave_> yes, but i might have to wait till later
<ahave_> but i will get it to you
<rhpot1991> if I can verify the same configs work with fusion black and silver then it can be included into MCC
<rhpot1991> alright just yell
<rhpot1991> good to hear it worked
<Piffer> rather than having a 2nd box running myth backend db, can I setup the db locally?
<rhpot1991> Piffer: you can run a BE and FE on the same machine, if that is what you are asking
<ahave_> rhpot1991, know much about getting hd audio to work correctly?
<rhpot1991> ahave_: can't say I do
<rhpot1991> maybe in a few days if I ever feel like playing with mine
<ahave_> i am trying to get audio through hdmi, cant seem to get it configured correctly quite yet
<rhpot1991> its my understanding that that wont work
<destructar> hi all... i have been having issues with mythbuntu all night (user errors)... reinstalled mythbuntu from synaptic just now... enabled machine for frontend, backend and ubuntu desktop...
<rhpot1991> though my understanding could be out of date
<destructar> ... restarted computer, came up with two user logins as usual 1 login takes me to mythbuntu, the other takes me to Xfce 4... wtf?
<destructar> i'm not even sure what xfce is... don't know what on earth i did
<rhpot1991> xfce is the default desktop environment in mythbuntu
<destructar> how the hell do i get ubuntu back?
<rhpot1991> your 2nd login prob isn't enabled to run mythtv by default
<destructar> that's fine... basically i just want to get my regular ubuntu secondary login back
<rhpot1991> there is a checkbox for gnome in MCC
<rhpot1991> if you want that
<destructar> looking for it now...
<destructar> hmm no luck... where is it located?
<destructar> (i'm in mcc now)
<tgm4883_laptop> when you go to log in, you need to change the session
<destructar> ah i see
<destructar> what session do i want? GNOME?
<destructar> indeed
<destructar> nice
<destructar> sweet looks like everything is good again... couldn't start up anything requiring glx (which is a lot) but all better now :)
<destructar> any ideas on why my windows would be popping up with no info bars? i can't move them around the screen or anything, very annoying
<destructar> actually it looks like their info bar takes over the entire top bar of the screen... i'm guessing this is a setting somewhere?
<Piffer> back from dinner...  Yes, if I can run Myth BE and FE on the same box, is there a setup app for the BE?
<tgm4883_laptop> Piffer, mythtv-setup
<Piffer> Thanks
<Piffer> hmm I must have missed a step somewhere. When I fire up mythtv-setup, I'm asked for a db etc, but it says in cannot connect.
<Piffer> Is there a SQL script to get the database setup, as that might be the issue here?
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you install?
<Piffer> just from the CD... and I think I skipped one step..
<tgm4883_laptop> strange, the db should be setup
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Piffer> Maybe I can run the installer again to see if I can fix it that way. Just looked in mysql, and there's only a information_scema db.. no myth stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Piffer> thanks, that did create the database. when I fired up mythtv, selected language, then filled in the info I still get Cannot login to database...
<tgm4883_laptop> you went through mythtv-setup?
<Piffer> yes...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, what password are you using when you fire up the frontend?
<Piffer> I've set the same password on both BE and FE
<tgm4883_laptop> Piffer, how did you set the password?
<Piffer> First time I booted, I got the nice GUI, and in settings I was able to set the password
<Piffer> I'll try one thing here... 2 sec
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not the right password it wants
<tgm4883_laptop> look in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> use that password in mythfrontend
<Piffer> I must have screwed up somewhere. When I start the setup, I see that it's Unable to conect to database, and I get an access-denied error with the user I set duing the reconfigure db setup
<Piffer> I think I found it... when I do the reconfigure, I get an access denied warning. So I'll have to make some changes to mysql access rights before I can get this going
<Piffer> ha, a little grant command in mysql, and we're rock'n
<Ward1983> if i try to watch tv trough mythtv it says all recording inputs are used, i dont have any recordings etc
<Ward1983> i setup my device as /etc/video0 which is working
<Ward1983> tested with mplayer
<Piffer> Is there an issue with mythtv not being able to play mp3 files?
<tgm4883_laptop> Piffer, you need to enable restricted codecs in MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> Ward1983, what does mythweb status say about the status of the tuners
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop, never mind i foudn it :)
<Piffer> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks!
<dan> any nvidia restricted experts here?
<Ward1983> ok everything seems to work a bit now
<Ward1983> only some stations dont work well
<Ward1983> so now i can watch channels i dont want to watch lol
<Ward1983> everything i want to watch doesnt work
<Ward1983> good thing i have a VCR that can output it trough conponent
<tgm4883_laptop> Ward1983, what isn't working?
<Ward1983> tgm4883_laptop,  just some channels
<Ward1983> i get some interuptions at some channels
<Ward1983> while my CVYs tuner has no problems with them
<Piffer> What is the command to start mythtv frontend from command line?
<Ward1983> now im trying to setup my laptop as a second backend, and frontend offcourse
<Ward1983> mythtv-frontend i think Piffer
<Ward1983> not sure though
<Piffer> no, tried that... lemme do a search. Since it's still crashing upon playing mp3 files, I need to have something show me an error or some output.
<Ward1983> Piffer, synaptic says: /usr/bin/mythtv
<Piffer> mythfrontend :-)
<Piffer> now I can see that I'm getting some errors too
<Ward1983> just mythtv should work too lol
<Ward1983> is it opssible to use the tuner of my desktop over the network with my laptop?
<Ward1983> and stream the video to the laptop
<Piffer> oddly enough now my Myth plays MP3 files without crashing ...
<Ward1983> lol just be glad :p
<Piffer> I know. Just have a weird feeling when things automagically starts to work :-)
<Ward1983> offcourse over here things dont work
<Ward1983> well half lol
<Ward1983> desktop works laptop wont connect to it
<Piffer> firewall setting?
<Ward1983> should be ok since it gets opened automatically if you choose that you want to connect other computers
<Piffer> ok. Have you tested nmap to scan the remote port, just to make sure it's open?
<Ward1983> nope not yet
<Ward1983> dunno all the commands and its getting too late to google for them
<Piffer> getting too late to google? No, Google is open 24/7 :P
<Piffer> ooohhh I finally got my wifi on the laptop to work ...
<Ward1983> 5;56here
<Piffer> now I need the Buffalo wifi on the myth box to work... hopefully it's supported..
<Ward1983> wifi allways worked out of the box here
<Piffer> ah that's early... late?
<Piffer> hehe
<Ward1983> only the intel 2100 gave some trouble a few years back
<Ward1983> yeah didnt sleep yet
<Piffer> hopefully you don't need to got to work in about 3 hours?
<Ward1983> and my vacation is over, today is the last day
<Piffer> that sucks
<Ward1983> then back to the annoying shitty crappy school for every day
<Piffer> I was going to call in sick tomorrow if I could not get the wifi working... hehe
<Ward1983> well its my choive, being unemployed or going to that crappy stupid school with their crappy unemployment courses
<Piffer> :-(
<Ward1983> im doing a networking course now just because nobody will hire me without a higher diploma
<Ward1983> did multimedia in the school you normally do untill 18, i allways forget the english term
<Piffer> Hopefully things will work out.
<Piffer> both in life and on the PC :-) hehe
<Ward1983> on the PC they eventually allways work out
<Ward1983> life on the other hand... lol
<Ward1983> my passion os graphics, grphical compositions, layoutting, etc
<Piffer> 90% of the streaming stuff in MythTv seems to not work... either just harvesting or no URLs found...
<Piffer> Can harvesting take some time? Like 5 min plus?
<Ward1983> and im studying networking just because nobody will hire me,while im confident there are a ton of jobs i could do in that aerea
<Ward1983> over here it worked fast
<Ward1983> the standard streaming stuff
<Piffer> where u at?   I'm in Vegas, and this city sucks...
<Ward1983> belgium
<Ward1983> belgium sucks too lol
<Ward1983> we barely have a government
<Piffer> thanks to Eu ...
<Ward1983> nope
<Ward1983> thanx to our own retarded politicians
<Piffer> well, did EU help? ... and almost all politicians are retarted one way or another
<Ward1983> the EU is ok, the euro is not lol
<Ward1983> since the euro everything became a TOn more expensive
<Piffer> that sucks...  Well these days with the super low dollar exchange rate, you can get stuff from the US pretty cheap :-)
<Ward1983> lol im gonna connect trough vnc to get this stuff working
<Ward1983> not gonna leep i think
<Ward1983> unless that stuff gets cought by the "duane"
<Ward1983> dunno how its called
<Ward1983> some osrt of cops that check import
<Ward1983> brb
<Piffer> Is there a way to configure the buttons on a Microsoft Media center remote, so that the off button actually performs a shutdown/
<Ward1983> damn iptables --list doesnt show any open ports
<Piffer> You can install firestarter, and setup the IP of the remote PC to be allowed.. that should fix it
<Piffer> Not super secure... but...
<Ward1983> i have a bad experience with firestarter
<Piffer> it's not the greatest... but since I haven't learned how to edit the iptables in plain text yet, it does what I want it to do.
<Ward1983> what ports need to be open?
<Piffer> not sure... trying to get my remote to hibernate the myth box....
<Ward1983> ffs i cant finit
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> find it
<Piffer> Just allow anything from A to B... unless we're not talking about the firewall anymore...
<Piffer> Laters, gotta get some sleep :-)
<rhpot1991> anyone here with a FE and BE on the same box that can verify something for me?
<mpontillo> rhpot1991: what do you need?
<rhpot1991> can you tell me if your dbhostname in ~/.mythtv/config.xml is localhost or 127.0.0.1
<mpontillo> Sure - it's "localhost".
<rhpot1991> alright thanks
<mpontillo> np
<luddite> hi all
<luddite> anyone with the latest beta who can get a Leadtek Winfast DVT2000H remote working?
<luddite> hello
<luddite> can anyone assist with my remote control?
<luddite> its not being recognised
<luddite> http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV#Digital_tuners
<luddite> its this one Leadtek DTV-2000H
<luddite> hello anybody
<luddite> hello?
<luddite> anyone with the latest beta who can get a Leadtek Winfast DVT2000H remote working?
<gandalfcome> I upgraded both the frontend and the backend to 0.21 and everything works fine except that the livetv doesnt work: in the log I get TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started. any ideas?
<Shred00> is there an 0.21-fixes branch for gutsy?
<directhex|work> the packages in ubuntu-backports include the mjost important patches from -fixes
<Shred00> including CVE 2007-6036?
<directhex|work> hm, seemingly not.
<directhex|work> i blame superm1
<Shred00> this is _exactly_ the situation i predicted a week or two ago when i noticed that we were going to be stuck with a single gutsy-backport of 0.21 until hardy came out.  :-(
<Shred00> i guess i just don't understand why a gutsy 0.21-fixes branch is not being maintained given that all of the infrastructure to maintain a weekly fixes branch is already there.
<superm1> they are in hardy..
<superm1> the newest  backport
<Shred00> superm1: perhaps i am confused.  how does that help gutsy users?  hardy is still beta.
<superm1> Shred00, sorry incomplete thought, my dog just woke up when i was typing
<Shred00> lol
<superm1> as i was going to say, doing a backport is a bit of a pain
<superm1> so if anything we'll do it once more right before hardy goes live as final
<Shred00> superm1: yeah, that is why i was wondering why not just set up an 0.21-fixes weekly for gutsy exactly as you do for 0.20-fixes
<superm1> but the fix for that CVE is in hardy
<superm1> Shred00, because that -fixes repo is "stable" to the 0.20 series
<superm1> and dont want to force people to switch to 0.21
<Shred00> superm1: yeah, i saw the CVE fix in hardy which is how i knew it was there.  i only run hardy on my test machine though.  i can't afford to be running development versions everywhere, including the (must be stable!) backend.
<superm1> for hardy it will be stable on the 0.21 series
<Shred00> superm1: why would it force anyone to switch.  i'm talking about a parallel 0.21-fixes branch for gutsy.
<Shred00> so gutsy users have a choice.
<superm1> the PPA build system doesn't allow for different "components"
<superm1> like that
<superm1> if a 0.21 build were uploaded to the mythbuntu PPA, it would override the 0.20 build
<Shred00> hrm.  not sure i understand, but what if you put an 0.21 into the package names for all of the *myth* packages for 0.21?
<Shred00> kinda like hardy had firefox and firefox-3 for a while.
<Shred00> i.e. mythtv-backend-0.21, mythtv-common-0.21, etc.
<Shred00> for gutsy users, i think that is perfectly rational along with an 0.21-fixes update repo.
<superm1> well that would be possible but make a more difficult upgrade path.
<Shred00> why?  hardy's myth-backend would Replace: myth-backend-0.21
<sabhain> directhex, you in here?
<directhex|work> yes
<sabhain> you were helping me a bit on friday, regarding nvidia drivers / xvmc
<sabhain> and I learned from you that the .run file from nvidia is not the best way
<directhex|work> was i? i have memory loss issues, i'm afraid i don't remember
<sabhain> I had run the installer and was trying to get xvmc to work ..
<directhex|work> right, okay, someone using nvidia-installer sounds familiar
<sabhain> but it was mentioned here that the proprietary was better since the installer didn't do things right
<sabhain> is envy a good way to get things running, or does it just do the same installer dirty work?
<sabhain> I can get gutsy to take the driver ok from the installer .. and I can do it from envy ..
<sabhain> but just using the restricted drivers manager runs me into a wall ..
<sabhain> I think i'm really close .. but that probably means I'm really far.
<directhex|work> envy is generally disrecommended, but has worked well for me in the past. that said, removing it afterwards can take massaging
<sabhain> I figured it was just doing the installer for me .. so I wanted to stay away ..
<sabhain> I can get the system to try and load up the nvidia-glx .. but it craps out at loading a screen .. and every iteration I've tried just kicks it down to safe mode
<directhex|work> it's using the installer, extracting the contents, and rebuilding packages from the contents
<directhex|work> sabhain, craps out how? tried pastebinning the xorg.0.log file?
<sabhain> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6262/
<sabhain> these are the logs when I run 'startx' at the shell, with gdm stopped and no xinit or xorg running.
<sabhain> I've also posted a bunch of stuff here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702406&page=2&highlight=nvidia+proprietary+driver
<sabhain> from boot up .. the logs don't even mention the nvidia driver, but I'm not sure the log isn't just the "safe mode" log
<directhex|work> sabhain, remove any line with "busid" in it from xorg.conf
<directhex|work> actually......... what's the hardware in question?
<directhex|work> 7300gt, breaking for some reason. driver 100.14. i'd update it using envy.
<directhex|work> but you *must* remove envy before upgrading to hardy
<Ward1983> is there any way to improve reception?
<directhex|work> generally, a better antenna
<sabhain> It's a 7100 I think.
<sabhain> I saw the busid thing .. and thought it was odd that it didn't match the lspci output
<sabhain> am I best off going straight to hardy?  it's stable enough for a day to day myth core?
<directhex|work> i think hardy is stable enough now. i'm upgrading my third office pc to hardy.
<sabhain> for starting from scratch, are the mythtv packages pretty stable also?  I'm just getting going on moving my whole house to mythtv after running a single box for 6-8 weeks.
<sabhain> mythtv setup pretty good except for the framedrop issue
<Nikas> hello. Can i transcode recordings after they have been recorded to one of my profiles.. choose wich one i mean
<Nikas> i want to transcode my recordings from mpeg2 to mpeg4 now and i have 100+ recordings in mpeg2
<chuk> can anyone help me out with a diskless question?
<tgm4883> !ask | chuk
<chuk> I edited the ltsp-client-setup to add my NFS shares to /etc/fstab
<chuk> my clients all get the correct /etc/fstab, but the shares do not load at boot.  If I do a mount -a then they mount
<sabhain> what options are you passing in fstab?  what does the line look like?
<chuk> 192.168.25.5:/var/lib/mythtv/videos /mnt/videos nfs
<sabhain> try adding the following to the end of the line:  rw,user,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,exec,hard 0 0
<sabhain> that's what I have .. and they (NFS shares) automount for me
<sabhain> on boot
<chuk> how did you create your fstab?
<chuk> I modified the ltsp-client-setup script
<chuk> or am I just supposed to make an /etc/fstab in the client environment on the server?
<sabhain> I have small solid state drives .. not using ltsp-client .. so it's different.  Can't really clear up that end of it.  Just thought I'd share my fstab line which automounts.
<chuk> sure, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<nixnoob> there is no cablecard support on linux is there?
<Ward1983> im trying to get a now frontend to connect to my font / backend desktop but it cant seem to connect to the mysql database, what can i try?
<Ward1983> whats a cablecard?
<Ward1983> never mind i used google :)
<nixnoob> cablecard is a pcmcia card which allows you to decode cabletv signals without a settop box
<EvilGuru> How hard should getting a remote set-up be? Just a case of selecting it in the list and that's it?
<nixnoob> if anyone has experience setting up an htpc on cablevision please pm me
<free1> has anyone had any luck with pinnacle?
<foxxbuntu> EvilGuru, depends on the remote, if its supported (i.e. in the list) selecting it and restarting MythTV Frontend, if its running, should be all you have to do
<Ward1983_> free1, what kind of pinnacle?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983, did you enable the MySQL service in MCC? have you set the IP's in the Primary Backend Correctly?
<free1> Ward1983: anyone will do :)
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, you mean i need to add the ip of the new frontend somewhere on the master backend?
<EvilGuru> foxxbuntu: It is the one which came with my PVR-150 and I just selected Hauppauge tv card from the list
<free1> Ward1983_:  but I was thinking of the Pinnacle pctv hd pro stick
<Ward1983_> free1, i have a DC10+ that works fine with the zoran driver
<Ward1983_> free1, thats a completely different card
<Ward1983_> the DC10+ is a MJPEG capturecard with both in and outputs :D
<Ward1983_> cost me 10 or 15euros :)
<free1> Ward1983_: I was looking for a usb for my lappy
<Ward1983_> free1, i need to buy one like that too someday
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983, no you need to change the DB IP Setting in the myth-setup of the backend so its a reachable IP on your network, i.e not 127.0.0.1
<foxxbuntu> EvilGuru, that remote should work fine, what receiver are you using?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ahaaaaaaaaaaaa :) so i need to use my local IP adress instead of the loopback?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, will try thanx :)
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, np
<EvilGuru> foxxbuntu: The one that plugs into the back of the card, tiny little thing
<EvilGuru> on a cable
<foxxbuntu> EvilGuru, ah...heard some issues around that, you made sure its plugged in all the way?
<EvilGuru> still need to get around to it
<EvilGuru> my friend a year or so ago got it working a treat
<EvilGuru> but that was ubuntu and took the best part of an hour
<foxxbuntu> EvilGuru, Mythbuntu is Ubuntu
<foxxbuntu> :)
<foxxbuntu> we just add user fruiendly and prepackaged MythTV support
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, pfffi tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<free1> mythbuntu is ubuntu???
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, this returns: Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<Ward1983_> It's also possible that mysql-server wasn't running.  After install
<Ward1983_> is completed, you will need to make sure mysql-server is running and that you supplied correct information.
<foxxbuntu> free1, yes...no difference, we just change the configuration
<Ward1983_> wow sorry i thought it was one line
<EvilGuru> foxxbuntu: Yes, so hopefully there will be no need to manually do a load of button stuff
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, sounds like you have to set your MySQL root password or have already set it, it is NOT your sudo password unless you set it as such
<free1> foxxbuntu:  how deep was the change in configuration?
<Ward1983_> really i dont understand anything fron it anymore now
<free1> foxxbuntu: does canonical recognize it?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok so its the other password?
<foxxbuntu> free1, we switched from Gnome to XFCE a while back...thats really the only big thing, everything else is just use making things easier to use with MythTV
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, i think last noght someone found that i set my root password or whatever
<Ward1983_> i cant follow anymore
<Ward1983_> mythtv is like chemistry for me, im unale to learn it
<foxxbuntu> free1, yes we are fully supported and recongized by canonical
<Aval0n> are you ppl in here the ones that make the ubuntu-mythtv frontend?
<Aval0n> with openbox
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, it can be tough at first but if I came from knowing nothing to being a dev anyone can learn it :)
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, but how do i just make sure what my mysql user and pass is
<EvilGuru> I still need to tune card in (and am dreading it)
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, we dont user Openbox any longer, and the ubuntu-mythtv package is maintained by us (not the contents the package only)
<Ward1983_> i really dunno where to start
<EvilGuru> there are so many dialogues in myth
<Ward1983_> i fell like im gonna waste another night
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> i am trying to figure out why the ubuntu mythfrontend is breaking for me
<Aval0n> where would I go?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, if you open MCC you can set your MySQL password in there
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, MCC?
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, I would suggest starting by posting your logs or any realvant errors in the forums
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, Mythbuntu Control Centre
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> forums take quite a while for responses no?
<Aval0n> :)
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, nope its grey, all i can do is launch MythTV setup
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, not so...we have a large community following and many of our devs regularly check the forums
<Ward1983_> qnother problem on top of the forst stack of problems
<Ward1983_> first
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, sounds like you may have MySQL server issues...
<Ward1983_> im pretty sure of that
<EvilGuru> The people here are also quite friendly
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, is there any way i can start over?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, start over?
<Ward1983_> EvilGuru, yes in here they are, but in #mythtv-users they are not at all
<Ward1983_> IMO
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, yes just install everything again
<EvilGuru> Someone else said that, however I have never really been in there
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, if you want to...just go download our 8.04 Beta Disk if you don't already have it and boot up and start reloading
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, this is my regular desktop i wish to use it for lots of stuff, not only tv
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, and feel free to consult the Wiki/FAQs/Forums and ask questions in here as you go if you are at all not sure of how to install something
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, oh...
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, Open MCC back up > Roles > Sety the desktop to Ubuntu and Server roles to none apply the change and it will remove everything
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, i installed like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok will try thanx
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, desktop was allready ubuntu
<foxxbuntu> thats ok....it should be because of how you installed it
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, how do i set the "server roles to none" ?
<foxxbuntu> Just change the backend Role to None and Frontend Role to None
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, do you just mean no frontend and no backend?
<Ward1983_> aaaah ok
<Ward1983_> just wanted to make sure i meant the right thing
<foxxbuntu> np
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, so now it should uninstall everything including mysql-server?
<foxxbuntu> yes
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0 are not uninstalled
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, hmm thought it did...
<foxxbuntu> ok well I will just show you how to do it
<foxxbuntu> open terminal
<foxxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server*
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok, unless i can just uninstall mysql too?
<Ward1983_> lol ok even better :)
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok so now i just selected frontend and backend again, and kept desktop on ubuntu, now i get some sort of notification, ill pastebin the content
<Ward1983_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275/
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxxbuntu: I'm trying to verify the config for my fusion and someone who I helped get a black fusion working the other day are similar, then I will get you one to include
<foxxbuntu> strange...ok do this
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, cool thanks, I need to add it to my list
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, i have a dutch ubuntu, so its possible i sometimes translate incorrectly, just so you know that can happen
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, in terminal again: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ahaaa, i threw that one off too
<Ward1983_> also with purge
<Ward1983_> i assumed they both needed to be gone
<Ward1983_> WTF
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, thats fine...now you need to reinstall
<Ward1983_> it says: mysql-server-5.0 is ingesteld als handmatig geinstalleerd.
<foxxbuntu> uh?
 * foxxbuntu speaks English only
<Ward1983_> translation coming lol
<Ward1983_> mysql-server-5.0 is set as installed manually
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, thats ok
<Ward1983_> thats what it says :s
<Ward1983_> it didnt reinstall or anything
<Ward1983_> so thats normal?
<Ward1983_> :s:s:s
<Ward1983_> it didnt do anything at all
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, it sounds like its already installed
<foxxbuntu> which it should be from the changes you made
<Aval0n> the ubuntu mythtv frontend works find if I use apt packages for mythtv
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, synaptic tells me its installed
<Aval0n> but the second I install from source
<Aval0n> it blows up
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, good
<Aval0n> and says something about it being set suid from the xsessios-log
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, so then i ignore the message?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, yes
<Ward1983_> the one i pastebinned
<Ward1983_> ok
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, do this
<Iggle-Piggle> i need some advice on how to install a win nova t 500
<Ward1983_> soo what would be the next step? just so i cannot screw up
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, then i enter the local IP, no loopback?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, so in my case the IP i got tfrom my routers DHCP server?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, you shouldn't enter an IP there
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, huh?????
<Ward1983_> "on what host does the MySQL server reside:"
<foxxbuntu> oh im sorry...whats the default thats in there
<foxxbuntu> ?
<Ward1983_> the one i last entered lol
<foxxbuntu> if its loop back make it the local ip
<Ward1983_> i believe the default was 172.0.0.1
<Ward1983_> so i make it 192.168.2.5 ?
<foxxbuntu> then for the root user
<foxxbuntu> root
<Ward1983_> for isntance
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, yes
<foxxbuntu> and since the root password isnt set, leave the password blank for now
<Ward1983_> and the pass?
<Ward1983_> ok
<Ward1983_> and i will be using other computers so i select yes to that question i presume?
<foxxbuntu> yes
<Ward1983_> ok done
<Iggle-Piggle> can anyone help me install a nova t 500
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, ok now do this: sudo cp /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log.old && sudo rm /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log && sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Ward1983_> Iggle-Piggle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384320
<Ward1983_> Iggle-Piggle, allthough i have no personal experience with that card whatsoever so cant be of more help sorry :(
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, done
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, now sudo nano /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<foxxbuntu> does it show its connected to the DB?
<Ward1983_> except i use gedit :p
 * foxxbuntu shrugs....to each their own
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, done
<Ward1983_> lol
<Ward1983_> i allways use nano when i have no x running though lol
<foxxbuntu> does it show a connection to db 'mythconverg' ?
<foxxbuntu> or more errors about needing reconfigured?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, yes several, let me pastebin im not sue its normal
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277/
<Aval0n> so when I use the default ubuntu package for mythtv that ubuntu myth frontend loads perefect
<Aval0n> the second I install from source it breaks
<Aval0n> I tried with removing the mythtv package and install over it with same result
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, looks good...thats all normal operation
<Aval0n> in the xsessions is mentions somethiing about gtk refusing to start because something is set suid
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, from source? do you mean trunk?
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: no
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, whats next? im gonna go take a short smokebreak if you dont mind
<Aval0n> .21-fixes
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, need to run through mythtv-setup then you should be good to go
<Aval0n> I need to install it from source so I can have the skiploopfilter patch
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: I compile and make install as root
<Aval0n> but for the life of me I can't understand why it would load any different
<foxxbuntu> compile as root?
<Aval0n> I installed all the ubuntu default packages and the mythtv-ubuntu-frontend and it worked
<Aval0n> so then I compiled as root
<foxxbuntu> iirc you should not compile as root, only install as root
<Aval0n> and make install as root... .and it breaks
<Aval0n> I should not compile as root
<Aval0n> ?
<foxxbuntu> yeah...do the make as a normal user then make install with sudo
<Aval0n> do I have to compile as the mythtv user then?
<Aval0n> non-root user
<foxxbuntu> right
<Aval0n> which sorry
<Aval0n> can I be any non-root users?
<foxxbuntu> non-root
<Aval0n> k
<foxxbuntu> its been a long tie since I compiled mythtv from source
<Aval0n> I used to compile and install as root all the time
<foxxbuntu> takes me back to the wonderful days of stage 1 gentoo installs
<Aval0n> never had a problem
<Aval0n> but I just updated to gutsy
<Aval0n> and it hosed it up
<Aval0n> the prefix didn't chage from /usr to /usr/local in gutsy did it?
<foxxbuntu> oh wait your trying to use .21-fixes on gutsy?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok locally everything works again (but do i now have no password on my mytsql database? :O )
<Aval0n> yes...
<Ward1983_> brb
<Ward1983_> smokebreak
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, right...but easily fixed, can be done via MCC or phpmyadmin
<Aval0n> don't tell me .21-fixes won't work on gutsy...
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, there are something in .21-fixes that require the non-backported lib6c and such
<foxxbuntu> al;so the reason the community isn't providing a backport of .21-fixes for gutsy
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is no fixes branch on gutsy, just the backport
<Aval0n> ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxxbuntu: does the fixes branch actually have something in it now?
<Aval0n> so it won't work...
<Aval0n> i should never have updated to fucking gutsy
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, no...not until hrady release iirc
<Aval0n> the people in #ubuntu talked me into it
<foxxbuntu> hardy even :)
<Aval0n> I should have just left alone what's working
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, just bump up to hardy
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aval0n: whats the problem?
<rhpot1991_laptop> also watch your language
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, I have been running hardy stable and live for months
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: that will solve the problem?
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, yea...then you can get all the required packages for 0.21-fixes/trunk
<rhpot1991_laptop> hardy stable for a few weeks here, other than the crash report shooting off and waiting for it to fade away, no problems here
<Aval0n> i d/led all the libs manually before I even updates to gutsy
<Aval0n> I was running 21-fixes on feisty just fine...
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, right that sigsev fault...I have updated the reports on all of those
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxxbuntu: doesn't effect anything, just a minor nuisence
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: if I was running 21-fixes on feisty just fine should I be ok here?
<Aval0n> I installed a lot of libs manually back then
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, Im really not sure how you were on fesity unless you grabbed it durning the backport
<foxxbuntu> idk...im going off what I hear from upstream MythTV
<rhpot1991_laptop> 0.21 never hit fiesty
<Aval0n> I installed .21 from source
<Aval0n> 21-fixes
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, my best advice is if you want to stay bleeding edge on mythtv is to upgrade to Hardy
<Aval0n> and it was working just fine
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> so apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Aval0n> ??
<Aval0n> heh
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, you have X?
<Aval0n> yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think you do updatemanager -d
<Aval0n> ok
<foxxbuntu> then this way is easier (and safer) sudo update-manage -c -d
<rhpot1991_laptop> to jump distributions
<foxxbuntu> + r
<foxxbuntu> tehn just click the upgrade button
<Aval0n> updatemanger not a good command it says
<Aval0n> cant find update-manage
<Aval0n> cant find update-manager or updatemanager
<Aval0n> =/
<Aval0n> uhg
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, type sudo update <tab>
<foxxbuntu> actually hit tab twice and it should show you the options
<rhpot1991_laptop> I see an update-manager
<Aval0n> nothing there that is even close
<Aval0n> not for me
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Aval0n> l it's installing
<Aval0n> thanks
<hugolp> hi, I am having a important problem. Since I backported mythtv .21 to my gutsy server it has stoped working twice. By stoping working I mean that not only mythtv backend stops working but all the aplications on the server stop working too. I cant even ssh into it. I have to completely reboot it. It has happen twice allredy
<Aval0n> k it's upgrading
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, cool...good luck check back if you still have issues
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: ok
<Aval0n> I'm pretty sure i'm going to have the same issue with mythtv-ubuntu-frontend
<Aval0n> before on feisty I had installed all the mythtv packages from the synatpic manager
<Aval0n> then compiled svn
<Aval0n> all during SVN while .20.2 was current
<Aval0n> then when .21 final hit
<Aval0n> I compiled 21-fixes from source and installed... both as root
<Aval0n> never had a problem mythtv-ubuntu-frontend just ran with it
<Aval0n> not after this gutsy upgrade though
<laga> hugolp: so, your backend is freezing?
<Aval0n> it's the mythtv synaptic package or bust
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, do i now need to do anything to make my laptop frontend able to connect to my desktop backend?
<Ward1983_> my laptop is just a frontend
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, just give it the IP of the Backend server in the Frontend Settings (Util/Setup > Setup > General)
<hugolp> laga yes
<hugolp> only thing that still works is ping
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, did that, not working :(
<hugolp> guess no one has heard anything similar?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, do you have the Backend all setup in mythtv-setup on the Backend serveR?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, qs fqr qs i know yes
<laga> hugolp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/200761 <- you're probably affected by this bug. you can add the '--noupnp' argument in /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, what?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, sorry im switching between qwerty and azerty
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, as far as i know yes
<Ward1983_> my laptop has azerty and desktop has qwerty so i might get confused sometimes since im using both atm :)
<hugolp> laga:  checking
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, you prob need to run through it again just to make sure
<hugolp> laga:  thanks, going to try that
<foxxbuntu> the bigest deal is that the IP should be the local ip under general and it should be the same in both fields
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, ok will do
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, all is ok but no luck yet
<Ward1983_> its still not connecting
<foxxbuntu> ward did you enter the db username and password in the frontend?
<Ward1983_> yep no password right?
<hugolp> laga:  since I added argument --noupnp to /etc/default/mythtv-backend, the backend wont start as a daemon
<Ward1983_> and user root?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, no password and user root right?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, no
<Aval0n> foxxbuntu: that mythtv-ubuntu-frontend that was available in gutsy was still openbox
<hugolp> I have tryed the option -d and --daemon but it doesnt start as a daemon
<Aval0n> is that package still even supported?
<laga> hugolp: where did you add it?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, lol you let me set no password on the backend and it works :s
<hugolp> laga to ARGS=""
<hugolp> ARGS="--noupnp -d"
<laga> hugolp: that was not the smartest thing to do
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, its a different password and user (confusing I know)
<hugolp> laga:  then?
<laga> hugolp: revert your change and use EXTRA_ARGS
<hugolp> laga:  ok
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, so where do i find it?
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, on the backend... open up /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<foxxbuntu> it will have the correct username/password combo in it
<laga> Aval0n: mythtv-ubuntu-frontend is still supported, kinda, but not used in mythbuntu anymore. install mythbuntu-desktop and use mythbuntu-control-centre to set up autologin
<foxxbuntu> then change the username and password to that on your frontend
<hugolp> laga:  thanks
<Aval0n> laga: how different is mythbuntu-desktop?
<Aval0n> does it still use a window manager?
<laga> Aval0n: it uses xfce.
<laga> you'll basically get a mythbuntu environment
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> so if I install mythtv from source, I can still use that
<Aval0n> ?
<laga> eek
<laga> you'
<Aval0n> he just short circuited
<Aval0n> hhehe
<laga> re own your own there.. i wont work if the  packages are not installed, because it needs them.. you can build packages from source, though
<laga> haha, yeah
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> see before when I ran feisty I was able to use that mythtv-ubunty-frontend just fine
<Aval0n> and I would always just compile the new svn and install it
<Aval0n> it would still work
<Aval0n> cause _I THOUGHT_ it just loaded openbox and ran mythfrontend
<Aval0n> then I got talked into upgrading to gutsy via apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aval0n> and it's broken
<Aval0n> hehe
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, it doesnt want to use the new user and password and just keeps trying with the old one
<Aval0n> if I have all packages installed from synatpic it works
<Aval0n> but the second I compile from source and make instlal
<Aval0n> install* it breaks again
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, allthough the new one is there in mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> Aval0n: yeah, assuming stuff won't always work.. you should either create your own scripts, modify the ones in the package to work for you or rebuild the packages with whatever patch you need
<foxxbuntu> Aval0n, sorry, I don't know much about source builds like that...and we generally only support the mythbuntu builds
<laga> yeah
<laga> building from source makes for unpredictable results, especially if you want to mix with packages
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, from the frontend in MCC can you test the connection to the backend?
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, yes i tested and the test worked
<Aval0n> laga: I can rebuild tha packages from synatpic?
<Aval0n> http://inpherno.com:8080/.xsession-errors
<Aval0n> that's my error log
<laga> Aval0n: yes, you just need to find yourself some documentation about rebuilding debian packages and you're golden
<Aval0n> hmm
<Aval0n> i really don't wanna mix with packages
<Aval0n> the only package I want working is that mythtv-ubuntu-frontend
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, oops forgot to tell you, when you change the DB settings in the FE you have to restart the FE application
<Aval0n> hehehe
<Aval0n> i'm upping to hardy now
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, working liek a charm now thanx for the help
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, one more thing, can i compress a little more, my laptop only has a 11mbps wificard
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, yeah...in the frontend in the setup menus you can change the recording profiles (can't remember the exact location of this menu) and set the bitrate lower
<Aval0n> ok guys, maybe you can answer this for me, if you just log in with a normal user, and run mythfrontend from a terminal, how can you get it to NOT display the top and bottom menu bars?
<Ward1983_> ah nice jsut in the menu
<Aval0n> have it true fullscreen
<Ward1983_> foxxbuntu, thanx again, will look for it
<foxxbuntu> Ward1983_, NP
<rhpot1991_laptop> good luck getting that working with 802.11b
<rhpot1991_laptop> you would be better just buying a new card or running a wire
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, thats been your trouble as well hasnt it ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes, but with 802.11g
<Ward1983_> lol it allmost works perfectly standard...
<rhpot1991_laptop> most of my cards will have a studder after you skip a commercial or something
<Ward1983_> and i HAD a atheros based 54g card
<Ward1983_> lost it
<rhpot1991_laptop> and if I tried to play videos in both directions, forget it
<Ward1983_> only one direction needed here
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have a usb wifi adapter than worked great, but ndiswrapper required it to be unhooked when the module was loaded
<rhpot1991_laptop> so that is completely useless on a headless box
<Aval0n> i run a linksys wireless g USB card
<Aval0n> well adpater
<laga> do you need a monitor to "unhook" ndiswrapper?
<Ward1983_> lol buy atheros based zifi stuff
<Aval0n> guess it isn't really a card
<Ward1983_> cant go wrong
<rhpot1991_laptop> I got that one for $3 from woot, no complaining
<Ward1983_> wifi i mean
<rhpot1991_laptop> I ended up using an openwrt router as a wifi client, solved everything, but a heck of an expensive solution
<Aval0n> rhpot1991_laptop: do you know how to get mythfrontend fullscreen if you just run it from terminal?
<Aval0n> so the top and bottom bars don't show
<Aval0n> or is there no way to do that
<rhpot1991_laptop> it should be fullscreen automagically
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless you checked the option not to do so
<rhpot1991_laptop> the top and bottom bars could be from compiz
<Aval0n> Well it goes fullscreen, but you still see the top and bottom ubuntu bars
<Aval0n> I'm talking about being logged in was a normal user
<Aval0n> and not mythbuntu
<Aval0n> just gutsy
 * Ward1983_ goes to steal dads wifi card
<Ward1983_> i hope its supported lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think thats a compiz problem, search the forum
<Aval0n> =/
<Iggle-Piggle> ok i have got my nova t 500 working (according to dmesg | grep dvb) i have set up the capture cards in myth and the input devices
<Iggle-Piggle> but when i hit watch tv nothing happens
<EvilGuru> Iggle-Piggle: I have just got one, was it hard to set up
<EvilGuru> (although I read of problems in 2.6.24, however someone did post a solution0
<Iggle-Piggle> well dmesg says it detected downloaded firmware and is passing mpeg2 transport streams to software demuxer
<Iggle-Piggle> so i must not be setting it up in myth properly
<rhpot1991_laptop> hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> 'lo rhpot1991
<Iggle-Piggle> hmmm xine will not play dvb either
<rhpot1991_laptop> majoridiot: didn't get to actually verify the daisy-chained both record yet, I'll try that after its done recording important stuff tonight
<Ward1983_> how do i add video files to the database so i can play my desktop movies with my laptop trough mythtv?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> in setup there is a video manager
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, i cant seem to find it
<timing> as asked in #mythtv:
<timing> 22:27:40 < timing> why is the "MythTV setup terminal" not closing after i close mythtv-setup?
<EvilGuru> timing: #mythtv-users
<EvilGuru> I think #mytthv is a dev channel
<orangepeelbeef> i just upgraded to 8.04 beta and now in Mythtv frontend the menus all disappear.  If I try to move up or down the menu it reappears shortly but goes away again
<rhpot1991_laptop> orangepeelbeef: see the FAQs
<timing> EvilGuru: uhh yeah i was in mythtv-users
<rhpot1991_laptop> Ward1983_: on your frontend, go setup
<timing> that's where they pointer me here
<rhpot1991_laptop> and its right there
<orangepeelbeef> rhpot1991_laptop: thinking its the themepainter?  i'll try that
<rhpot1991_laptop> orangepeelbeef: sounds like it
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, aha lets see
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, ok i have the mythvideo plugin but i have no clue how to use it
<rhpot1991_laptop> Ward1983_: on your frontend, go into settings, there is a video manager there that will find things in the mythvideo folder (which can be changed in the setup>media>videos or somewhere like that)
<Iggle-Piggle> every step is a hurdle
<Ward1983_> lol
<Iggle-Piggle> i got dvb set up
<Iggle-Piggle> scanned for channels
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, i think i should probably go for a smokebreak first lol
<Iggle-Piggle> but when i got to watch tv the screen goes black and drops back to the menu
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, aaaaaaah you meant just the thing that tells me no files are found?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, get some files into the folder for it
<rhpot1991_laptop> and it will find them
<Ward1983_> setup>media>videos
<Ward1983_> what setup do you mean?
<Ward1983_> i wanna change the folder
<rhpot1991_laptop> the same setup that the video manager is under
<Ward1983_> ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> setup, settings something like that
<Ward1983_> rhpot1991_laptop, but do i need to fill in my directory on the harddisk of the backend?
<Ward1983_> or is that for local files only?
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats local files only, so if they are seomwhere else you need to share them over
<Ward1983_> because i would like to lets say play the videos remotely
<rhpot1991_laptop> with nfs/samba/etc
<Ward1983_> just like i play tv remotely
<Ward1983_> ok i didnt mean local files
<Ward1983_> does anyone else know how i can play files that are on my backend on a frontend?
<Iggle-Piggle> can someone help me with my tuner setup
<rhpot1991_laptop> Ward1983_: I just told you how
<Ward1983> sorry rhpot1991 i had to shutdown earlyer
<Ward1983> i setup 2 sources, the composite input and the tuner
<Ward1983> how can i use the composite input?
<Iggle-Piggle> when i go to watch tv it says that it cannot connect to the master backend server but the ips are the same?
<Iggle-Piggle> how do i make sure the master backend is running?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: is the backend running?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: ps -ef | grep myth   will show the processes named myth that are running
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log  contains the backend log
<Iggle-Piggle> it would appear that it is running
<Iggle-Piggle> checking logs
<Iggle-Piggle> not sure what i am looking for here
<Iggle-Piggle> i did a google and it said something about deleting some txt files
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: what do you mean?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: nothing unusual at the end of the log?
<Iggle-Piggle> scheduled 0 items
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: that's ok
<Iggle-Piggle> Next:
<Iggle-Piggle> Also check and make sure you don't have a ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt. Make sure you don't have a /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt too. If you have either, get rid of it.
<Iggle-Piggle> i have never watched tv on it before
<Iggle-Piggle> i just got the dvb card working
<Iggle-Piggle> scanned channels
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: do you have a ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt  ?
<Iggle-Piggle> could not find that path
<Iggle-Piggle> is that the full path?
<frank23> ~ stands for /home/yourusername
<Ward1983> does anyone know how i can use my composite input? i set it up in mythtv but i dont know how to use it instead of the tuner to watch
<Iggle-Piggle> i have a mysql.txt in etc/mythtv
<frank23> Ward1983: in the backend setup you have to use that input instead of tuner
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: that's ok that one should be there
<Iggle-Piggle> nothing in home/mythtv (mythtv is my user)
<Ward1983> frank23, is there no way to use both?
<Ward1983> frank23, and switch between them
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: make sure the DBPassword  is the same in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt as in the frontend setup
<Iggle-Piggle> cool
<Iggle-Piggle> i changed the passy to something easy and it work
<Iggle-Piggle> only prob is i got both tuners playing at the same time lol
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: the frontend can watch livetv now?
<Iggle-Piggle> yes
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: and you can see the program guide?
<Iggle-Piggle> it went straight to channel one
<Iggle-Piggle> do you know what the keyboard shortcut is for guide? (not got as far as setting up my remote properly)
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: in the menu go to schedule recording->program guide
<Iggle-Piggle> yes
<Iggle-Piggle> :-)
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: good ;-)
<Iggle-Piggle> why in live tv do i get both tuners play one on top of the other?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: what do you mean? picture in picture?
<Iggle-Piggle> or picture over picture
<Iggle-Piggle> yes
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: press m for on screen menu and disable picture in picture
<Iggle-Piggle> arrrgh
<Iggle-Piggle> now i have picture over picture and picture in picture
<Iggle-Piggle> !!
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I don't understand the picture over picture part
<Iggle-Piggle> the screen is split
<Iggle-Piggle> horizontally
<Iggle-Piggle> and i see the same channel twice
<Iggle-Piggle> stretched
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I have no idea what would cause that
<Iggle-Piggle> when i rewind or fastforward it goes normal
<Iggle-Piggle> hmm
<Iggle-Piggle> i bet its my gcard
<Iggle-Piggle> it is bugging me now
<Ward1983> frank23, is there no way to use both?
<Ward1983> frank23, and switch between them
<Ward1983> composite and tuner
<frank23> Ward1983: setup two video sources and associate one to tuner and one to composite I guess. But I only use tuner so I don't have any experience with that
<Ward1983> frank23, ok thanx, you mean setup an extra v4l device?
<frank23> Ward1983: um... no, only one device.
<Ward1983> ah ok i think i know what you mean
<Ward1983> let me test if that works
<Ward1983> thanx in advance
<Iggle-Piggle> in restricted drivers manager I now have v4lz-int-device but it is disabled?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I don't know what that driver is.... I use hauppauge pvr-150
<Iggle-Piggle> well i disabled my gcard driver and i am gonna check tv again
<Iggle-Piggle> as i suspected
<Iggle-Piggle> i disabled my gcard and it works under the vesa driver fine
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: hmmm... not sure what preformance is for video using vesa
<Iggle-Piggle> when i say fine
<Iggle-Piggle> i mean it works
<Iggle-Piggle> its not the best quality
<Iggle-Piggle> but there is only 1 screen lol
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: at least there is that!
<Iggle-Piggle> I am going to get a geforce 8500gt soon that should sort a few probs i hope
<Iggle-Piggle> oooh
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: yeah nvidia is the way to go. especially for tv-out
<Iggle-Piggle> i get line after line of "unknown remote controller" when i restart?
<Iggle-Piggle> i am using the on board at the mo
<Iggle-Piggle> but its ATI
<Iggle-Piggle> uh oh
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: not sure if 8500gt is supported by the default nvidia driver in gutsy. hardy should definitely be fine though
<Iggle-Piggle> the only reason i say is cos the 8400 and the 8500 are the cheapest nvidia boards that are HDCP compliant
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I doubt that matters for mythtv...
<Iggle-Piggle> it does when it supports blu-ray
<Iggle-Piggle> in the near future one hopes
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: well in windows maybe.
<Ward1983> frank23, i now have 2 video sources but still only the tuner will work, do you have any idea where i can change it to the other video source?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: there still isn't dvd support in linux
<Iggle-Piggle> yes there
<Iggle-Piggle> is
<Iggle-Piggle> i use it all the time
<frank23> Ward1983: try 'y' in frontend
<Ward1983> its a plugin if im not mistaken, dvd functionality
<Ward1983> its in mythbuntu-control-centre
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: there is libdvdcss
<Aval0n> my update-manager -d has been stuck on removing mythweb cleanup process for over and hour
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I meant official licensed support.
<Aval0n> I'm scared to cancel out of it
<Iggle-Piggle> I see
<Iggle-Piggle> I doubt there will ever be
<Aval0n> can someone recommend a plan of action for me? :)
<Iggle-Piggle> i dont care about official licensed support ;-)
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: yes my point exactly. I doubt hdcp complicance will ever affect anything in mythtv
<Iggle-Piggle> but if i ever decide to go windows i know my machine is capable
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: yeah.
<Iggle-Piggle> my tv is HDCP
<Ward1983> frank23, will try thanx
<Ward1983> frank23, y does nothing
<Iggle-Piggle> ok
<Iggle-Piggle> i am in recovery mode lol
<Iggle-Piggle> how do i roll back to an old xorg.conf?
<Ward1983> Iggle-Piggle, next time create a backup before you mess with it, thats how i allways did it
<frank23> Ward1983: I don't really know anything else. In my case, I have two tuners and y switches from one to the other. but they both have access to the same channels. which is not your case I guess
<Ward1983> if oyure lucky there are recent backups there anyway
<Iggle-Piggle> i know there is a few in the x11 folder
<Iggle-Piggle> but i cannot seem to get to it
<Ward1983> frank23, indeed the composite is no tuner, it has only access to what goes in
<c3rb3rus5> so if i currently have mythbuntu 7.10 installed and updated to the latest version of mythtv via synaptic, can I backup my db, install mythbuntu 8.04 and expect a restore of the DB to work?
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: you should backup it before modifying it. but there may other backups of /etc/X11
<frank23> Ward1983: I don't really know how to set that up...
<Ward1983> the problem is the reception is not good neough on most channels, so i placed my old vcr in between, now i use that tuner and want to use my composite input, in case i want to watch any of the channels i dont receive good
<Ward1983> since the vcr receives anything
<Ward1983> frank23, no prob thanx for the help
<Iggle-Piggle> My ati card is so unstable
<Iggle-Piggle> grrrr
<Ward1983> no thats just you messing with xorg.conf without backupping :p
<frank23> c3rb3rus5: it should work. backend in 8.04 will update the db to the new format. I don't know how to do the restore itself though
<Iggle-Piggle> i am always getting screen glitches
<Ward1983> Iggle-Piggle, only while watching tv?
<Iggle-Piggle> usually while watching movies
<Ward1983> ah ok
<Iggle-Piggle> i get what looks like dead pixels
<Ward1983> i have that here becaue the reception is not so good
<Ward1983> cable is split up to a few tvs and the signal is not amplified...
<Ward1983> vcrs and tvs handle it fine but capture card tuners apperantly not
<Iggle-Piggle> my dvb is ace
<Iggle-Piggle> i got 93 channels on last scan
<Ward1983> lol nice
<Iggle-Piggle> signal strength is 87%
<Ward1983> i dont have a digital one, might get one for the laptop
<Iggle-Piggle> you need a good ariel
<Iggle-Piggle> the only reason mine is so good is the house is only a year old and has all the boosters and crap in the loft
<Ward1983> lol i want a gigantic wifi antenna so i can get to my friend a few km from here
<Ward1983> they have sattelite tv
<Ward1983> lol
<Iggle-Piggle> have you seen joost?
<Ward1983> dunno what joost is
<Iggle-Piggle> ip tv
<Ward1983> i normally dont watch tv much
<Iggle-Piggle> google it
<Iggle-Piggle> its free
<Ward1983> but not for linux :p
<Iggle-Piggle> not yet
<Ward1983> might be able to use that mac version somehow though
<Iggle-Piggle> does the bbc iplayer work in linux yet?
<Ward1983> dunno, is that one for everyone?
<Ward1983> or just UK?
<Ward1983> i know bbc even linences their stuff for UK residents only :@
<Iggle-Piggle> everyone id imagine
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: well the flash player should work. it's only uk
<Ward1983> thats zhy i hate BBC i cant sample from their stuff
<Iggle-Piggle> it is web based
<Iggle-Piggle> arrrgh
<Iggle-Piggle> my graphics are broke!
<frank23> I just remembered people can access high quality shows if they spoof some iphone player
<frank23> for bbc shows
<directhex> the bbc iplayer is download-only for windows & iphone, flash-streaming for anything with flash9
<Ward1983> Iggle-Piggle, just to make sure: check temperature of your GPU and check if the fan is moving, did you overclock your GPU?
<frank23> don't know the details mroe than that
<Ward1983> frank23, thats funny haha
<frank23> directhex
<Ward1983> but i personally think its idiotic to only let UK residents use it
<frank23> directhex yes but the windows downloads are drmed and the iphone downloads are not
<Iggle-Piggle> well
<Iggle-Piggle> we do pay the license fee
<Ward1983> frank23, really? :s
<directhex> frank23, true
<Ward1983> frank23, so if i buy (read: emulate) an iphone i do not have to be a UK resident?
<frank23> Ward1983: you still have to have a uk IP
<directhex> Ward1983, you'd be stealing from me personally if you did
<Ward1983> directhex, hows that?
<directhex> Ward1983, which may compel me to kill you and eat your brains
<directhex> Ward1983, i'm a license fee payer. my payment would be funding the shows you steal
<Ward1983> frank23, ah i thought the iphone stuff was global and the windows stuff not
<Iggle-Piggle> me too
<Iggle-Piggle> i pay my license fee
<Ward1983> directhex, so only UK residents can "steal" the money you payed?
<frank23> Ward1983: I don't think so.
<Iggle-Piggle> lol
<Ward1983> im not talking about stealing TV loooooooooooool
<Ward1983> i mean the old stuff BBC has online
<Ward1983> some sort of archive
<directhex> Ward1983, license fee payers have access to bbc services, which include the iplayer
<Ward1983> its all creative commons
<Ward1983> but for UK residents only
<directhex> which creative commons archive is that, pray tell?
<Ward1983> directhex, im not sure since im not allowed to use it as one of those stupid foreigners
<Ward1983> i foudn it once, went to their site, and you had to be a UK resident
<directhex> "The BBC?s trial phase of the Creative Archive licence has now drawn to a close."
<Ward1983> so to be very clear: i did not mean licensed, payed digital TV or whatever
<Iggle-Piggle> just post in a hackers forum that only uk residents can use the iplayer and it is impossible to break. itll be sorted in a few hours
<directhex> you just mean breaking a different license
<Ward1983> directhex, i dunno if that was it but it sounds like it
<directhex> christ, what is it with fucking kids these days
<Ward1983> directhex, NO I DO NOT MEAN THAT
<directhex> Ward1983, you mean http://creativearchive.bbc.co.uk/archives/2005/03/the_rules_in_br_1.html
<Ward1983> directhex, i thought he meant it was another license for iphone users
<Ward1983> FFS
<directhex> note license clause 5
<Ward1983> directhex, yep i thought 5 was not for iphone users
<Ward1983> thats what i ASKED him
<Ward1983> and you just say i steal and whatnot
<Ward1983> you think you can just say whatever you want and call people thief etc???
<directhex> yes, i do
<Ward1983> fucking read what i type before you start doing that stuff
<Daviey> chaps..
<Aval0n> my update-manager -d has been stuck are removing mythweb for over an hour
<frank23> language....
<Aval0n> my update-manager -d has been stuck are removing mythweb for over an hour?
<Aval0n> errr
<Aval0n> what do I do?
<Aval0n> stupid up button
<directhex> the creative archive has *nothing* to do with the iplayer, and still gives you no rights outside the clearly indicated license
<Ward1983> directhex, thats my fucking pointm we were talking about something else....
<directhex> you're already talking about spoofing as a device to bypass license restrictions. don't act like an oh-so-offended innocent
<directhex> cunt
 * Ward1983 starts screaming and shouting
<frank23> Aval0n: you're just updating right? not upgrading to hardy?
<Daviey> directhex is the caped crusader of the BBC licence enforcement don't ya know! :)
<Aval0n> frank I AM upgrading to hardy
<frank23> Aval0n: oh.
<directhex> Daviey, and a licensed whaaaambulance driver
<Daviey> directhex & Ward1983: seriously chaps, watch your language
<Ward1983> directhex, i was asking if the license was different for iphone users, stop accusing me
<Ward1983> because i tohught it was about the creative commons thing
<Ward1983> and i would happily amulate an iphone if that license was different
<Ward1983> for creative commons stuff
<Ward1983> not commercial
<Ward1983> if its not clear now i shall have to write you a book i think
<Iggle-Piggle> i opened up a whole can of worms with the iplayer thingy didnt i :-s
 * Daviey emulates an iphone to get content..
<Iggle-Piggle> anyways
<Iggle-Piggle> take a look at joost
<Ward1983> i did it looks promising
<Ward1983> thanx for talking about it i didnt knew it
<Iggle-Piggle> what does myth do that vista mce cant? i have never used vista mce
<directhex> Iggle-Piggle, multirec & timeshift!
<directhex> timestretch, even
<Iggle-Piggle> does mce not do timeshift?
<frank23> Aval0n: Um.. I'd say kill it. and try to complete the upgrade manually. but I don't really have the time to help you through this if things don't work out.
<directhex> Iggle-Piggle, timestretch. myth can take a hour long show, and compress it to play faster without making everyone sound like chipmunks
<Iggle-Piggle> why do i need to do that
<directhex> how many hours do you have in the day?
<Iggle-Piggle> 24
<Ward1983> wow record? isnt that a license infraction in most cases? wow
<directhex> how'd you like more, gratis?
<Ward1983> (sorry i could let it lol)
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: well you can watch things at 1.2x the normal speed if you want
<directhex> Ward1983, no. it's specifically permitted in the copyright, designs & patents act, for the purposes of timeshifting
<Daviey> Isn't this conversation boring yet?
<Iggle-Piggle> that is not a feature i would miss to be fair i like watching things at normal speed
<directhex> and in yankland i think there was some landmark court case. something like sonny bono versus sony
<Ward1983> but you talkied about recording a one hour show
<Iggle-Piggle> does vista mce rewind and fastfoward and do scheduled recordings
<Ward1983> and i just said it to joke around
<frank23> Iggle-Piggle: I rarely use it but for news and things like that I could see the use.
<directhex> give http://www.legislation.gov.uk/acts/acts1988/Ukpga_19880048_en_1.htm a read
<Ward1983> nah i dont live there :)
<directhex> Iggle-Piggle, yes. myth is also more extensible - you can add multiple machines with tv tuners into a mythtv network, whereas vista is single-machine (with the concept of an 'extender' for playing back recordings on specified devices)
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the question?
<tgm4883_laptop> something about recording in the US?
<directhex> the copyright designs & patents act was in reply to Ward1983
<Daviey> BORING
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
 * directhex patents & copyrights Daviey 
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-01
 * tgm4883_laptop Trademarks Daviey
 * tgm4883_laptop sets up Daviey LLC
<directhex> can you set up Daviey LLC? surely it'd need to be Daviey PLC or Daviey Ltd.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, good point
 * tgm4883_laptop sets up Daviey Ltd
<directhex> we could be enormously generous and set up Daviey CIC
<directhex> for the good of mankind
<Daviey> ooo, auto rejoin
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I win
<c3rb3rus5> so lets say i want to run mytharchive to create a native archive to a directory.  who has to have permissions to the directory in question?
<Daviey> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I win
<majoridiot> ping c3rb3rus5
<directhex> c3rb3rus5, at a guess, the user running the frontend.
<frank23> c3rb3rus5: directhex beat me to it
<tgm4883_laptop> c3rb3rus5, (nice name BTW), most likely, mythtv
<c3rb3rus5> ok, thanks
<c3rb3rus5> pong?
<tgm4883_laptop> but again, like above it depends on who is running the frontend
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5, can you do some firewire primer testing?
<c3rb3rus5> alright, i'll have to check
<c3rb3rus5> yea, i am gonna reinstall so i can run that script
<c3rb3rus5> still wont run
 * majoridiot isn't sure if it is too restrictive for SA boxes
<c3rb3rus5> the purpose of the native archive is so that i can reimport everything after i reinstall
 * frank23 has /var/lib/mythtv on a separate partition
<c3rb3rus5> yea, i have /var/lib as a seperate partition... buuut i think that the last time i tried to reinstall over what i had, it made me format that one
<c3rb3rus5> which is no goo
<c3rb3rus5> good also
<c3rb3rus5> so i am anticipating and backing up all my recordings
<c3rb3rus5> tryingto be semi smart these days
<frank23> c3rb3rus5: yeah... I'd like to trust ubuntu version upgrades but I don't
<c3rb3rus5> thanks guys, that worked and the files are copying now... think that there is like 90 gigs of stuff though.. might take a while
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5, no firewire testing then?
<c3rb3rus5> majoridiot: same problem as before: the script cannot be found
<c3rb3rus5> for whatever reason
<c3rb3rus5> i'll give it a shot again, maybe it was not found only on saturdays or something... hold on
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5... hold on
<majoridiot> there's a new version.
<c3rb3rus5> ahh
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<c3rb3rus5> link me
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5, are you i386?
<c3rb3rus5> amd64
<majoridiot> figures.
<c3rb3rus5> no dice?
<majoridiot> need rhpot to compile a binary.
<majoridiot> unless you want to?
<c3rb3rus5> how long does it take to compile?
<majoridiot> about 10 seconds.
<majoridiot> topas
<majoridiot> tops
<c3rb3rus5> yea, ican compile then, just give me the command to run
<majoridiot> sec... lemme post the source to pastebin for you.
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5,  can you pm here? is you nick regisitered?
<c3rb3rus5> nick has to be registered to PM?
<c3rb3rus5> then no
<c3rb3rus5> whats the command?  /nickserv register or something?
<rhpot1991> just use pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5, it's ok... rhpot1991 is compiling an amd binary.  it'll be posted in a coupla minutes :)
<c3rb3rus5> ok
<majoridiot> he snuck in on us... ;)
<c3rb3rus5> haha its ok
<majoridiot> easier on you.
<c3rb3rus5> i havn't compiled anything since college really, its problably better off
<majoridiot> nah... it's a really simple compile.
<majoridiot> i'm sure you would have handled it.
<c3rb3rus5> be back in like 10 mins
<majoridiot> k
<majoridiot> c3rb3rus5: primer binary http://www.baablogic.net/mythbuntu/mythprime  -- you need to make it executable.  either right-click and set in the permissions tab or chmod +x it
<rhpot1991> does anyone record the same shows in both HD and SD?
<c3rb3rus5> majoridiot: could it be that i was trying to execute a 32 bit binary the last time and that is why it didnt run?
<majoridiot> no
<majoridiot> it was permissions, i'm sure.
<c3rb3rus5> i'm pretty certain they were set right, but in anyu case, this one runs
<c3rb3rus5> i'll pastebin the output shortly
<c3rb3rus5> majoridiot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306/
<majoridiot> freakin perfect.  TYVM, c3rb3rus5!
<c3rb3rus5> although a subsequent run redirecting output to a log file seems to hang... (i'm not reallys sure if you are suppoed to run back to back)
<majoridiot> shouldn't hurt anything.
 * majoridiot has been doing it for days
<c3rb3rus5> yea, subsequent ru nfailed p2p... wierd
<c3rb3rus5> i guess the good news here is that i dont have to reinstall persay...
<majoridiot> hm.  still failing?
<c3rb3rus5> lemme check it again
<rhpot1991> mine runs quicker on the 2nd run
<c3rb3rus5> no it worked now
<rhpot1991> moto though
<c3rb3rus5> i did a soft reset of the stb, seemed to clear things up
<c3rb3rus5> so does anyone here have a kworld atsc110?  the audio on mine for analog tv in sounds like alvine and the chipmunks... i kinds stopped using it because of this
<majoridiot> check the mythbuntu wikis
 * majoridiot thinks there might be info there
<majoridiot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<c3rb3rus5> i'm not sure that analog will be much use since i record via firewire... it just seems like a waste of a perfectly good card though
<c3rb3rus5> maybe its a good start to another backend...
<destructar> hi all... having issues with playing dvds after re-installing mybuntu from synaptic. If I enable v4l-int-device drivers under restricted drivers and restart, DVDs play but mythtv videos will not
<destructar> instead I get what looks like an encrypted cable channel
<destructar> if I disable, mythtv works fine, but DVDs do the same thing described above
<destructar> any ideas on this?
<majoridiot> is mythvideo installed and mythdvd not installed?
<majoridiot> mthdvd has been deprecated in the new packages... you only want mythvideo installed.
<destructar> correct, however I'm only trying to play dvd via VLC
<majoridiot> ah
<destructar> i'm not even running mythvideo right now actually
<destructar> no mythtv plugins... so yea... play DVD via VLC
<majoridiot> i get a similar thing if i try to watch videos with mythtv playing on screen 3... can't play videos right again until i restart x.  it started some time ago after an update.
<destructar> *note it's v4l2-int-device (spelled wrong above)
<destructar> i'm not even clear on what v4l2 is
<destructar> what is the default player for mythtv? mplayer?
<destructar> note: with v4l2 enabled I can also use vlc to watch the videos.... just not mythtv .... wtf?
<destructar> (by videos i mean recordings)
<destructar> mplayer also able to open videos
<destructar> as is totem... so basically mythtv doesn't like v4l2 enabled but everything else performs properly with it
<destructar> ran mythfrontend via Terminal and didn't see any errors
<destructar> not true: XvMCTex: Init failed
<Ava-> is the prefix for gutsy and hardy still /usr?
<destructar> ok so now I've disabled v4l2-int-device, restarted, all video works in VLC etc. but playback still fails in mythtv
<destructar> note: also reinstalled vlc
<destructar> prior setup: v4l2-int-device disabled would allow mythtv to play video... not sure why the change
<destructar> still getting error: "VideoOutputXv: XvMCTex: Init failed"
<Ava-> is the prefix for gutsy and hardy still /usr?
<tgm4883_laptop> Ava-, what?
<Ava-> like when I compiled in feisty all the time I always had to ./configure --prefix=/usr
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<Ava-> since feisty stored it's stuff in /usr and not /usr/local
<Ava-> just wondered if that's changed with gutsy and hardy
<destructar> it also seems that I have Xv picture controls disabled... so i don't know why mythtv is complaining about Xv
<yotux> how do I add a usb-uirt to mythbuntu
<Stemming78> Hey guys; having a problem w/ my Backend -  it is not saving the IP address.
<tgm4883_laptop> Corey, what do you mean it's not saving the IP address?
<Stemming78> Would like to know which file "setup/general" writes to so I can manually configure.
<tgm4883_laptop> Corey, do you mean the IP address for the backend is changing?  Or that in mythtv it is changing
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: I enter the IP address and save - then go back in and it says "local host"
<tgm4883_laptop> what address are you putting in?
<Stemming78> Then Backend address
<tgm4883_laptop> what is the backend address?
<Stemming78> 192.168.1.101
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> any errors in the logs?
<rhpot1991> sounds like it can't find the backend to save it
<Stemming78> 2008-03-31 19:09:44.752 Connecting to backend server: 192.168.1.101:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<Stemming78> 2008-03-31 19:09:44.753 Connection timed out.  You probably should modify the Master Server settings in the setup program and set the proper IP address.
<rhpot1991> make sure you master backend has that IP and not 127.0.0.1 in mythtv-setup
<destructar> ok so it seems that my issue may not be the error message... to sum up: playback in mythtv is green / pink "noisy" screen with audio
<Stemming78> Yah, minor glitch
<tgm4883_laptop> where are you putting that ip address in, the frontend or the backend?
<rhpot1991> as well as the mysql service in MCC
<rhpot1991> I took it as the frontend
<rhpot1991> which I recall is remote
<destructar> small video in bottom right of screen is playing just fine
<Stemming78> alright - one sec
<destructar> all video in vlc etc. is playing fine... myhfrontend seems to be screwed up out of no where
<Stemming78> Frontend Setup;  192.168.1.101set for both fields:  (Local Backend (mythfrontend) and Master Backend
<Stemming78> how do I get to mysql to check the settings; commands
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: you need to do that on the backend in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> before the frontend (which is remote, right?) can see it
<Stemming78> No, this is my main box that is having the issue (Frontend/Backend setup).
<Stemming78> I am sure the Remote is also down ATM.
<Stemming78> Frontend setup is correct....  Backend Setup (in Setup/General) will not set...   Enter the address and save...  Go back in and it says ; local hose.
<Stemming78> *host
<destructar> what program does mythtv use for video playback?
<Stemming78> I am having issues there as well; default - mplayer
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: verify you set that IP in mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> if they don't match it wont like that
<rhpot1991> the mysql stuff shouldn't matter at this point, that might come up for the other frontend though
<Stemming78> I verified the IP address is correct in setup; accessed from MCC - 2 fields have 192.168.1.101 at option 1 (main screen)
<Stemming78> Its just weird I cannot set an address at Setup/General - always reverts back to "local host"...  Somethings not taking.
<destructar> this is so lame... if mplayer is able to open videos and play them, mythtv should be able to as well...
<Stemming78> Here is another line from the log file:  SIP listening on IP Address 192.168.1.101:5060 NAT address 192.168.1.101
<Stemming78> SIP: Cannot register; proxy, username or password not set
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: how do you know my name?
<tgm4883_laptop> Stemming78, sorry I hacked your machine and was reading your email
<tgm4883_laptop> force of habit
<Stemming78> no shit?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> when you sign on
<tgm4883_laptop> it says
<tgm4883_laptop> * Stemming78 (n=Corey@209.159.215.9) has joined #ubuntu-mythtv
<Stemming78> is that supposed to do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> you can get a default hostname to hide your ip if you like
<rhpot1991> heh, don't worry he tried to hack my server earlier as well
<rhpot1991> I wonder what mine says...
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, want to find out?
<Stemming78> tgm4883_laptop: well, It wouldnt surprise me as my cpus were running real high earlier - corrected after reboot.
<tgm4883_laptop> oh rhpot1991 my way was soooo much better
<tgm4883_laptop> it consisted of /cs k rhpot1991
<yotux> can somemone help me confiure lirc
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: where does it pull that from?
<rhpot1991> my client doesn't have a jbaab anywhere in my login
<Stemming78> ok, no more fooling arround.  Ive got a downed server...  This is priority as my PORN is not going to record
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, what irc client do you use?
<rhpot1991> pidgin normally
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: right now my taxes are my priority :)
<Stemming78> true, but this is Monday night PORN.  Like football, but better.
<orangepeelbeef> I'm having a problem where the menu disappears when i start up the frontend
<rhpot1991> orangepeelbeef: see the FAQs
<Stemming78> ;-) really, I am kidding....  but it is pissing me off.
<dthacker> where do I set the expire rate for recordings?
<orangepeelbeef> i tried the thing with the FAQ rhpot
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: careful with the language, ubuntu rooms have a family rating
 * rhpot1991 goes away for a few minutes
<orangepeelbeef> it works if i force it to opengl on the commandline, but it won't work otherwise
<Stemming78> dthacker: can answer that - one sec
<dthacker> ok, I've been churning through menus for 15 minutes
<orangepeelbeef> I go in and set the appearance to opengl and it has no effect, only when i force it with -O does it work properly
<dthacker> and I have a small hard drive
<dthacker> .oO(for now, muwahahahahahaha)
<Stemming78> dthacker:  Manage Recordings - Storage Options....  Allows you to set auto expire or not.  Also has the feature to "keep X ammount" of a certain recording.
<dthacker> aha!, I don't have that option on my front end.  I'll have to zip down to the basement and try the backend machine
<Stemming78> rhpot1991:  will use "skin" from now on.
<dthacker> bbiab
<majoridiot> not tv settings--> general?
<Stemming78> Sorry to everyone in the forum for my blatant remarks.
<Stemming78> That too; second screen... Mine is not enabled...
<Stemming78> Like the "max" limit...
<orangepeelbeef> i think it was the pi**ing off :P
<Stemming78> dthacker: Check Tv Settings; general....  2cond screen - Auto Expire instead of Delete Recording...
<Stemming78> Enable and set
<Stemming78> majoridiot: you going to get my backend up and running
<orangepeelbeef> this is pretty irritating... why if i force the -O ThemePainter=OpenGL from the commandline it works, but even setting the painter to opengl in the appearances section doesn't make it work
<Stemming78> It took a nose dive.
<Stemming78> By that I mean the IP address is not setting so NO Masterbackend.
<orangepeelbeef> 2008-03-31 18:48:59.086 Using NV NPOT texture extension
<orangepeelbeef> wonder if that is my problem
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: was more for the curse word, just its a rule in ubuntu channels, so its good to tell people to just watch themselves before anything becomes a problem
<rhpot1991> if someone were to complain to the right people one could get themselves banned and so on, and no one wants that
<Stemming78> I would have to side with you on that...  Although, I think one can say in on the radio/TV.  Thanks for the headsup
<chuk> all I can say is, diskless client is the greatest thing in the world
<Stemming78> dthacker:  I shortcutted the menus; Frontend and Backend should have the same menus...
<Stemming78> Here is what you need to do;  First Manage Recordings --> Set Priorities --> select the recording you wish to change --> Storage Options --> Allow "auto-expire"...  Can also "episode limit" - that is the option I use; especially when recording the news.   Next goto Setup/Utilities -->  Setup --> General / Screen 2 --> set it as you need...  that should free up space...
<dthacker> I think they all have auto-expire by default, because that's always been enabled.
<Stemming78> dthacker: Setup/TV Settings/General --> second screen
<Stemming78> That prob is not set
<dthacker> auto expire default is checked
<dthacker> lowest priority first
<Stemming78> K, then you can set the timeframe....
<Stemming78> I personally prefer to have a set ammount of recordings that can be on my box = Episode limit from Storage Options...
<Stemming78> You find that
<dthacker> I'm picking and choosing episodes because the disk is so small,  this is a trial install.
<Stemming78> TV Settings / General --> Auto Expire instead of delete recording is checked?
<Stemming78> That will be WHERE you can set the ammount of days recording will be held...
<Stemming78> Hope that helps..
<dthacker> screen name is General(Auto Expire).  Expire Method is "Lowest Priority First"
<dthacker> yah, that should do it.
<Stemming78> dthacker: check "Auto Expire instead of delete recording is checked?" at bottom of screen.  That is where you set the "days"
<dthacker> I don't seem to have that option
<sabhain> best way to install mythtv in 8.04?
<Stemming78> TV Settings, General, 2cond screen / last option... . What does it say?
<dthacker> Extra Disk Space in Megabytes
<Stemming78> Below that?
<Stemming78> Just sniped a PVR500 w/ remote (MCE bundle) for $76 ---> WoW
<dthacker> Stemming78: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5451/myth1af1.png
<dthacker> Lucky dog!
<Stemming78> which version?
<Stemming78> are do you have installed?
<dthacker> mythtv-frontend  0.20-2.  It might be just beacause it's the front end.
<Stemming78> Which install CD image did you use; Mythbuntu?
<sabhain> installing mythtv on new 8.04 system .. cannot login to database?
<QCJN> hi,
<QCJN> do you know if gbpvr got a chat room
<QCJN> or could you help me anyway
<Cackette> http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/31/youtube-rickrolls-users/
<Kevin`> I have a problem. at 720x480 (480p tv), the entire mythtv setup screen is not visible
<Kevin`> the buttons on the bottom get cut off
<keescook> Kevin`: that sounds like a wrongly set DPI in X
<Kevin`> keescook ok, where is that set?
<keescook> normally it's detected, but sometimes you have to force it.  (at least that fixed similar issues for me: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2005/10/16/mythtv-dpi/ )
<Kevin`> so i'd want to decrease that?
<keescook> dunno what yours is set to, but getting mine to "100" worked.  (it was 75 and doing crazy things)
<Kevin`> ok
<keescook> anyway, just another area to fiddle with :)
<Kevin`> where is that in the xorg config, I don't have a displaysize line
<keescook> I think it goes in the Screen stanza
<keescook> sorry, "Device"
<keescook>     Option      "DPI" "100x100"
<Kevin`> it doesn't look any different, but i'll try the setup
<keescook> yeah, if that doesn't work, try a different theme.  good luck!  I gotta split...
<Kevin`> http://kwzs.be/~kevin/mythtvsmall.png - here's what happens
<superm1> Kevin`, are you on the final 0.21?
<superm1> there was a bug in the earlier builds related to that..
<Kevin`> superm1 I downloaded the 7.10 cd, then updated everything from apt
<Kevin`> what am I at
<superm1> Kevin`, well if you used gutsy-backports (which is what it sounds like), that's the final 0.21
<superm1> are all apps cut off the bottom, or just mythtv-setup?
<Kevin`> yeah backports is in the list
<Kevin`> no, other apps aren't, unless they go off the screen
<Kevin`> which a lot of the desktop apps do, but you can move them
<superm1> Kevin`, okay then i'd recommend just fly through mythtv-setup (hit enter on all pages)
<superm1> and open mythfrontend
<superm1> you can customize your display size to work around this at least
<Kevin`> where in mythfrontend is that
<superm1> i'm not sure why it would be happening (haven't seen in hardy at all)
<superm1> settings->appearance
<clarkey>  hey im having a bit of trouble with mythfilldatabaseit seems to freeze at 2008-04-01 16:00:20.390 Grabber prefers method: allatonce
<clarkey>  2008-04-01 16:00:20.393 New DB connection, total: 3
<clarkey>  2008-04-01 16:00:20.395 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost
<clarkey>   and the only way to get it moving is to press CTRL+C which after that prints the error 2008-04-01 16:00:32.767 Error in 1:1: unexpected end of file  any ideas?
<clarkey>  oh I think I have solved the mystery i think there has been a change between 0.20 and 0.21 so that now mythfilldatabase does not print the output of the grabber? now that i added '-v all' to the end I can now see that out put and see that infact the 'freeze' was infact the grabber working silently been so used to seeing all the output in 0.20 i thought something was wrong just shows how impatient I am
<juzzy_> Hi guys, I have just updated Mythbuntu by changing my sources.list to hardy from gutsy, I rebooted as it requested, now it sits at the loading screen (one with the puprle progress bar) for a minute or two then drops back to command prompt
<juzzy_> The prompt says Busybox v1.1.3
<juzzy_> then (initramfs) _
<directhex|work> looks like your system is unable to find your root partition, at a guess
<directhex|work> what disk controller do you use?
 * juzzy_ shrugs
<juzzy_> onboard sata2 controller
<juzzy_> found the part it stops on "Begin: Waiting for root file system..."
<juzzy_> :(
<foka_> in #ubuntu-mobile
<foka_> Sorry.  :-)
<EvilGuru> I am trying to get the remote which came with my PVR-150 set up. I think I have configured it all correctly
<EvilGuru> but nothing happens when I press the buttons on it, is there an easy way to debug it?
<EvilGuru> When I try to run irw it returns instantly
<EvilGuru> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/dev/lircd"}, 110) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<EvilGuru> I have the error from lirc if anyone is interested
<versus> hi i get an error message with mythbuntu 8.04 that says cannot connect with master backend -- is it started? is its IP adress right?
<versus> sry I just translated it from german into english so it might not be identical
<EvilGuru> right it seems as if there is not lirc device in /dev
<versus> is there some kind of pastebin I can use?
<directhex|work> versus, in /topic when you joined
<EvilGuru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4630159 is my problem
<versus> oh thx
<EvilGuru> Anyone have any ideas?
<hackmeister> hello
<hackmeister> so is Mythweather busted again in the new version?
<tgm4883> sure, why not
<hackmeister> in Myth 0.21
<hackmeister> seems to be a regular occurance
<tgm4883> of course you could help people a little more by saying whats not working
<hackmeister> first screen, no information
<hackmeister> other screens are ok
<hackmeister> I think I like the old version of Mythweather better
<hackmeister> I'm looking forward to the new HD capture device from Hauppauge
<hackmeister> http://brentevans.blogspot.com/2008/03/hauppauge-hd-pvr-component-video.html
<versus> hi I mythbuntu works now but Im looking for a good howto about mythweather the only german cities I found were Berlin and Munich how can I add other sources or add a different city?
<hackmeister> anybody test out the new beta yet?
<hackmeister> no?
<versus> yes i do
<versus> too late
<versus> no ideas?
<a1fa_> whats the name of that home automatization based of ubuntu
<frank_> a1fa_: linuxmce?
<a1fa_> thats it
<a1fa_> thanks
<frank_> a1fa_: np
<darthanubis> does not appear myth is finding my newly added mp3 folders after the scan
<darthanubis> the scan should scan recursively in the set music storage folder no?
<darthanubis> is there a level at which it does not?
<darthanubis> well it says the 100 files are already in the database
<versus> Hi does someone know an howto to change your weather sources for mythweather?
<versus> Hi does someone know an howto to change your weather sources for mythweather?
<keescook> versus: afair, it's in the config options from the main menu in myth frontend
<piglit> hello when i try to start "watch video" nothing happens there isnt anny error msg so i can google on, can annyone please point me in the right directtion ? i can watch video's but then i have to exit mythtv and i dont want that
<foxxbuntu> piglit, you make sure the videos storage directory is accessable by mythtv? is it setup correctly in the frontend?
<versus> keescook do you remember the direct path?
<rhpot1991_laptop> piglit: you can try switching from the internal player if its crashing, see wiki.mythtv.org
<keescook> versus: sorry, don't remember :(
<versus> keescook Id like to tell mythweather to look for weather inforamtions at www.wetter.de instead of www.weather.com do the sources change that?
<keescook> versus: oh!  that part I don't know.  I thought you wanted to move the location it was looking up.
<piglit> found the logfile my mistake sorry
<versus> keescook no problem thanks for trying
<foxxbuntu> versus, if you have alittle programming skill you can add it to the sources code in the source for mythweather without too much pain
<versus> foxxbuntu if its all  about editing a config file I can do it else Ill probablz have a problem
<foxxbuntu> versus, no its contained in one of the code files
<foxxbuntu> versus, its been awhile since I have looked at it though
<Tuv0k> I added 100mp3s to the mythmusic database. The frontend sees them, but mythweb is playing dumb?
<versus> im using mythbuntu 8.04 beta it seems some things have changed since feisty
<foxxbuntu> versus, one big thing... Its the latest and greatest MythTV 0.21
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, check out the FAQs in the troubleshooting Wiki for mythweb symlinks
<Tuv0k> I already did
<Tuv0k> my symlinks are proper
<foxxbuntu> strange...
<Tuv0k> it seems to have a problem with a particular set of files, or directory
<foxxbuntu> sorry that was my quick 2 cents...I have to run now
<foxxbuntu> be back later though
<Tuv0k> my symlinks were broken once, but I fixed that
<Tuv0k> k
<versus> Hi I just found this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythWeather#Sources may this help me to get better weather informations for germany?
<majoridiot> versus: you may be able to use the info from BBC weather centre to get info from geramny
<majoridiot> germany
<versus> majoridiot this sounds like the infos from BBC weather centre are already integrated into the mythweeather plugin, right?
<majoridiot> versus: look in /usr//share/mythtv/mythweather/scripts/  for the two scripts bbccurrentxml.pl and BBCLocation.pm bbcthreedayxml.pl
<majoridiot> those should be the ones you need
<majoridiot> if you have them, then you should be able to set it up.
<majoridiot> versus: you probably want to look @ the README in that directory for more info on the scripts
<versus> majoridiot I found both scripts and I can get some informations for Berlin for example but this is about 250km away I read the README but, to be honest. I dont unterstand it
<Tuv0k> maybe the mime types on the files added are borked?
<Tuv0k> One cd it added no problem
<Tuv0k> the other 4, mythweb won't see
<Tuv0k> I think its the weird file names
<Tuv0k> special characters
<EvilGuru> how can I re-configure MySQL so that it is accessible to other systems on my network
<versus> gn8
<Adman65> Hey
<Adman65> can anyone gimme a hand setting up a proxy?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-02
<toorima> im installing hardy with the alternate disk, due to encryption setup, but i get to pick between 3 kernels, linux-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic, whats the difference?
<jbristow> I'm looking to get an ATSC tuner card and looking for advice
<ahave_> hello room
<ahave_> can anyone recomond a compatible pci hardware card for mythtv that has spdif out?
<ahave_> i noticed that for just stereo sound, the volume is very low.. how can i adjust this?
<rhpot1991> ahave_: alsamixer
<rhpot1991> there is a setting in setup>general a few pages in (I think) where you can bump that from 70 to 100
<rhpot1991> so it doesn't keep resetting alsamixer to 70 each time
<rhpot1991> ahave_: also can you pastebin me your lircd.conf so I can compare them and ship mine off to foxxbuntu if they are good
<ahave_> yes
<ahave_> hmm, my mythtv is off my network.. is there any reason why i could not copy something to the 'USB MEMORY' folder?
<ahave_> let me rephrase that, how can i save it so that  windows  can see the file?
<ahave_> sorry, nevermind
<ahave_> it worked on the second try
<ahave_> http://rafb.net/p/AuBIJ333.html
<foxxbuntu> superm1, http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/91ab/
<rhpot1991> thanks ahave
<ahave> rhpot1991, thank you - for all your help
<rhpot1991> no prob
<ahave> i am wanting to install a front end on another box, but everytime it tries to go past the mythtv boot screen, the comptuer restarts.. what are some options that i can remove to help fix this?
<rhpot1991> try safe graphics?
<ahave> yup, same thing
<ahave> i can see the 'loading linux kernel' status bar go to 100%.. then it restarts
<ahave> any ideas?
<ahave> hmm.. having alot of issues today :(
<rhpot1991> I had that happen with my one box when I was using a pci raid controller that it apparently couldn't see
<ahave> i accidently created a 'LiveTv' Storage group, and i belive it is causing my WatchTv to not work. how can i remove this Groups?
<ahave> rhpot1991, ah! thanks. i just put in a USB 2.0 controller. ill try it without
<rhpot1991> ahave: mythtv-setup is where you edit storage groups
<rhpot1991> I have a livetv and recordings, both pointing to the same folders
<ahave> rhpot1991, right. i am in there now.. but how can i delete?
<rhpot1991> ahave: if it still gives you problems try the alternate install cd
<rhpot1991> try hitting m
<rhpot1991> or d
<ahave> m did it - thanks
<rhpot1991> np
<ahave> that fixed it
<ahave> yay
<ahave> but the sound is still super quiet, in MCC i set the slider to 70 - that is controlling my sound right? is there anywhere else?
<rhpot1991> you mean mythtvfrontend right?
<rhpot1991> I turned the sound in the options up to 100, and turned the sound all the way up when I am playing back as well
<rhpot1991> and its close to the sound from my STB
<ahave> mythtvfrontend, yes
<ahave> still very quiet
<rhpot1991> hit your volume buttons
<rhpot1991> see if thats up all the way
<ahave> as in on remote?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> or keyboard
<ahave> what is the keyboard key for it?
<ahave> +?
<rhpot1991> let me see if I can find it
<rhpot1991> ] apparently
<ahave> maxed right now
<ahave> i have headphones in, and i can barely hear it
<ahave> actually... volume adjustment has no effect
<ahave> am i using line out perhaps?
<rhpot1991> ssh in and run alsamixer
<rhpot1991> see if any of those effect it
<ahave> dang, not on a network
<rhpot1991> you can launch a terminal and try it
<rhpot1991> gonna want to try and keep myth running so you can toggle back and forth and make sure nothing got reset
<ahave> ah, ok. if i max out everything it kinda works
<rhpot1991> if you find a more elegant solution I'd love to hear it, but thats all that I know of
<ahave> but the mythtv vol adjuster still makes no difference
<drfoz> anybody know why i cant use my pvr-350 remote and my serial irblaster at the same time on 8.04?
<nixternal> superm1: he is in here -- mishehu speak up
<mishehu> bah.
<nixternal> heh
<superm1> mishehu, hi
<nixternal> superm1: he is a CodLUGger
<superm1> ah
<nixternal> don't think he was there though the day you showed up
<mishehu> superm1: hope you can help.  I got 7.10 installed, just updated myth to 0.21 from synaptic.  audio is intel-hda.  audio works fine in myth (only tested mythmusic and dvds though so far), except when playing dvd's with a52 streams.  I get snap crackles and pops and no audio out the SPDIF to my av receiver.  but xine can send it out properly.
<mishehu> I've tried all different combinations of playback devices from the configuration menus.
<superm1> mishehu, on 7.10 for 0.21 we linked against liba52, you aren't the first person to complain though
<superm1> did things for it work before on 0.20?
<mishehu> superm1: oh, so somebody else has had the problem too?
<mishehu> superm1: I *think* they did.
<superm1> well only with a52 streams, but it wasnt spdif out issues
<superm1> do you have some other a52 streams (non dvd maybe)
<superm1> that you can try to verify if its just dvd specific?
<mishehu> hmm
<mishehu> I'd have to look on some files, give me a moment
<superm1> in 8.04 we are no longer linking against liba52 for that reason
<superm1> that there were a few complaints about "tin sounding" from a52 streams
<superm1> internal ffmpeg handles instead
<mishehu> superm1: ah.  ok, hang on, I think I found a file but need to go to the other room
<superm1> mishehu, okay
<nixternal> superm1: you have one of those hd usb tuners? that antennae you had at the LUG event, was that one? I can't remember and I found a good deal on one I was thinking about trying out
<superm1> nixternal, i have a silicon dust HDHomeRun
<superm1> its a network tuner
<superm1> network dual tuner that is
<nixternal> hrmm, was that you who did the first hdhomerun uploads that I revu'd?
<superm1> probably :)
<nixternal> k, I knew that sounded familiar
<Kevin`> i'm getting intermittant choppy video in mythtv, any ideas what could be causing it?
<superm1> that tool is for updating firmware, myth has native support though for the hdhomerun
<MattimusPrime> I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, I upgraded a gutsy install with MythTV 0.21 and have the problem with an undefined symbol glXGetProcAddress. I read on the bug tracker that it is fixed in 0.21.0-0ubuntu3 but I can't work out how to get that update. Can someone please help me?
<superm1> Kevin`, try changing profiles to 'slim' or 'normal' rather than CPU+
<Kevin`> superm1 where
<superm1> Kevin`, TV playback settings
<superm1> MattimusPrime, that update is in hardy only right now.  we will try to do one more backport before hardy is released, but i'm not sure at what point we will get it done
<MattimusPrime> superm1 Any idea if we're talking weeks or days?
<superm1> MattimusPrime, we're talking 1-3 weeks probably
<MattimusPrime> I have a useless mythTV box right now and would love to avoid a complete reinstall
<superm1> MattimusPrime, you would be best off upgrading to hardy then
<Kevin`> superm1 the choppy audio is present in the recordig (if you rewind it sounds exactly the same), you think playback settings will correct it?
<superm1> or rolling back to 0.20 for now
<MattimusPrime> Would updating my whole system to hardy but a tough process?
<MattimusPrime> I've tried rolling back, dependencies are too awkward to get it right.
<superm1> MattimusPrime, pretty straightforward to upgrade.  'sudo update-manager -d -c'
<MattimusPrime> It won't let me roll back as each component I try complains it has a conflict with others
<superm1> the only big issue i've seen people run into is that the -386 kernel gets installed on the upgrade
<MattimusPrime> I have and amd64 install
<superm1> MattimusPrime, then moot point :)
<superm1> Kevin`, if this is an issue playing the file in other players no it won't solve it, but this is a solution that fixes choppy audio or video yes
<MattimusPrime> So will it install an -386 kernel and make my system unbootable unless I manually install the right kernel?
<superm1> MattimusPrime, no it wont on amd64
<superm1> it only happens on i386 installs
<MattimusPrime> ok, thanks
<MattimusPrime> superm My wife will be happy now! We don't have a tv, only the mythtv on a large monitor! You've been a great help.
<Kevin`> another question, how do I start and stop a recording manually (like for input from a tape)
<Kevin`> if I press r it stops at the nearest half hour
<superm1> MattimusPrime, best of luck :)  if there are any hiccups, bring them up here okay?
<MattimusPrime> Will do, thanks
<superm1> Kevin`, you need to go to watch recordings i think and pick the recording in the menu and pick "stop recording"
<mishehu> superm1: damn, I lost audio output except for a52 streams, even from CLI utilities.  restarting alsa didn't resolve it, so I rebooted the machine
<Kevin`> superm1 it stops itself without me telling it to
<superm1> mishehu, okay so its not just myth specific stuff
<mishehu> superm1: apparently not now.  but it's different than what happens in myth
<mishehu> myth it's snaps crackles pops, this was nothing unless I played an a52 stream via xine
<superm1> mishehu, i use a workaround on my box at least to make everything play through spdif properly
<superm1> an asoundrc
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350/
<superm1> put that in ~/.asoundrc
<superm1> and log out/in
<mishehu> I'll try it, but I'm on my last bit of patience of the night.  so if it doesn't work, I'll have to work with you on this tomorrow.
<mishehu> as it is, my av receiver is annoying me too...  gives of a strong smell of ozone, but I can't see any arcing in it.
<mishehu> superm1: ok, I can get sound now from aplay, but mythmusic no longer plays any sound (and oddly the visualitions aren't playing either)
<mishehu> I give up for now, too tired.  I'll work on it tomorrow.  thanks for the help thus far.
<superm1> mishehu,
<superm1> set everything to output to ALSA:default now
<superm1> and it *should* work :)
<mishehu> it is set for alsa:default
<mishehu> *should* is the operative word.  I had some weird glitches on a rolled-my-own install under kernels 2.6.22.x btw.
<superm1> okay well then we'll chat in a future time period
<superm1> night dude
<mishehu> anyway, about to collapse.  baby wears me out.
<mishehu> thanks again
<MythbuntuGuest78> #join ubuntu
<directhex|bsp> /join #ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest78> Thanks  :-)
<aSpastic> is laga about?
<EvilGuru> When I ssh into my system I get: "Unable to access MythTV Perl API.  Try with --verbose to find out why."
<MattimusPrime> I just upgraded my mythbuntu box to 8.04, and now it's crashing on trying to play a dvd. Has anyone else seen this and if so, is there a known fix? I can't find anything on the bug reports
<dthacker> sorry, I'm too much of a chicken to upgrade
<MattimusPrime> I was kind of forced to by the 0.21 backports update
<MattimusPrime> There was a bug which causes it to fail on some older graphics drivers, and there was no simple way to downgrade it due to a dependency loop
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-03
<Shakalakaboom> hey
<orangepeelbeef> My menus keep disappearing and reappearing when I push a button and some of the movie icons in mythvideo have no names on them..
<orangepeelbeef> when i do mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=OpenGL
<orangepeelbeef>   it works fine
<orangepeelbeef> but ONLY when I do that, I've set the painter in the gui and it still breaks, I have to run from commandline every time
<orangepeelbeef> ok i fixed the icons problem, it was the imdb updater script, but i've been in here for 3 days looking to fix the ThemePainter issue :(
<slestak> im having real troubles getting .21 mythvideo to see my nas server
<slestak> im using autofs and i can ls the dir fine.  ive tried numerous things, simling not in /var/lib/mythtv/video, subdirs in same video dir, colon sep mutliple dirs
<slestak> when I use colon sep multiple dirs, I get Unknown Prefix error
<slestak> this is on gutsy
<orangepeelbeef> does your mythtv user have access to the files?
<Tuv0k> mythtv-status is not updating
<Tuv0k> I have to keep restarting the server
<SoulBlade> i had installed 7.10 and needed to modify my grub boot params to make my usb tuner work - i had some irq issues going on.  I recently installed a bunch of software updates (about 60) and now my tuner no longer works... /dev/video0 no longer exists - i had a hauppage wintv pvr-usb2 tuner working before
<SoulBlade> ooh i may have just gotten something to work
<SoulBlade> always happens when i ask..
<SoulBlade> fail!
<SoulBlade> heh
<EvilGuru> my /boot is only 64MB, how can I remove all old kernels. If I recall there was a neat way to do it
<directhex|work> dpkg -l linux-image-2\* | grep ^ii | cut -f3 -d' ' | grep -v $(uname -r) | xargs echo
<directhex|work> remove those packages
<EvilGuru> I'll make sure I check the new kernel out first; just in case (once or twice I have found the newest kernel doesn't work)
<EvilGuru> I have just installed my nova-t 500 into my system and when I ls /dev I see video24 and video32 (which are new), however I am not sure what do to now
<EvilGuru> Or maybe not. 24 and 32 are part of my PVR-150. dmesg shows: [   52.311677] dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<directhex|work> EvilGuru, you're supposed to stop being silly. digital devices don't use video*
<directhex|work> they use dvb/adapter*
<EvilGuru> So I have just learnt (the hard ware)
<EvilGuru> *way
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> anyone messing with the flash streaming?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: yep, no sound?
<Aquahallic> no I have the ffmpeg
<Aquahallic> it seems it will only do it with recorded programs
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<Aquahallic> can I stream my videos also??
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can't stream videos
<Aquahallic> what's the limitation??
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not really sure
<Aquahallic> I wonder if I put a ln -s from my recordings dir to my video dir if it'll pick them up...:P
<rhpot1991_laptop> doubtful, they wont be in the DB then
<Aquahallic> ahhh
<Aquahallic> true
<rhpot1991_laptop> check the mailing list, might be able to get some insight from there
<rhpot1991_laptop> my guess would be that the flash stuff is still in a testing period and it never made it that far to get to the videos
<rhpot1991_laptop> hence the nice warning message when you enable it
<Aquahallic> yeah
<surlyjake> aquahalic: i was asking about streaming my VIDEOS, they told me that the limitation was the encoding used in the recording... and the fact that they are not in the DB
<Aquahallic> ahhh
<rhpot1991_laptop> makes sense
<Aquahallic> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> in theory you could get your videos in a proper encoding, but you would need to make your own videos streaming page to pick them up and show the flash
<Aquahallic> cause.. some of my videos are AVI and some are DVD's
<rhpot1991_laptop> most of my videos are in iso, so I would venture it would not like them at all
<surlyjake> aquahallic: there is a way to run a "repair" or "repopulate" or something similar, and that will put the video back into the "recordings"
<Aquahallic> would if you mount them...:)
<Aquahallic> but then it would depend what's inside the iso
<surlyjake> what i have resorted to doing, is run vlc web interface as a daemon on my machine. then i can remotely control a stream of ANY video.
<Aquahallic> whatcha' mean?
<surlyjake> run this: sudo vlc --daemon -I http --http-host :8080
<surlyjake> sorry... no sudo
<Aquahallic> on the backend?
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: there is a script you can use to import videos as recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me find it
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991_laptop: does it actually duplicate the files themselves or just put an entry in the DB under the recordings for it??
<rhpot1991_laptop> well you run it on a file, so I guess it can be wherever you want it (not certain though)
<surlyjake> for the the vlc method: you run that on the backend. it starts a web interface that controls a stream. i use the "VLM"  interface to create a "broadcast" stream
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Myth.rebuilddatabase.pl
<surlyjake> rhpot: wouldn't that require me to manually input all of the information for the recording?
<surlyjake> i.e.: type title, description....etc?
<Aquahallic> surlyjake: does that vlc streamer let you go and select the video to stream.. then you have to to into player and connect to that stream??
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: pretty much
<surlyjake> aquahallic: bingo. once you connect to the interface, on the bottom of the page, select "VLM interface". use "broadcast" instead of "Video on demand". then pick an input file. in output, select the http port to use. encoding, scale... and connect a client
<surlyjake> rhpot: i'm just not sure i have time for that... we're talking about hundreds of TV episodes.
<Aquahallic> k.. .looks like it only lets me browse to my home dir... did you just put a soft link in your home dir to your videos?
<surlyjake> yep
<Aquahallic> k
<surlyjake> rhpot: i'm going to hold out for a neat solution for Myth.
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: just go make a php page to grab from the recordings table and file them into the flash player
<rhpot1991_laptop> as long as your files are in a good format is *should* work
<surlyjake> rhpot: but they aren't in the recordings table to begin with... are you talking about the videos table? is there such a thing?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yes there is
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats where it stores all that info on your videos
<surlyjake> where can i find the commands to "send them to the flash player"?
<rhpot1991_laptop> go look at the php source, you will prob need to rip that out of the page that shows the recordings
<surlyjake> see. now you got me curious. I'm a code moron. but i'm really good with "copy-paste-edit" projects...
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be a bit harder than that
<rhpot1991_laptop> search the mailing list and see if anyone has done it yet
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be able to just find one someone did and download it
<Aquahallic> yeah.. you'd have to find the query statement that's pulling the filename from the recordings table and change it to look at the videos table... right?
<Aquahallic> actually it might not be that bad really
<Aquahallic> depends on how modular the original code is...
<Aquahallic> could possibly edit the original that looks at recordings and make it look at the videos table then save it out as a separate control then edit the mythweb template for the videos page
<Aquahallic> might have to do a little more coding if you have iso files in your video dir to actually mount the iso... depends what vlc streamer wants to see.. it might just pick it up automagically and take off
<surlyjake> vlc will stream iso's, i don't think the flash code in mythweb will.
<Aquahallic> what's mythweb using to stream it??
<rhpot1991_laptop> flash
<rhpot1991_laptop> or you can have it pump the file out over http
<rhpot1991_laptop> I could never get the ascx streams to work, it keeps asking for a password which none of mine use
<rhpot1991_laptop> and oddly as words in there from my router
<versus> hi I set up a remote control, which isnt supported by mythbuntu, so I choose "custom" what I dont know is what I need for "driver" "modul" "configuration" "device" how can I find out?
<versus> I use the Infrared Devices panel at Mythbuntu Control Centre
<versus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6435/
<versus> do I need to reinstall mythbuntu?
<pdragon> not sure how to help here, but don't think you'll have to reload. just need to wait for someone that can help. can try asking on the forums too
 * foxxbuntu thinks there is no help here...all the monsters have taken over...runs away
 * versus would prefer to wait 
<foxxbuntu> versus, what type of ir receiver are you using (serial, usb, Plugged into a PVR Card?)
<versus> serial
<versus> connected to the com port
<foxxbuntu> do you know the model/make of it?
<versus> www.atric.de
<foxxbuntu> the module you need is lirc_serial
<versus> http://www.atric.de/IR-Einschalter/index.php  german, sry but thiss site should show you all the used components
<versus> foxxbuntu apt-get lirc_serial ?
<versus> ah ok
<versus> sry
<foxxbuntu> versus, no the module should already be installed with lirc
<versus> I wrote it into the module section at Mythbuntu control centre
<versus> should I write ttyS0 into the Device section?
<foxxbuntu> versus, ok...isnt there a drop down list to select from however?
 * foxxbuntu doesnt recall that section in MCC clearly
<versus> for remotes and configuration only not for driver module and device
<foxxbuntu> versus, alright then for device put /dev/ttyS0
<versus> foxxbuntu, k what about driver?
<foxxbuntu> hmm..not sure, but try lirc_dev
<foxxbuntu> ?
<foxxbuntu> sorry ^^ ignore that
<versus> ok, now there is only one thing left: configuration points to the folder "remotes" I think I need to choose one, right?
<foxxbuntu> config for what?
<foxxbuntu> the remote?
<versus> I think it is supposed to be for the remote
<versus> the files are called like: lircd.conf.asus
<foxxbuntu> /etc/lircd.conf <-- Should be default, or you can change it to this and then create your custom lircd.conf there
<foxxbuntu> oops
<versus> or:lircd.conf.digimatrix
<foxxbuntu> thats /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxxbuntu> versus, yea...name doesnt matter much
<versus> I can change it later?
<versus> Thanks for your help! One last question: what does "generate dynamic button mappings" mean?
<foxxbuntu> versus, its my favorite script (because I helped write and maintain it!) it will read your lircd.conf and generate a lircrc from it for basic buttons (play pause ect)
<foxxbuntu> versus, this reminds me a tooltip needs added there
<versus> what is a lircrc?
<foxxbuntu> the the conf file that lets your remtoe work with applications like MythTV it makes the ir code from the remote emulate a keyboard key press
<versus> ah I see, I think I better activate this option :-)
<foxxbuntu> :)
<versus> how can I check if it works?
<versus> how can I check whether it works?
<foxxbuntu> you should have a lircrc file now for mythtv at ~/.lirc/mythtv
<foxxbuntu> if you do, and the frontend is open, restart the frontend application (just exit it and reopen it, and the changes to the remote will take effect
<versus> what is the full path to the lircrc file?
<foxxbuntu> /home/<username>/.lirc/mythtv
<versus> thx
<foxxbuntu> ~ = /home/<username>
<foxxbuntu> if you type it in it will work that way too
<versus> mythtv seems to be a file not a folder
<versus> but I found a lircrc file at /home/versus
<versus> ok all my fault! I didnt get that mythtv was supposed to be a file . . .
<versus> is it supposed to be empty despite of: LIRCRC Auto Generated by Mythbuntu Lirc Generator
<versus> # Author(s): Mario Limonciello, Nick Fox
<versus> # Created for use with Mythbuntu
<foxxbuntu> versus, do you have your lircd.conf in place?
<versus> at lirc.conf is at lirc/lircd.conf
<foxxbuntu> what?
<versus> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      15 2008-04-01 16:34 lircd.conf -> lirc/lircd.conf
<foxxbuntu> do you have this file /etc/lirc/lircd.conf?
<versus> ja
<versus> zes
<versus> yes
<foxxbuntu> did you create it or is it one from a lirc supported remote?
<foxxbuntu> i.e from the drop down for remotes in mcc
<versus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62055/
<versus> does this help?
<foxxbuntu> versus, yeah...looks like you don't have your lircd.conf in properly
<versus> mhm
<foxxbuntu> ...and I also think there might be a bug with MCC your running up against, but I can't confirm until later tonight
<versus> what should I do until then?
<foxxbuntu> versus, If you have a lircd.conf that you are sure is good, you can run mytbuntu-lircrc-generator against it (check the help on it) and it should generate the proper file for you
<foxxbuntu> should be something like mythbuntu-lircrc-generator --lircd=/path/to/lircd.conf
<versus> I think its best to use irrecord lircd.conf as my remote isnt listed, what do you think?
<foxxbuntu> versus, thats the way to do it
<foxxbuntu> then run m-l-g agsint it
<foxxbuntu> if you put it at /etc/lirc/lircd.conf you dont need to have the option
<foxxbuntu> ie just run: mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<versus> Ill have a try ;-)
<dergringo> hi there :)
<versus> irrecord tells me lircd.conf does not have valid data, dont I use irrecord to get valid data into lircd.conf?
<dergringo> What hardware (HTPC's) do you highly recommend?
<directhex> mac mini!
<foxxbuntu> versus, yeah...but its been awhile, I suggest googling for the docs on irrecord
<versus> kk
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, www.foxmediasystems.com <-- Should be open and selling HTPC's ready to use in a short while :)
<versus> foxxbuntu my remote is a sru9600 which supports several other remotes, like microsoft remotes for PCs I have run MCC again with lirc_serial as module and the microsoft conf file how can I check now whether it works or it doesnt?
<versus> foxxbuntu what driver did we use the last time? irssi just doesnt show the irc history :-(
<pdragon> hit pageup to see history in irssi
<versus> thx
<frank_> foxxbuntu: I just checked out your site. I hope it will be a success.
<foxxbuntu> frank_, thanks...things are gearing up...hope to have the store open soon, then start working on my home automation products
<pdragon> nice fox
<pdragon> let us know when things get going :)
<foxxbuntu> pdragon, don't worry, my pimping of it will really get going after its online
<pdragon> hehe
<acemo> If i buy a Hauppauge PVR 350 in europe, will it work in usa too? and does this card allowes u to reccord one serie while watching a other serie at the same time?
<foxxbuntu> acemo, Yes on both accounts
<acemo> foxxbuntu: thanks, this is my first time getting a tv card, what are other things i should pay attention for on searching for a tv card that fits me?
<foxxbuntu> you want hardware encoding and good linux support which that card has both
<dergringo> foxxbuntu: thanks. But are there any other devices that have already been released that you recommend?
<acemo> foxxbuntu: yeah.. thats 2 things i been looking for too :)
 * acemo starts placing order
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, there are a few around I don't have names off the top of my head...you will have to google for them...thing you will notice is I will be cheaper than most of them...as I have done my market research and have many processes in plcae to expedite things my cost is lower than most
<foxxbuntu> I have seen them anywhere from $1400 - $20000
<foxxbuntu> (and yes I mean $20000)
<dergringo> foxxbuntu: well I don't see any products on your page?
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, I haven't published them yet...still waiting on a couple of contracts to finalize then there will be
<dergringo> foxxbuntu: how long will it take?
<foxxbuntu> Im hoping End of April Early May
<foxxbuntu> with as with everything else in life things can be delayed
<dergringo> Ok. I will compare your stuff with other vendors as soon as you are ready.
<versus> wohoo several buttons work by now!!!  what do I need to do when I want to add a new button (in this case I need a button for ESC)?
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, np... tell you what if you email me other products you find, as im sure there are more out there I havennt run across yet...tell me what you like and dont about them its always helpful, my business model is going to be much different than many as well...going to be intresting (besides that I will also be writing comapirsons between other vendors products and mine)
<dergringo> First of all I need a cheap NAS solution. Any recommendations?
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, what type of NAS soultion do you want?
<foxxbuntu> True NAS or consumer NAS?
<pdragon> i've heard good things about ebox for making simple file storage servers. or do you mean hardware?
<dergringo> Is just need the hardware. Then I will use freenas as OS. I need it as cheap as possible.
<foxxbuntu> dergringo, I believe supermicro build a chasis for this and you can fill it full of drives to use freenas
<versus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62063/  after rebooting it doesnt work anymore, maz someone help me please? this is what I get back
<pdragon> nice stuff. any good vendors you can recommend that have good prices on their hardware?
<pdragon> was looking to get one of those mobile racks for my home server
<Nikas> I'm backing up / to my usb-drive. Can i safely exlude /proc and /sys?
<directhex> Nikas, yes.
<Nikas> great! :)
<Nikas> just 3 GB backup then
<Nikas> does proc and sys get created if i need to boot from the usb-disk?
<Nikas> oh.. my english sucks today. sorry ;)
<Nikas> ah. /proc = in the memory?
<directhex> /proc is virtual
<Nikas> ok.. and sys?
<directhex> that too
<directhex> you need the folders to exist though - so things can be mounted in them
<directhex> i.e. empty folders
<Nikas> yes. doing /proc/* in the exlude-list
<Nikas> exclude
<Nikas> not just /proc :)
<Nikas> thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-04
<c3rb3rus5> when is 8.04 slated to be released?
<c3rb3rus5> nm.. 21 days it seems
<ahave_> does anyone here use a homer run hdtv box?
<ahave_> home*
<c3rb3rus5> at the risk of sounding like i know nothing at all: if i install the 8.04 beta now, will i be able to update to the full version when that is released w/o reinstalling?
<foxxbuntu> ahave_ yes
<foxxbuntu> c3rb3rus5, yes
<c3rb3rus5> sweet
<ahave_> foxxbuntu, was it difficult to configure with mythtv? do you know of a link to set the system up?
<foxxbuntu> ahave_ its easier than setting up most tuners
<ahave_> oh?
<ahave_> i read somewhere that i should upgrade it first
<foxxbuntu> yep, Mythbuntu has the config util enabled by default so in mythtv-setup you can just select HDHR and create a capture device for each tuner on the HDHR, then you can scan for channels with it
<foxxbuntu> ahave_, if you havent I would suggest it just for stability
<foxxbuntu> heres how to upgrade it
<foxxbuntu> cd /usr/src
<foxxbuntu> wget http://download.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/hdhomerun_firmware_20080305.bin
<foxxbuntu> hdhomerun_config discover
<foxxbuntu> that will give you the ID of your HDHR
<foxxbuntu> then:
<foxxbuntu> hdhomerun_config <id> upgrade ./hdhomerun_firmware_20080305.bin
<foxxbuntu> thats all there is to it ahave_
<ahave_> ok
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> if i have 2 linksys routers chained together, would i have to do anything special to get the second router to see the internet?
<ahave> static IPs?
<foxxbuntu> what?
<ahave> i have 2 routers on my network, i had to add an extra one to have enouth ethernet ports
<foxxbuntu> I assume your just trying to use the switch on the seoncd?
<ahave> yes
<ahave> do i need to set it to 'switch only' mode?
<foxxbuntu> you need to turn off NAT
<c3rb3rus5> yea
<foxxbuntu> er, switch only is what you need
<ahave> well, is that considered router?
<ahave> instead of gateway?
<c3rb3rus5> the main ubuntu channel is like a flood of people
<foxxbuntu> ahave, no, just a switch
<ahave> foxxbuntu, ok. i am just having trouble finding that option in the linksys admin menu
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: what model
<ahave> wrt54g
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: you should just be able to disable the dhcp server and that will put it into switch mode....  i might be mistaken
<ahave> so instead of dhcp i should select what?
<ahave> static IP?
<c3rb3rus5> there is an option on the main page to disable the dhcp server on one....  i know i set this up before, i'm trying to refresh my memory
<ahave> yes. i have disabled the dhcp server. but do i need to change the 'internet connection type' to something else other that DHCP?
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: i honestly don't remember
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: i would say yes.... is it working as it should now?
<ahave> nope
<c3rb3rus5> hrm
<ahave> i feel like i need to set the IP to something different
<ahave> like 192.168.2.1
<ahave> so that it will be its own network
<c3rb3rus5> how do you have the routers connected right now
<ahave> internet<->cablemodem<->wrt54G#1<->wrt54g#2(into 'internet port')
<c3rb3rus5> so so #1's WAN port is plugged into the modem, #2's WAN port is plugged into the ethernet ports of #1?
<ahave> yes
<c3rb3rus5> did you try setting it (#2) to a router instead of a gateway under advanced routing?
<ahave> not with DHCP disabled
<c3rb3rus5> the 2 routers are not set to the same IP address are they?
<ahave> now i have made a much of things.. i chanaged the IP of the router and lost connection to it. so i did a hard restart and now it is acting very odd
<c3rb3rus5> hows it acting odd?
<ahave> as in i can not obtain an IP from it
<c3rb3rus5> are you behine router 1 or 2?
<ahave> i am using a laptop to connect to the internet right now through router 1
<c3rb3rus5> the easiest way to get this to work is to disable the dhcp server on #2, and plug one of #2's ethernet ports into one of #1's eethernet ports
<ahave> my mythtv box is under 2
<c3rb3rus5> that should make use of the switch functionality of #2
<ahave> oh
<ahave> i have never heard of that
<ahave> so do not plug in the ethernet of router1 into 'internet' of router2?
<ahave> but instead plug the wire into one of the 4 output ports?
<ahave> WOW. that worked
<ahave> i have never heard of that before
<ahave> sweet
<ahave> thank you very much
<c3rb3rus5> ahave: no prob
<c3rb3rus5> the other way would be to use advanced routing settings with the way you had it set up.. i'm honestly not too sure how to set them up in practice
<foxxbuntu> c3rb3rus5, the issue is with the firmware linksys provides you can't turn off NAT properly so you end up double natting, this causes a packaet failure between the devices
<c3rb3rus5> yea?
<c3rb3rus5> i remember setting it up once...
<c3rb3rus5> on second thought i might have been using a different model they made
<c3rb3rus5> and that same model failing shortly after
<c3rb3rus5> :-/
<c3rb3rus5> it was older
<c3rb3rus5> i have been meaning to put openwrt on my wrt54g for a while now, never got around to it
<c3rb3rus5> anyone here use virtualboxat all?
<ahave> so now that i have the backend setup for HDhomerun, how can i select HD channels when watching liveTV?
<foxxbuntu> ahave, did you scan for, and add the HD channels?
<ahave> i was not able to find the HD tuner on the scan from source list
<ahave> hmm, wait. i am scanning on the tunner now
<guardoftheguards> Hey. Having problems setting up a Hauppauge PVR-350's video out.
<guardoftheguards> I checked out this tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out), but it's not working for me still.
<guardoftheguards> I'm able to cat video to the device, but X won't start into it, seemingly ignoring my xorg.conf, and videos launched from the myth frontend result in initialization errors.
<guardoftheguards> Anyone have that problem?
<xukun> hi all. when I watch dvd with mythbuntu then I get two vertical lines and the movie is not full screen. If I play the same movie with player or vlc then its fullscreen
<xukun> is there some kind of settings that I need to change in mythubuntu?
<|DuReX|> hello, I got a new tv card, Hauppauge HVR-1300, seems like its getting seen perfectly in ubuntu dmesg output :http://pastebin.com/m61491e91  but I'm getting errors and can't use it :(
<Tuv0k> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<|DuReX|> nboody awake ? :(
<directhex|work> the hvr1300 is highly experiemntal
<directhex|work> you probably want linuxtv hg
<|DuReX|> doesn't work there neither :(
<|DuReX|> there are tons of websites where people say it works perfectly
<|DuReX|> but I can't get it working
<|DuReX|> it gets seen perfectly etc
<|DuReX|> but just error :(
<|DuReX|> http://pastebin.com/m61491e91
<|DuReX|> the dmesg
<directhex|work> you're trying to use the mpeg encoder?
<directhex|work> or the digital part?
<|DuReX|> trying to get DVB-T working
<|DuReX|> it gives those messages @ boot
<|DuReX|> when I didn't even try to access the card
<directhex|work> those messages look related to the mpeg encoder
<directhex|work> cx88 is the digital-related chip
<TelnetManta> do you guys support mythbuntu or ubuntu with myth installed from the repos?
<directhex|work> TelnetManta, same difference
<TelnetManta> about to build a new backend and wondered which I should install
<TelnetManta> isnt mythbuntu an iso all in itself? myth already installed I mean.
<directhex|work> yes
<TelnetManta> ah, there we go, I found it :)
<directhex|work> but all the packages in mythbuntu are in ubuntu's repositories
<TelnetManta> I need to get the source code to apply some patches. guess I need to learn how to do that. I've always installed myth from source.
<dergringo> hi
<dergringo> Is this a goob board for a HTPC? http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/motherboards.jsp?motherboard_id=550
<dergringo> what do you think
<directhex|work> via? the default answer is no
<directhex|work> i shall now look at the url. i may laugh at you
<directhex|work> epia. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<dergringo> ?
<directhex|work> c7 is bullshit & chips. it can't do htpc in standard def, let alone high def
<|DuReX|> i installed latest linuxtv hg, but i'm getting: http://pastebin.com/m10375cf4
<|DuReX|> any id's ?
<dergringo> directhex|work: So what mini ITX boards do you recommend?
<directhex|work> give http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=11976 a read to see how screaming fast epia is
<directhex|work> dergringo, a mac mini's generally the best of breed for small form factor
<directhex|work> |DuReX|, your module's crashed. talk to the linuxtv people about it
<dergringo> directhex|work: It may be the best in some cases. But I need at least 3 hotswappable 3.5 HD slots. So I think this one would fit my benefits: http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=42
<dergringo> Now I am looking for a board
<dergringo> The one you linked is a pico-ITX board. And it is something really different that I am talking about
<directhex|work> dergringo, my professional opinion, backed with experience, is that epia *cannot cope* with modern demands. 1ghz c7 is 1ghz c7 - still a million miles from what media needs
<directhex|work> talk to any former epia owner in here, e.g. justinh, and you'll hear the same thing
<directhex|work> what's a better choice? *anything else*
<directhex|work> any board that isn't powered by an IDT WInChip is a reasonable choice
<directhex|work> the intel D201GLY2, for example, with its screaming fast 1.2ghz celeron, will obliterate any hardware via has to offer, several times over
<directhex|work> jetway, commell, anhd a few others will do "real" cpus on mini-itx form factor (if you want to pay for them)
<directhex|work> i think aopen do too. i'd need to check
<dergringo> Cool. Thanks. I tought VIA does a good job. Well I'll have a look at the others too.
<directhex|work> via do a terrible job
<directhex|work> look at it this way - a c7 running at 1ghz is 3x slower than an athlon64 running at 1ghz
<dergringo> I just do not want to spend a lot of money, since I need raid disks and so. Else it's getting too expensive
<directhex|work> if you want a NAS box, buy an off-the-shelf NAS box. if you want a media box, save up more money. a penny spent on epia is wasted money
<directhex|work> aopen's range seems comprehensive - socket m, socket p, socket am2
<dergringo> I don't want a off-the-shelf NAS. I need customized encryption using a USB token. I want full control over the system.
<dergringo> is it possible to install linux on a aopen system?
<directhex|work> why wouldn't it be?
<dergringo>  	The IR / Remote Control of AOpen accessory is not supported under Windows XP and Windows XP MCE.
<dergringo> so is it supported on linux?
<directhex|work> which board is that?
<dergringo> This is a full featured system: http://minipc.aopen.com/Global/spec.htm
<directhex|work> the mac-mini-sized-and-shaped-but-slower-and-more-expensive mini aopen pc?
<dergringo> lol
<dergringo> exactly
<directhex|work> supported in lirc cvs
<Kevin`> that's probably better then my current mythtv system, but it's also brand new and mine is years old =p
<dergringo> So you recomment these boards? http://www.aopen.de/Products.aspx?id=52
<directhex|work> recommend is such a strong word. those are 2 possibilities worth considering, sure. like i said, anything not winchip-powered is worth a look
<directhex|work> and a few people in here use aopen small form factor boards with intel cpus
<dergringo> Serial ATA II Connector x 2    :(
<dergringo> all of them
<Kevin`> can those cases even fit more then 2 drives?
<dergringo> Kevin`: http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=42  Can fit 6
<dergringo> mhhh maybe I should just stick in a
<dergringo> controller
<fer_luck> howdy all
<fer_luck> someone compiled the saa7134_alsa module for beta 8.04?
<fer_luck> ?
<keescook> say, has anyone checked if mythtvfs-fuse work with the current mythtv in hardy?  I really should check that.  :P
<dergringo> directhex|work: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1308/1/page_1_introduction/index.html
<dergringo> That does sound very good
<EvilGuru> dergringo: Strange lack of firewire...
<EvilGuru> I can understand the lack of optical audio out and DVI
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-05
<Dar1us> hi, anyone know why dbus-daemon & dbus-launch keep holding my dvb dvr0 node open?
<|DuReX|> how do I configure channels to watch in MythTV ? :s
<Dar1us> |DuReX|: run the setup tool
<Dar1us> ie mythtv-setup
<Dar1us> it can scan your channels and so on
<|DuReX|> scan is greyed out :(
<Dar1us> nfs (5)              - nfs and nfs4 fstab format and options
<Dar1us> [mythbuntu 11:18] ~ >man 5 nfs
<Dar1us> No manual entry for nfs in section 5
<Dar1us> wtf?
<famicom> <famicom> has any of you managed to get HD-TV decoders to work properly?
<famicom> and by decoder i mean tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> famicom, like which tuners?
<tgm4883_laptop> my pcHDTV-5500 worked fine when I had it hooked up
<famicom> i got a kncone dvb-c tuner
<famicom> drivers et all work just fine, however playback is slow as hell
<famicom> actually
<famicom> it tends to segfault mythtv
<rhpot1992> famicom: mess with the playback profiles
<rhpot1992> by default they eat a lot more cpu on 0.21 than they did on 0.20.2, you are running 0.21 now right?
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> actually
<famicom> i did setup a new profile
<famicom> but it still messes with my stuff
<famicom> i got a sempron le 1300 with 2 gb ram
<rhpot1992> segfaulting could be you using somethign your system doesn't have
<famicom> as well as a 630nforce/geforce 7050
<rhpot1992> check the logs, run frontend from a terminal to see what it spits out?
<rhpot1992> what kind of GHZ does that have?
<famicom> 2.3
<famicom> AMD Sempron LE-1300 Energy Efficient 2.3 GHz
<rhpot1992> 32 bit?
<famicom> 64 i think
<tgm4883_laptop> uname -r
<famicom> no i run a 32bit distro
<rhpot1992> well.... On my athlon 1900+ I could only do HD if I forced XvMC, got rid of menu transitions and made sure it didn't do anything else while playing bach HD
<famicom> how old is that proc rhpot1992
<rhpot1992> few years
<famicom> rhpot1992 well then
<famicom> thats odd
<famicom> what gfx card did you use
<Cackette> is it possible to get compiz fusion on mythbuntu?
<Cackette> i installed it, but it didnt work
<Cackette> http://pastebin.org/27492
<famicom> oh
<famicom> install the compiz themes
<famicom> go read up on the ubuntu forums
<famicom> this isnt mythbuntu related
<Cackette> i heard it was
<famicom> who told you that
<Cackette> someone from #compiz-fusion
<famicom> oh
<famicom> well whoever that was, was an idiot
<famicom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585252
<Cackette> how about before that, Checking for Xgl: not present.
<famicom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611877
<famicom> the rest you can google
<famicom> i'm not here to do your homework for you
<troy_s> Someone clue me in on how to change the default port for MythTV's database connection?
<dthacker> no idea.  It connects on the default MySQL port.   You could change the MySQL port, but I don't see where to adjust Mythbuntu.
<dthacker> troy_s: ^^^^
<SoulBlade> so i upgraded to mythtv .21 - my video card requires nvidia-glx-legacy and i think mythtv crashes using it
<SoulBlade> how do i downgrade back
<SoulBlade> ah nice it was fixed in a later package it seems.. gonna have to try it out
<Bog_> hello
<Bog_> anyone seen that new HD PVR yet?
<JThundley> no
<Bog_> http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32027
<Bog_> 'm trying to understand how its used
<Bog_> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/hd_pvr.html
<Bog_> and why its such a big deal
<Bog_> can anyone recommend a small and quiet pc to run mythtv?
<superm1_> Bog_, it "will" be a big deal if there is linux support for it
<superm1_> which rumor has it there will be
<Bog_> ok
<Bog_> but what is the device used for exactly?
<Bog_> its not a tv tuner
<superm1_> you hook up a STB to it
<superm1_> and it will convert hidef stuff to x264
<superm1_> and spit it out usb
<Bog_> ok
<Bog_> still dont know why that is such a big deal
<Bog_> I suppose that offloads CPU
<superm1_> well say you've got DISH networks
<superm1_> there is no way to capture hidef
<superm1_> other than this
<Bog_> I get it
<superm1_> or even a cable company
<superm1_> that locks down your firewire port
<Bog_> I suppose from a blueray player too
<superm1_> well bluray won't output full res to component
<Bog_> ok
<Bog_> but I think I'm getting it
<superm1_> you need HDMI/HDCP
<superm1_> but it will be pretty much the holy grail of capture toys
<Bog_> well... back to my second Q... I've been wanting to buy or build a PVR
<superm1_> i'm not one to recommend hardware much
<Bog_> its the holy grail because it captures on component and thats what satelite can output?
<superm1_> the guys in the morning (central time or so) are better to talk to
<superm1_> Bog_, it's the holy grail because it captures hidef that normally can't be done due to encryption
<Bog_> yep, got it... no need for cable card
<superm1_> exactly
<Bog_> is there an hd tuner that supports cable card?
<superm1_> there is one for windows made by AMD
<superm1_> other than that i dont believe so
<Bog_> I'm considering getting a pvr but in the past year I've been more into downloading content
<superm1_> well whatever works for you :)
<Bog_> what is your media setup?
<superm1_> pvr-500, air2pc hd5000, hdhome run (2xHD tuners)
<superm1_> and i'm adding a STB w/ firewire
<Bog_> what do you use it all for?
<Bog_> it just records and plays content?
<Bog_> what STB are you adding?
<superm1_> i'm adding a scientific atlanta 4250hdc
<superm1_> just got it today
<superm1_> it records all my content yes
<Bog_> but the hdhome run, what source does it get content from?
<superm1_> and then if i ever miss something for a channel i dont get or something i just download it and put it in dump folder to watch
<superm1_> my cable
<darthanubis> excuse me, but sup, you would not have nay idea why mythtv-status would need to be restarted every now and then to be keep accurate?
<Bog_> how does it handle encrypted channels?
<superm1_> it's only updated every 10 minutes
<superm1_> Bog_, that's just it, it "doesnt"
<darthanubis> I don't have a error or rhyme or reason to help with your analysis, sorry:(
<superm1_> hence the awesomeness factor of that hauppauge toy
<Bog_> super: how many encrypted and non encrypted channels are there?
<superm1_> Bog_, for me i get about 8 digital channel unencrypted, there are a lot of encrypted ones thoug
<Bog_> :(
<superm1_> that's why i'm hoping to ge tmore via this stb on fireiwre
<superm1_> darthanubis, it only updates on a cron job
<Bog_> I'm worried Apple is going to mave DRMed TV and movies cool
<Bog_> make
<superm1_> i hope not
<darthanubis> superm1_, thanks, I'll look into it closer
<Bog_> they did for music
<darthanubis> your the man
<Bog_> and are now the #1 music reatailer
<Bog_> ahead of Walmart
<darthanubis> superm1_, I reccomend your IRC exit tag be "Up Up and away" ;)
<darthanubis> that'd be.....supreme
<superm1_> haha
<darthanubis> ha
<Bog_> I'm designing a network for my media in my new loft
<Bog_> I've decided to centralize all my equipment in a closet and distribute to all my TVs
<Bog_> I'm undecided tune/capture devices yet
<darthanubis> Bog_, what fun!
<Bog_> I think I might include an Apple TV near each TV or I can centralize one of these
<Bog_> yeah, been a big project for me
<Bog_> the condo will be done this summer
<Bog_> I'm hidding speakers in the ceiling and wall too
<darthanubis> nice
<Bog_> I hate seeing cables
<darthanubis> mythtv has apple streaming
<darthanubis> totally
<Bog_> what do you mean it has appletv streaming?
<darthanubis> I'm setting up zoneminder security systems
<darthanubis> I'm sorry
<darthanubis> apple trailers
<Bog_> ahhh
<darthanubis> not actual full length movies
<Bog_> I love atv as an extender and media playback device
<Bog_> I dont think anything compares
<Bog_> it's quiet, small and looks uber sexy
<Dar1us> Any suggestions why myth isn't saving the frequency data properly?
<Dar1us> I get the channel list but it keeps saying it can't tune to 0Hz (unsurprisingly :)
<|DuReX|> I have a channels.conf
<|DuReX|> how do I get it in mythtv ? :s
<famicom> backend setup
<|DuReX|> cause scan for channel seems to be unavailible in mythtv :s
<famicom> video sources
<famicom> and then add channel.conf
<|DuReX|> don't see how u can add channels.conf there :(
<|DuReX|> 'Scan channel' is just not availible :(
<|DuReX|> its grey
<|DuReX|> can't click
<|DuReX|> any id ?
<|DuReX|> mm
<|DuReX|> got channels imported now :p
<|DuReX|> but can't view channel yet
<|DuReX|> gives me NO-LOCK ... :s
<Silicium> hi there
<Silicium> i cant access to the mythbuntu webfronted,there says, no backend found
<Silicium> is default setup
<Seeker`> is it safe to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 by replacing "gutsy" with "hardy" in sources.lst and running apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Silicium> Seeker`: hardy is currently not stable
<Seeker`> Silicium: I know it isn't stable
<Silicium> ok :)
<Seeker`> Silicium: I am running hardy on another box too
<Silicium> iam develop a pbx on hardy :)
<Seeker`> Silicium: I was wondering if mythtv could cope with upgrading like that
<Kevin`> how can I play a dvd directory (with video_ts and such) with mythvideo?
<Silicium> so, upgrading is a nice feature but i think is better you reinstall the system
<Seeker`> I dont have my recordings on a seperate partition
<Silicium> ok so, if you dont have done any self installed packages it coult be works ;)
<Silicium> oh
<keck> hello!  anyone else having trouble retriving info from schedulesdirect?
<keck> I just signed up as part of an initial myth install, and it's failing to retrieve anything from their server (webservices.schedulesdirect.tmsdatadirect.com)
<keck> common problem?  ring any bells?
<keck> hello!
<biohazd> hyey guys
<biohazd> I am trying to install 8.04
<biohazd> it askes for admin pasword
<biohazd> any idea what it is ?
<biohazd> anyone know what the admin password is for 8.04 beta to install it ?
<Silicium> so
<ahave> when using HDhomerun to watch liveTV, there is a thin row of scrambled noise at the top.. is this common?
<dcnoderunner> installing from cd or apt-get/update manager ?
<biohazd> cd
<biohazd> downloaded iso today
<dcnoderunner> you pick your own password, then once installed do admin functions through sudo.
<biohazd> i thought so too
<biohazd> when  i enetr a password is says invalid
<dcnoderunner> what you picked outside "acceptable characters" ??
<dcnoderunner> .. just a guess ..
<biohazd> hmm wierd
<biohazd> nope still not working - very weird
<ahave> is there a way to setup the program guide info so that it is not so slow in the menu?
<dcnoderunner> I don't know, sorry. Mine asked for username (twice) then pwd and went right through.
<biohazd> ok let me try that
<biohazd> i choose keymap at install screen - chnage from "us" to "uk"
<biohazd> the instaler fired up , but froze
<biohazd> will investigate further
<Bog_> can nyone suggest a small and quiet pc for using myth?
<TelnetManta> Guys, I put mythbuntu on my usb stick, it boot and I can log in but I get stuck with no desktop and just a cursor.
<TelnetManta> This is on a laptop...
<Bog_> are there any myth STBs?
<ahave> anyone know of a good location to pick up a spdif optical header bracket?
<EvilGuru> When I check the backend status in the frontend I get Tuner 3 is unavailable (/dev/video0)
<EvilGuru> what could cause this?
<^Willie^> morning
<dcnoderunner> morning
<^Willie^> is any of you using mythtv with dvb-c or dvb-t cards ?
<dcnoderunner> nope
<^Willie^> :S
<^Willie^> atleast an tv tuner ?
<dcnoderunner> Yeah, but I'm not (back) up and running yet.
<^Willie^> here in holland i have 3 options for watching tv via an media pc.. satalite, cable, dvb-t
<dthacker> I use a cable tuner card
<^Willie^> atm i/we have an dvb-c decoder from the cable profider but the do now wana give a second card or i must pay 2 bill`s each month :(
<^Willie^> and i do like to watch "all" tv channels in the bedroom and living room .. thats why i wana use mythtv
<dcnoderunner> I thought dvb-t was cable... googling.. oh, it's broadcast over-the-air.
<^Willie^> dvb-t is what the call digitenne in holland :)
<^Willie^> anyway i`m not planning to pay an second bill ..
<dcnoderunner> So are there dvb-c cards for computers?
<^Willie^> jup
<^Willie^> look at twinhan and pinacle cards
<^Willie^> something else .. i can use mythtv as media player for mp3`s and stuff like that ?
<dcnoderunner> yes
<^Willie^> can it controll dvd burners :)
<^Willie^> then i`ll be happy even without tv for the first 2 months :)
<dcnoderunner> Yeah, there is a plugin or two for that, but I haven't gotten that far. :(
<dcnoderunner> Anyone know if you have to create profiles for both ubuntu forums and launchpad, or will the same profile work across both?
<^Willie^> p2 2,4ghz 512mb ram with 160gb disk will be ok i guess ..
<^Willie^> extra storage will be nfs/samba
<dcnoderunner> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> dcnoderunner, you need an account for both......well, you may be able to use openid
<dcnoderunner> They're using openid!? That would be a good thing..
<tgm4883_laptop> dcnoderunner, IIRC, launchpad beta testers can use openid
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure about the forums
<lime4x4> running the hardy version of mythbuntu what is the proper way to delete files in the video folder?
<dcnoderunner> Not sure what's "proper", but deleting through MythWeb works.
<lime4x4> would deleting thru ssh be ok?
<Khonshu> sure
<dcnoderunner> Yes, but I don't know what command. You could remove the file, but would the mysql db 'know' it's been deleted? I just delete via mythweb so I know the rest of myth 'knows' it's deleted.
<lime4x4> ok i just find doing things is alot easier thru a terminal
<mpontillo> lime4x4: if you're talking about the 'videos' directory and not the 'recordings' directory, I manipulate it all the time without touching the database. mythvideo rescans the directory when you go into the video manager. If you're asking about the 'recordings' directory, I don't know, but I wish mythtv had more command-line tools. Maybe they exist and I am just not aware of them.
<tgm4883_laptop> dcnoderunner, how can you delete videos through mythweb?
<dcnoderunner> sorry, I guess I meant "recordings". videos equaled recordings in my brain.
<ahave> can anyone help me setup a raid0 array?
<ahave> i have already set it up with the onboard controller, i just cant get to mount (i think)
<lime4x4> i'm talking about the video folder
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, yea you can delete them from the command line, then just rerun the video manager
<Khonshu> well video, you can do anyway you want.  so could recordings, but you'd have to delete something in the db.  all can be done from cli, but mucking around in the db is more that I want to do often.
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, is it a hardware or software raid controller?
<Khonshu> video, delete from ssh sure, and rescan collection
<Khonshu> recordings, mythweb is my preference
<lime4x4> ok thanks
<dcnoderunner> lime4x4: sorry
<ahave> hello again tgm4883_laptop
<ahave> i believe this would be hardware, being that my motherboard will be doing the work
<tgm4883_laptop> what motherboard?
<ahave> biostar 7050
<lime4x4> sorry for what?
<dcnoderunner> leading you the other way when I thought you meant recordings.
<lime4x4> no problem..
<tgm4883_laptop> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ahave> thanks
<ahave> so this would be a hardware raid, correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, actually, it's not really hardware raid
<tgm4883_laptop> as the OS will be the one that is doing the work
<ahave> oh
<ahave> ah, yes. ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what are the drives showing up as right now?
<ahave> idk how to check
<tgm4883_laptop> gutsy or hardy?
<ahave> 7.10
<ahave> gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> .20.2?
<ahave> idk. how can i check?
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, what version of mythtv?
<ahave> .20 i think. but how can i check to be sure?
<tgm4883_laptop> apt-cache show mythtv | grep Version
<ahave> .21.0 is the highest i see
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> so you really don't even need raid0
<ahave> hmm. why do you say that?
<tgm4883_laptop> storage groups
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, unless you wanted a raid mirror
<tgm4883_laptop> which isn't raid0
<ahave> wouldnt raid0 be faster?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, well since it's not really raid
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> i guess i will remove the raid then
<tgm4883_laptop> another thing to remember with raid0, is that IIRC, if you lose one drive you lose everything (on all drives in the array)
<ahave> yup
<ahave> i think i will just use single drives then
<ahave> i am not needing any mirroring of data
<ahave> if i am wanting to share the data with a windows system, whay file system type would you recomend?
<ahave> fat32?
<tgm4883_laptop> for your recordings
<ahave> for recordings, music, .iso, etc   all my media
<tgm4883_laptop> use XFS
<tgm4883_laptop> then use samba to share with the windows systems
<ahave> what if i want to access it on a dual boot?
<famicom_> is it just me
<famicom_> or has a new ubuntu release just come out
<dcnoderunner> US mirros still list 8.04 as beta
<tgm4883_laptop> dcnoderunner, 8.04 is still beta
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, then you would need something like fat32 or ntfs
<tgm4883_laptop> famicom, 8.04 comes out 4-24-08
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, ok. thanks. how much of a performance drop will there be by not using XFS?
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, well the real issue that you will have is the file size limitation of fat32
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure about the performance difference between the 3
<ahave> ah, but what if i use ntfs?
<ahave> are there any filesize limitations?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, but you probably won't reach them
<ahave> ok
<ahave> ubuntu should auto mount any ntfs partitions if finds, correct?/
<ahave> i can not seem to find my newly partitioned ntfs hard drives
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure it does in gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<ahave> it should be under /media right?
<ahave> "Ubuntu 7.10 comes with an NTFS driver and mounts NTFS partitions by default."
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, yea it should automount it then in /media
<ahave> i do not see a sda1 or sda2
<ahave> only cdrom cdrom0 hda1
<ahave> hda1 is my windows boot partition
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<ahave> let me know if you have any ideas
<ahave> DIL, i can not see them under /media
<ahave> DIL, I can see other NTFS drives however
<ahave> DIL, and gparted was able to see them (which is how i partitioned them)
<ahave> err, sorry
<Kevin`> can I have mythtv transcode digital tv signals to something with a lower bit rate real time for live tv?
<ahave> is there any reason why i can not access SATA drives in mythbuntu?
<Kevin`> ahave proably there is, but sata works for me
<tgm4883_laptop> Kevin`, for what?  A lower power frontend?
<SoulBlade> has anybody compiled mythtv for ubuntu?
<Kevin`> tgm4883_laptop it's too high bandwidth for (my) wireless
<Kevin`> SoulBlade yes.
<tgm4883_laptop> Kevin`, AFAIK, not for live tv
<SoulBlade> im having some issues
<tgm4883_laptop> you may be able to do it for recorded though
<SoulBlade> my error is in httprequest.cpp - BufferedSocketDevice has no member SocketDevice
<Kevin`> it works fine for recorded
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, is there any specific reason you are compiling from source?
<SoulBlade> there are issues regarding QString as well
<SoulBlade> yes - i need the .21 fixes release because .21 broke support for nvidia-glx-legacy
<SoulBlade> i could just downgrade, but i figured this would be a decent exercise being a bit of a linux newb
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, are you on gutsy?
<SoulBlade> i installed mythbuntu initially - is that gutsy
<SoulBlade> thats another thing - i have no idea what gutsy, edgy, or hardy is
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the codename for the release
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, hardy is 8.04, gutsy is 7.10
<SoulBlade> ah ok
<SoulBlade> gutsy
<SoulBlade> well gutsy is what i installed - though i installed a bunch of software updates - not sure if that moved me up to hardy
<weiser> Hey, does anybody have a video stream they know work with FREEBOX IPTV, just so I can test if its my source or HTPC cousing the problems?
<tgm4883_laptop> SoulBlade, there will be another backport from .21-fixes, but not until hardy is finished (apr 24, 2008)
<SoulBlade> ok - whats the easiest way for me to just downgrade back to .2
<SoulBlade> .20
<dcnoderunner> How can I reset Apport's 'don't pop up when xyz app crashes anymore' so that it does pop up?
<ahave> any chance gutsy does not support sata2?
<SoulBlade> why is it that when i tell the synaptics package manager to force version to .20.2 on mythtv-frontend it flashes 20.2 and then reverts back to .21 before i can install it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-04-06
<levander> Is there some secret to getting off the developers meeting notifications?  I just don't have time right now to participate and keep getting these stupid emails.
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, should be fixed now
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: Cool, thanks.
<levander> I went to Google Calendar, tried declining the even nothing worked.
<levander> It's interesting stuff yall are working on, I just can't do it now.
<levander> Even though I'd love to.
<tgm4883_laptop> let me know if you get another in 2 weeks
<tgm4883_laptop> or rather
<tgm4883_laptop> let me know if you get one tomarrow
<tgm4883_laptop> you should get a cancelation notice today
<levander> Cool, thanks.
<levander> Yeah, I just deleted it.
<levander> Anybody got any interesting web links?  I'm so bored tonight.
<tgm4883_laptop> stumbleupon
<levander> Actually, I just pulled that site up.  Remember reading about it awhile ago.  This first time I'm browsing it.
<tgm4883_laptop> get the firefox plugin
<tgm4883_laptop> it's pretty neat
<levander> What's it do?
<tgm4883_laptop> based on some of your interest categories, when you click the button it gives you a random website that you should be interested in
<tgm4883_laptop> the firefox plugin just gives you a button to click
<levander> K, I'm trying it.
<levander> This is crazy.  They've made like a slideshow of the internet.
<superm1> ?
<levander> Stumbleupon Firefox plugin.
<superm1> ah
<levander> The slideshow does kind of show how primitive all the content on the internet still is.
<levander> Society is still developing enough talent to populate the internet with.
<|DuReX|> I installed mythtv
<|DuReX|> can view dvb-t with other tools like mplayer
<|DuReX|> but I get a 'can't get channel lock' in mythtv
<|DuReX|> any id ?
<|DuReX|> ok found out
<|DuReX|> bug with importing
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/188473
<superm1> you on 0.21?
<|DuReX|> y
<|DuReX|> using hardy
<superm1> well no one reproduced it on 0.21 yet
<superm1> so if you have
<superm1> then please open it back up
<|DuReX|> send response
<|DuReX|> going to sleep now
<TelnetManta> superm1: hows it goin
<TelnetManta> how can I switch mythbuntu to use gnome?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> just install ubuntu-desktop
<superm1> and pick gnome at login instead
<emja> for some reason my ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile won't execute for the myth frontend user. opening a shell on the console doesn't source those files, yet logging in reomtely (via ssh) does. any pointers?
<emja> also, /etc/profile doesn't get sourced or executed by the frontend
<emja> but it does by a ssh login
<emja> hmm... the culprit was 'for i in /etc/profile.d/ ; do source $i ; done'
<keck> hello, i was wondering why myth isn't transcoding my .nuv files  -- not finding it in the docs
<keck> it went through and flagged commercials after finishing capturing, but it's not converting it to a smaller format..
<mpontillo> emja: how was that the culprit? on my system, (1) the 'mythtv' user has a shell of '/bin/sh', so bash-specific syntax of course doesn't work. (2) since the 'mythtv' user has no .profile, .bashrc doesn't get executed (since .profile is responsible for executing .bashrc if it finds that bash is running)
<emja> mpontillo: for some unknown reason the sourced files didn't have any effect, but when I moved the content to within /etc/profile all was well with the world
<mpontillo> well, if /bin/sh is really the interpreter, /bin/sh doesn't have the bash-specific "source" keyword
<mpontillo> you'll have to use "." instead
<emja> ahhh
 * emja slaps forhead
 * emja thumps his desk with his forhead - repeatedly
<mpontillo> that's why I suggesting changing the mythtv user's shell... no need for forehead thumping - that was a tricky one! ;)
 * emja ends up a slobbering mess, crying in the corner
<emja> two frikkin hours. no need for forehead thumping? I argue that! ;-)
<mpontillo> heh - it's your forehead!
<emja> many (!) thanks
<mpontillo> np
<mpontillo> keck: I've not done it myself, but this page has a good section on transcoding: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Removing_Commercials
<|DuReX|> weird, when I play TV in mythtv, the screen looks not really nice :s
<|DuReX|> using mplayer & tzap screen looks nicer
<|DuReX|> any id ?
<directhex> |DuReX|, you'd be hard pushed to give a less descriptive report
<|DuReX|> video seems to be out of sync with sound etc :s
<|DuReX|> not nice to watch
<|DuReX|> but when I use my dvb-t card with tzap & mplayer
<|DuReX|> it looks perfect
<elliot42> hey, I have a problem with sound. It was working fine the other day but now it doesn't. lspci reports the card (CMedia CM3738) and the modules are loaded automatically (snd-cmipci) but I'm getting no sound devices available for alsamixer, aplay or anything
<elliot42> i also can't see anything useful in dmesg, not even anything relating to sound in fact (from what i can see)
<Dar1us> elliot42: cat /proc/asound/devices ?
<Dar1us> although if it used to work and now doesn't you need to consider what has changed
<elliot42> well, all i have done is put the comp into a case (was just sitting on the ground b4)
<elliot42> the cards are in the same slots
<Dar1us> elliot42: I'd double check the card is seated properly
<Dar1us> did you change slots or anything?
<elliot42> although when i started myth up yesterday the frontend asked to be configured again, other than that, it seems normal
<elliot42> i removed the backplane on the card and put it directly in the slot so that the case wasn't making it sit at an angle or anything
<elliot42> http://pastebin.ca/973850
<elliot42> that's cat /proc/asound/devices
<elliot42> also, this is a combined front/backend machine if that's relevant
<elliot42> well, well, well... sudo aplay -l gives me some output
<elliot42> I didn't try that one before.. silly me. I'll see if permissions to /dev/dsp is the problem
<elliot42> what other devices does alsa use? /dev/dsp is for OSS, correct?
<Dar1us> elliot42: /dev/snd/*
<elliot42> thanks
<Dar1us> np
<Dar1us> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  0 2008-04-06 20:10 controlC0
<Dar1us> is one of the files in mine
<elliot42> I added the user to the audio group (which shuld be a member anyway, but maybe something went awry)
<Dar1us> there are others.. hw, pcm etc
<elliot42> i'll see in a sec if it worked
<elliot42> ha! that was it.. so simple
<elliot42> thanks
<Dar1us> np
<mu> I'd like to ask about search in Mythbuntu. I can't see howin Thunar and I don't know where my transcoded .isos are kept. I'd like to search for all isos on all disks but can't see how. I'm not connected to the net so hope there is something out of the box... what command line could I use to search for *.iso?
<Dar1us> mu: find / -name \*.iso
<mu> Dar1us: thanks... I get permission denied... should I do as root to get the whole drive?
<mu> damn, can't do root on ubuntu can I?!
<elliot42> sudo for root access, or sudo -s to stay as root in the open shell
<mu> thanks!
<versus> Hi I recently created my own lircd.conf with irrecord what should I do nextt? I have been looking for a remote.conf but I couldnt find one?
<Dar1us> irrecord basically generates the lircd config..
<Dar1us> versus: mythbuntu-lirc-generator will create mappings for applications for you
<Dar1us> if you named your buttons how it expected anyway
<versus> darlus so all I have to do is run mythbuntu-lirc-generator?
<versus> I named my buttons in german, does that matter?
<versus> I have run mythbuntu-lirc-generator and all I got are several empty files like .lircrc or mythtv at /home/versus/.lirc
<sebrock> if dpkg shows 'pn' as desired and status how can I remove this from DB?
<directhex> sebrock, "p" means purged, "n" means not installed
<sebrock> I noticed
<sebrock> I thought it would be removed from DB
<directhex> debconf settings are maintained iirc
<versus> I tested my remote with irw but I dont get any responses lird.conf tells me that all codes are written down as "raw-codes" may this be the reason?
<versus> does someone know a channel for lirc users?
<versus> mode2 works
<sebrock> Where does Mythweb look for it the videos? I have mythweb and my files on the same computer and have made symlinks from mythweb/data/ to all my music / video etc... still when I click on then in mythweb this path shows: http://x.x/data/video//mnt/200GB/Movies/300.mkv
<sebrock> and "/mnt/200GB/Movies" is a mount on my frontend (another computer)
<toad0225>  is there anywhere I might be able to discuss softcam with someone?
<toad0225> even in pvt?
<neoneddy> anyone around?
<toad0225> jsut me and I know nothing...hehe
<toad0225> I'm trying to find out about softcam myself
<neoneddy> ahh
<neoneddy> know anything of dvd burning?
<toad0225> yes, shoot
<neoneddy> mytharchive rather
<toad0225> oh nothing no myth yet
<neoneddy> I've been trying to get a Nascar Race to burn for my father-inlaw for a while now.. frsutrating
<toad0225> I'm a Windows guy for the most part right now....wanting to convert but cant find info on softcam
<neoneddy> I'm going to try a 30 minute show .. should be shorter failure cycles
<neoneddy> is softcam hardware or software?
<toad0225> software
<neoneddy> looks like some capture software..
<cosmic> hi @ all
<shawn_> afternoon
<MythbuntuGuest90> hallo
<versus> hi I got a problem, which is described over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648821 but I have a different remote so I need another way to fix that I hope someone can help me (sitting here for more than 5 hours. . .)
<nadolph> I'm curious about setting up a firewire STB in mythbuntu 8.04/mythtv.21 The online documentation says that the way firewire is handled in .21 is changed. Does anyone know of an applicable guide?
<directhex> nadolph, devices are dealth with by GUID now, not by port number
<directhex> since that's liable to change when your pc reboots, or goes into suspend, or your firewire bus randomly resets itself
<nadolph> right, i noticed that problem with the previous version
<_StefanS_> hi there, I was just trying out mythbuntu 8.04 beta, and in some cases mythtv crashes xorg, and sends me back to the login screen. I'm using an Intel GMA950, on a core2 duo. I suspect it has something to do with video overlay (Xv) not working well in all situations; can someone verify this ?
<directhex> _StefanS_, there are a lot of updates to the intel driver in hardy. seems they upload a new version daily at the moment
<_StefanS_> directhex: so do you think that may be the issue ? Its a rather old chipset
<_StefanS_> (I noticed the frequent intel-xorg updates btw)
<versus> is there an irc channel for lirc problems?
<Nikas> So, no root-user for the mysql-server in mythbuntu?
<Nikas> need to add my own db with a new user.. :/
<mpontillo> Nikas: mine has a root user, but I don't recall doing anything special to get it. You could try something like this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<directhex> Nikas, mysql always has a root user. on ubuntu, the root user has no password.
<Nikas> well..
<directhex> Nikas, as in "sudo mysql" or "mysql -uroot" will both give you root access to the database
<Nikas> mysql -u root
<Nikas> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Nikas> i havent done anything special
<directhex> and "sudo mysql"
<directhex> ?
<Nikas> same
<Nikas> mpontillo: Thanks. Will look in to that if i cant find another solution
<directhex> then you've definitely changed something from the norm
<directhex> changing the root password in mysql without debconf knowing about it will cause future problems for database-using apps
<Nikas> well.. i have to do something ;)
<directhex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-server-5.0
<Nikas> and that cant mess with the mythtv-user?
<directhex> unix users are not mysql users
<Nikas> i mean.. the db-user
<directhex> no, mysql-server-5.0's settings relate only to the root user
<Nikas> ok.. i'll try later. thanks
<Nikas> directhex: the command worked... i now have root-access :)
<Nikas> so.. thanks! :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-30
<Randall44> Hello, I need help with getting  TV out on a GeForce MX440 working
<Randall44> I have the following confuration:
<Randall44> P4 3.0 GHZ
<Randall44> 1 gig Memory
<Randall44> Onboard video (disabled by Geforce MX440 card)
<Randall44> Loaded Nvidia propriatary drivers.
<Randall44> TV out onlyworks when in Twin View.
<Randall44> Tried link located here, but none of the suggestions work
<Randall44> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Randall44> I am running mythbuntu version 8.04
<Randall44> Anybody?
<Randall44> Anybody out there?
<foxbuntu> Randall44, once you have asked your question it is impolite to continue asking or bumping it every few minutes, please ask your question and wait. Someone will come along to help you as they have time.
<Randall44> Thanks for noticing but 4 PM to 5: 30 is not every few minutes.  Thanks for noticing!
<id1402> hello.
<id1402> i have problems installing.
<id1402> please help.
<id1402> i will describe.
<id1402> i burned http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso.
<id1402> md5sum of cd ok.
<id1402> than it boots normally.
<id1402> finally comes login screen.
<id1402> User Ubuntu will login in 30 seconds
<id1402> again and again.
<id1402> i figured out that's a graphic card problem.
<id1402> i read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842093
<id1402> of course i raid installation manual pdf.
<id1402> here my hardware.
<id1402> i have grahic onboard.
<id1402> on a chip on maiboard is "vt8235" written.
<id1402> on another chip "vt6103".
<id1402> so what should i do to get graphic working?
<id1402> this mainboard works with suse well.
<id1402> tomorrow i will look what driver suse uses for this grahic card.
<id1402> i could run lspci and post the output in the forum thread.
<foxbuntu> id1402, try this disk instead: http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<id1402> ok.
<id1402> good night.
<hein_> Good morning from Germany.
<hein_> I've a question. I setup a new mediaserver with mythtv. I've on DVB-S card Hauppauge WinTV HD S", that works fine. Now I'll instlla a second card, a Tecnhisat Skystar HD 2. As far as I read it, the second card needs a so called s2lilipan (or so) driver and my Hauppauge card runs with the v4l driver. Is it possible to install both drivers?
<hein_> qustion possible?
<slakr> hmm... is it just me or is the site down? :(
<rhpot1991> looks like it
<slakr> ah well... found a mirror for thet image anyway *shrug* :P
<slakr> the*
<slakr> I'd have just used netboot, but I don't really wanna resolve the conflicts with ltsp
<slakr> anyway, cheers =)
<Ymse> Hi what user level is there on this #??? Have some newbee questions.....
<brewmaster> what's the difference between a channel's 'name' and its 'callsign' in mythtv?
<brewmaster> i don't see the 'name' displayed anywhere
<tgm4883> !ask | Ymse
<Zinn> Ymse: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Ymse> oki ;) First problem is that my Harddrive is not bootable after I have installed Mythubuntu. How can I fix that?
<foxbuntu> brewmaster, the Name is the Display name shown on screen, the callsign is the name used to identify the channel from your provider, MythTV uses this to match up the data from your data source (ie. Schedules Direct)
<genii> I'm trying to set up a firewire connection to my cable box. The firewire test shows p2p packets, etc. But nothing on channels 0-4 or 62,63
<genii> "partial lock" usually
<genii> (with 100% signal).  STB is a Pace DC155PF, OS is 8.04
<genii> DC551PF  rather ...
<Penfold> woah. clearly I need to go home, since my first reaction was 'Did MacOS 8 support firewire?'
<Penfold> :D
 * genii hands Penfold a large coffee
<genii> (K)ubuntu 8.04 ("Hardy Heron")
<Penfold> to be fair, I have just been speccing a quadcore hackintosh :D
<gumpert345> hi, I have been to the mythbuntu website to look for a jaunty trunk repo, but all I could download was a .deb file that didnt do anything, what happend?
<gumpert345> !trunk
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about trunk
<gumpert345> !jaunty
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about jaunty
<genii> !info myth-backend jaunty
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about info myth-backend jaunty
<brewmaster> this might be a silly question: what is the max resolution for over-the-air broadcasts these days?  The stuff I record is 1920x1080, but how do I know if that's "1080i" or "1080p"?
<darthanubis> gumpert345, http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<darthanubis> gumpert345, https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ppa
<superm1> gumpert345, that deb sets up trunk
<superm1> when you install it it put the apt-key and repo in
<gumpert345> I see, thats a good idea, a lot easier, than adding the repos by hand, does it check for your version by itself?
<rhpot1991> brewmaster: should be 1080i
<rhpot1991> as far as I know no one broadcasts 1080p yet
<rhpot1991> in the US that is
<brewmaster> rhpot1991: yeah, that's what i figured...
<Ymse> I have a huge problem with my boot loader...........and the file system on my HD......
<brewmaster> not that it matters, with my ghetto analog tv :P
<superm1> gumpert345, the versions on the repos will be newer than whats in hardy intrepid and jaunty
<superm1> so it won't need to do any checks - apt does it all for you
<superm1> just open up update-manager, synaptic, or apt-get and check for updates
<superm1> gumpert345, it was tgm4883's idea, so thank him for coming up with it and implementing it.  I think it's totally awesome :)
<gumpert345> superm i meant: does the deb file check whether i am using jaunty or intrepid?
<superm1> gumpert345, ah yeah it does.  it puts the proper line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for jaunty or intrepid
<superm1> it uses lsb_release to figure out what you are using
<gumpert345> tgm4883 the deb file for trunk updates is a very nice idea, and works! thanks
<tgm4883> gumpert345, your welcome
<tgm4883> wasn't that hard to put together either, so now there is one for -testing and my personal PPA
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105313&page=2
<darthanubis> "There are issues with LIRC in general on 64-bit kernels and this especially affects the PVR-150's."
<darthanubis> is this true?
<darthanubis> because my remote and lirc worked in 8.10
<darthanubis> now 9.04 lirc fails
<darthanubis> I go through this with each new ubuntu release, it's getting old:(
<superm1> darthanubis, what caused breakage?
<superm1> i wasn't aware of any such lirc breakage like that
<darthanubis> it seems just the upgrade to 9.04 broke lirc
<superm1> well is it the kernel that broke it though?
<superm1> can you try it with an 8.10 kernel?
<darthanubis> yeah the server won't start, compile or anything for me yet
<superm1> it needs to be isolated
<darthanubis> I don't have any 8.10 stuff around anymore
<superm1> grab the 8.10 kernel then from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux to try it
<bmsleight> Hi, I have been running my myth machine for a about three years. Time for a hardware upgrade. I am thinking of 3 of (Hauppauge Nova-T 500 dual digital TV tuner) - giving 6 unique feeds. To give extra flexibility or even more cards.   So the question is how many tuner cards is silly ?
<rhpot1991> 18
<bmsleight> Wow - 18 cards ?
<rhpot1991> Just picked a large number :)
<bmsleight> :)
<foxbuntu> bmsleight, uh...I have 11
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> I keep getting told its overkill/unnecessary...but I like it anyways :)
<bmsleight> rhpot1991:  Ok - 7 Duals ?
<bmsleight> I want to record lots of UK - Digital TV. Always have +/- 5 mins
<bmsleight> mpeg-2 streams
<darthanubis> btw mythtv-status and mythzoneminder are also broken for me. Zoneminder because the It seems the kernels since 8.10 broke modules for my webcam by Creative. mythtv-status keeps mailing some error I don't have atm. I'll provide details in a few.
<tgm4883> bmsleight, well keep in mind that you can record multiple channels from a multiplex with a single tuner
<rhpot1991> bmsleight: nope, 7 total
<rhpot1991> I have one dual tuner HDHR, and we don't have fancy things like multirec in the US here
<bmsleight> tgm4883: Cool - I don't think I have that at the moment - thanks
<rhpot1991> bmsleight: 7 is overkill for me, but it all depends, the most I ever use at once is 4 I think
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, wha? no multirec?
<rhpot1991> and some of those could have been pushed back and recorded later
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: not for HDHR, some things might
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> misunderstood you then
<bmsleight> At the moment with one dual card, I have lots conflict if I record program +/- 5 mins.
<rhpot1991> bmsleight: so you record everything 5 mins extra?
<bmsleight> Thanks for the pointers - I may go for 3 dual turners
<bmsleight> rhpot1991: I would like to record to, but do not at the moment, Hence, even with ntp, I get 1 / 20 missed ending of programs in the UK
<rhpot1991> bmsleight: I've had a few of those but for the most part mine are ok, you tend to learn which ones run a little long and adjust
<bmsleight> In my current system (especially at 20:00) I do not have enough feeds to do overruns.
<darthanubis> mythweb does not show the mythvideo module either
<darthanubis> just some observations
<darthanubis> 	[ -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-status ] && /etc/init.d/mythtv-status reload > /dev/null
<darthanubis> Date: 	Mon, 30 Mar 2009 15:30:02 -0400
<darthanubis> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<darthanubis> can't have mythtv-status installed without local mail getting spammed with this message
<darthanubis> can't someone just remove this cron job from the mythtv-status script?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: then it wont work at all
<rhpot1991> the cron job updates the motd
<darthanubis> :(
<rhpot1991> and I think populates some of the items you see when you run mythtv-status
<genii> darthanubis: Have you done:   sudo touch /var/run/motd.new           ?
<darthanubis> I always get the weird s*&%
<darthanubis> genii, yup
<rhpot1991> I think there was a bug on LP for this
<genii> darthanubis: Is it also owned by mythtv user?
<darthanubis> I think so as well, but I don't follow bugs, the ones affecting me seems ot never get fixed.
<darthanubis> genii, of course
<genii> Is it's permissions also set +rw   or so?
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure it should exist
<rhpot1991> doesn't on my system
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, what do you mean your not sure it should exist?
<darthanubis> /etc/init.d/lirc start
<darthanubis>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                                          [ OK ]
<darthanubis>  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your
<darthanubis>  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<darthanubis> oops
<darthanubis> after modprobing my modules the remote works again
<darthanubis> but it should be doing this by itself from boot
<darthanubis> so superm1 it does not appear to be that this 9.04 kernel does not work.
<darthanubis> enough constructive criticism, overall, 9.04 is currently running stable, and I can still record my shows just fine. Just little rough around the edges. But each time by full release, things are generally working.
<darthanubis> Keep up the good work guys!
<gbutters_work> !bug 351773
<Zinn> Bug 351773 in mythbuntu "Unable to access video devices" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/351773
<gbutters_work> !bug 351769
<Zinn> Bug 351769 in mythbuntu "Nofication box opens behind open windows" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/351769
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I wonder if you have a different issue with mythtv-status, it creates the file right before it tries to move it
<rhpot1991> and I think that part is running as sudo as well (croned)
<darthanubis> but it seems the system maintains that file
<darthanubis> and keeps permissions set to root
<rhpot1991> oh wait, it exists?
<darthanubis> mythtv-status shoudl just be reading the file, why is it trying to mv it?
<darthanubis> yeah it exisits
<rhpot1991> mv: cannot stat `/var/run/motd.new': No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> indicates it doesn't exist
<darthanubis> I know what it indicates
<rhpot1991> ls -la /var/run/motd.new
<rhpot1991> whats that return?
<darthanubis> wait
<darthanubis> I'm sorry man
<darthanubis> motd.new
<rhpot1991> ya motd is what the current one is
<rhpot1991> mythtv-status makes motd.new then moves it over motd
<darthanubis> no no motd.new just motd
<darthanubis> well motd.new is not being created then
<rhpot1991> let me figure out where this bash script ends up then you can run it by hand
<darthanubis> k
<rhpot1991> heh weird, changelog says it no longer ships it
<rhpot1991> this is a new version right?
<superm1> darthanubis, check the modinfo on the kernel modules and see what's up with them.  try to modprobe them yourself etc
<superm1> once you can get the main part of the bug sorted/figured out, can get it fixed
<darthanubis> k
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: run: sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-status restart
<rhpot1991> error free?
<darthanubis> superm1, http://pastebin.com/d7ced4e2c
<superm1> darthanubis, okay so they're built and available.  try to modprobe them and see what happens
<superm1> then checkout dmesg
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, yes error free
<darthanubis> superm1, they modprobe just fine
<Ymse> PLease help me-........I tried for 10 hours to configure my system...................how should I configure the partiions on mythbuntu?
<superm1> darthanubis, then try rerunning the init script and see if it still complains about that stuff
<superm1> and check your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d3b2c2412
<darthanubis> hardware.conf is fine
<darthanubis> /etc/init.d/lirc start
<darthanubis>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                                          [ OK ]
<darthanubis>  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your
<darthanubis>  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 72.4% free] disk[Total: 846.6GB, 32.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<darthanubis> just in case you were wondering
<superm1> hm interesting.  can you pastebin hardware.conf too then?
<darthanubis> sure:)
<superm1> darthanubis, someone just pointed this out: bug 344871
<Zinn> Bug 344871 in mythbuntu "Lirc doesn't load modules" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/344871
<superm1> that sounds like it might be it
<superm1> can you try removing the -k from /etc/init.d/lirc?
<darthanubis> I can try sure
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d7c65ae81
<superm1> yeah that hardware.conf looks good indeed
<darthanubis> modprobe -k $mod 2> /dev/null || MODULES_MISSING=true remove "-k" from this line? Line 25 for me.
<darthanubis> I guess it is the onle "-k"
<darthanubis> only
<darthanubis> /etc/init.d/lirc start
<darthanubis>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                                                                          [ OK ]
<darthanubis>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                                                                                      [fail]
<darthanubis> not the same error, but I get the FAIL part
<superm1> so that fixes the main error at least.  try running the script with restart as an argument instead then
<darthanubis> prefect :!
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> well that's THAT!
<darthanubis> Thanks superm1 I missed you:)
<superm1> darthanubis, add a comment to the bug that that fixed it and can catch it in the next lirc bug triage
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> done
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: btw how is mythexport treating you?
<darthanubis> I have not used it much since you fixed it and got it working for me:)
<darthanubis> I'm taking a trip at the end of the week and will see if I can get video on my Creative Zen
<darthanubis> I guess I don't need nuvexport anymore, since I don't record to .nuv
<darthanubis> Will mythexport work with .nuvs?
<rhpot1991> in theory
<darthanubis> I remember a while back you advised not to record to .nuv as to beeter remove commercials and whatnot from my recordings. So that by the time mythexport got around to transcoding them the recordins whould have no commercials
<rhpot1991> I believe I had someone tell me it did
<darthanubis> interesting
<darthanubis> That would be awesome
<rhpot1991> really the question boils down to, does ffmpeg like them and I think it does
<darthanubis> because I could save gobs of diskspace
 * rhpot1991 prefers to just buy larger drives instead of compressing
<rhpot1991> I do cut commercials and do mpeg2 lossless for shows I keep though
<Ymse> I can't get GRUB to work on my mythbuntu................the computer recognize the IDE harddrive as a SCSI.............
<rhpot1991> Ymse: I think evertying shows up as /dev/sd* anymore, sata or pata
<Ymse> oki.............but I still can't get the freaking computer to boot from the HD.............
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, Yeah my next HD purchase will be the 1TB for aprox $90
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: 1.5tb is the sweet spot now
<rhpot1991> can score that for 100-110
 * rhpot1991 just got one
<darthanubis> sounds good
<darthanubis> is that an internal drive?
<rhpot1991> yep sata2
<rhpot1991> seagate
<rhpot1991> they dropped the warranty from 5 years to 3, but still
<darthanubis> newegg?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: yep
<rhpot1991> tigerdirect sometimes has decent prices too, normally not as good as newegg though
<darthanubis> sweet, I love newegg
<hads> The 1.5TB Seagates are werid
<rhpot1991> hads: if you have an old version you need to firmware flash them, that issue is gone by now though
<hads> Yeah, I've had 1 DOA, 2 with the firmware thing and 1 which showed up as a 500GB drive on some motherboards.
<rhpot1991> weird my backend doesn't want to use my HDHR properly tonight, keeps defaulting a recording to firewire
<rhpot1991> heh hads you adopted too early :)
<hads> I'm not using them myself, that was for others :)
<hads> I'm quite liking the WD GP series myself actually.
<rhpot1991> hads: I've heard complaints of them being slow
<hads> Yeah, they are a little slower than the Seagates but have been plenty fast enough for me as media drives.
<hads> Probably wouldn't use one as a / drive though.
 * hads would use an Intel SSD if they didn't cost a million dollars
<slick666> Hi all
<slick666> I'm having a problem with mythtv and I'm trying to resolve it so I can record a show in 3 hours
<slick666> When tuning a channel the Mythbox locked up completely
<slick666> after doing a hard reboot it's asking me for the "Database Configuration"
<slick666> I have no Idea where to start
<slick666> can anyone give me some pointers?
<superm1> slick666, check for bad hardware to start
<superm1> a quick hard drive check, and memory check are best
<superm1> followed by booting up off a live disk and run a file system fsck
<slick666> you think the hard drive could be bad?
<slick666> the system seems to boot up fine
<slick666> internet, other things non-myth seems to work fine
<slick666> I was hoping to configure the database just so I can get things running tonight
<slick666> I can swap hardware do some testing later on this week
<superm1> well in trying to debug a complete lock up, it's always best to rule out bad hardware
<superm1> if it's got some bad sectors that when they get read cause problems etc
<superm1> or if your memory has some bad bits that when get written to cause problems
<slick666> I understand
<superm1> if you are in a time crunch and think the hardware is good however, go fsck the filesystem and run a repair on the mysql tables
<slick666> I guess I'm looking for the "Duck-tape" fix just to get the ting running for an (if it can) and do all the analysis
<slick666> ok
<superm1> if things are good and working again, then check the drive(s) and memory and what not tomorrow
<slick666> cool
<slick666> is there a command to force the system to fsck the drive upon next boot?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i think you just touch /forcefsck
<superm1> or something like that
<superm1> !google it
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about google it
<superm1> !google
<Zinn> This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://www.google.com/ )
<slick666> yea
<slick666> google helped my
<slick666> got it
<slick666> a more relevant question might be...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-31
<slick666> what database should I look at repairing?
<slick666> I'm still pretty green on myth's backend
<slick666> actually poking around seems to have revealed more of the problem
<slick666>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<slick666>  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<slick666> landon@MythBox:~$ ERROR 126 (HY000) at line 1: Incorrect key file for table '/tmp/#sql_1cb6_0.MYI'; try to repair it
<slick666> the reason the sql database has an error is because it's in the /tmp directory
<slick666> upon reboot /tmp is cleared so the database Does not exist
<hads> The database name should be mythconverg
<slick666> but why would the system be trying to open a database in a temp directory
<hads> No idea, might be something to do with how the init script checks tables.
<slick666> I think what I want to do is remove the file location from mysql's database listing (or something like that)
<slick666> I think it was referenced when the system hung
<slick666> since I rebooted the machine the database dne
<slick666> so I have to tell mysql that it does not exist anymore, stop trying to access it
<hads> mysqlcheck -A will check all database tables
<slick666> tat command comes back as all clean
<slick666> hmmmm
<slick666> maybe a reboot is in order
<mib_gvq4gmer> This may be a very stupid question!  If I install Mythbuntu, does it boot straight to Myth TV & not go through all the Ubuntu desktop stuff?  Thanks
<slick666> ok guys, I rebooted and no dice
<slick666> I get the error
<slick666> Database error was: No database selected
<slick666> even when I run mythbackend-setup
<slick666> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this
<slick666> if I can't configure the backend what can I do to fix the software?
<tgm4883> slick666, which iso did you use to install?
<slick666> Mythbuntu 8.04
<slick666> a while ago
<slick666> been upgrading ever since
<slick666> I think I figured out the configuration for the database with the exception of the password
<slick666> Score, I think the loging should be -u root -p ''
<slick666> (blank password)
<slick666> at least mythfilldatabase is doing something
<Shadow__X> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Shadow__X> !password
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about password
<Shadow__X> !default
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about default
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> slick666, in /var/mythtv
<Shadow__X> there is mysql.txt that has the mythtv password
<Shadow__X> for root i am not sure but running as a user root you should beable to switch it
<thedarkone> is there a way to unformat a drive
<MythbuntuGuest26> Hey, is there something special that I have to do to get the music player in mythbuntu 8.04 to work?  I figured I'd just point it at an .mp3 file, which it sees, but when I click play, nothing happens...the pause button lights up, when I try to escape out it says something like "do you want to leave the music playing?"...but I get nothing
<MythbuntuGuest26> videos will play through vlc on the box without a single problem (with sound too)
<wombo1> Is the ubuntu forums down for anybody else?
<wombo1> haha I dont know if it was me but I tried to do a wget from an attached file. Next thing no PC's in my place get get to the forums at all due to a 'Database Error'
<wombo1> Looks like its up and running again now
<JEDIDIAH__> your sound problems could be due to any number of things... including the sound being on mute. '-)
<tracypeek> Good Morning! Has anyone here had success at running User Jobs? I would like to convert my .mpg's to .mp4 with HandBrakeCLI after a recording has finished. Ant ideas?
<rhpot1991> tracypeek: I can help you out with the user job portion, but not with the handbrake portion
<rhpot1991> tracypeek: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_job
<rhpot1991> also you can look at the user job portions of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport_old
<tracypeek> Thanks for the info ... I will look at that first! Thanks Again!
<rhpot1991> yell if you have any questions
<asphere> I set up ACPI sleep/wake as per: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup
<asphere> System woke up last night and recorded a show. very nice
<asphere> but it didn't go back to sleep again
<asphere> Do I need to make sure the frontend doesn't autostart if I want it to go back to sleep?
<foxbuntu> asphere, yes, i believe you need to use and adjust the settings in mythwelcome
<foxbuntu> asphere, but I am not positive on that
<asphere> Thanks. Checking into mythwelcome. I think it's the ticket
<thedarkone> hello
<thedarkone> for some reason i can't get channel changer to work with comcast
<tgm4883> anyone recommend a dtv converter box?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-01
<MythbuntuGuest16> Linux newb.  I installed Linux Mint.  I then installed the mythbuntu package.  However, I'm having trouble installing the drivers for my Hauppage WinTV-1600.  Also, how do I get back to the Mint desktop.
<IAmWill> with mencoder, how do i rip a DVD raw, I have the disk, and I am setting up a mythTV box, I want no compression, just raw video
<hads> Try #mplayer
<IAmWill> no responses
<IAmWill> =(
<hads> mythtv can import DVDs I believe
<IAmWill> i didnt see that option... will look into
<Steve_> is there anyone in here who knows how to setup VDPAU support with .21 who would be kind of to help me out?
<BBHoss> anyone know the status of cablecard and charter?
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: CableCARD support now available, see http://www.mythbuntu.org/cablecard for details :: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Beta http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/beta :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforu
<BBHoss> i knew it was a fucking joke
<darthanubis> I broke my mythweb/apache
<nasevz> Can somebody tell me what "-service" option in "mythfrontend -service" means?
<nasevz> I am trying to start frontend in another screen, but everything after -service is ignored
<hads> Yeah, you'll want mythfrontend.real
<darthanubis> Setting up mythexport (1.99.4-0ubuntu1~ppa11) ...
<darthanubis> ln: creating symbolic link `./video': File exists
<nasevz> I should use mythfrontend.real -display :0.1 instead mythfrontend?
<hads> nasevz: mythfrontend is a wrapper script, you can read it to see what it does
<nasevz> ok, thnks
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, mythexport's coonfig page is broken for me atm
<ChinoChano> hi guys. a question. which kernel is in the different mythbuntu livecds?
<ChinoChano> i would need the 2.6.29 one..
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I have a fix for the symlink issue, I need to test a few other things before I push it though
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: pastebin your apache error as to the config page and I'll look into that
<Ymse1> what is the su password for mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> Ymse1: su is disabled by default, use sudo
<Ymse1> oki
<Ymse1> Do you have any idea why I can't boot after instaling the Mythbuntu CD?
<rhpot1991> Ymse1: grub screwed up?  Gonna need to be more specific than "can't boot"
<Ymse1> Well I can't even get the tree structure to match what is should been.
<Ymse1> df /boot show one aufs Hardrive.....
<darthanubis> rhpot1991, I resolved it. I broke my apache2
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: ok good
<ChinoChano> guys, do you know which kernel is shipped with the different mythbuntus?
<superm1> ChinoChano, its the same kernel with that line of ubuntu release
<superm1> so 9.04 is 2.6.28, 8.10 is 2.6.27, 8.04 is 2.6.24
<ChinoChano> ok. i think i would need the 2.6.29... but maybe on the 2.6.28 I would find what I m looking for... anyone using it could tell me? (thanks superm1 )
<superm1> ChinoChano, it's possible to backport patches from 2.6.29 if necessary too
<superm1> you are best off asking in #ubuntu-kernel or kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com to get your patch backported
<ChinoChano> ok. but could you have a look at the 2.6.28 (if you have it) and look for WideView support?
<ChinoChano> more precisely:WideView WT-200U and WT-220U (pen) DVB-T USB2.0 support (Yakumo/Hama/Typhoon/Yuan
<ChinoChano> is this avail in 2.6.28?
<superm1> ChinoChano, i'm really not that familiar with the internals of the code for that
<superm1> you'll want to ask the kernel guys
<ChinoChano> ok no pb. i should find a kernel changelog to know what is inside...
<id1402> hello.
<id1402> i managed to install mythbuntu.
<id1402> i have a question.
<id1402> how can i prevent loading mythtvbackend and frontend at startup?
<Shadow__X1> uh thats the purpose of mythbuntu
<id1402> i only make "cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg" to record my old vhs recordings with pvr-150.
<id1402> i installed mythbuntu because i knew it has great pvr-150 support.
<id1402> install was easy.
<id1402> great distribution.
<Shadow__X1> uh you can install whats needed for the pvr-150 on ubuntu
<Shadow__X1> its just ivtv
<id1402> i never used ubuntu before.
<id1402> i use suse since 9 years.
<Shadow__X1> so install ivitv on suse
<Shadow__X1> or just get the driver from linuxtv
<Shadow__X1> http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/
<id1402> no. i've old suse 10.0 installed, everythin runs great, but not pvr-150. bad ivtv driver there.
<id1402> i don't want to make upgrade to newest suse release.
<Shadow__X1> goto that side you can install the driver
<id1402> i'm happy with mythbuntu on separate pc.
<id1402> i will let it so.
<id1402> put it would be better for me, if mythtvbackend and frontend weren't starting automatically.
<id1402> now frontend starts and i close it manually.
<id1402> "cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg" is easier better for me than making a schdedule recording.
<id1402> why there isn't just a button "start recording with default profile now" in mythtv?
<id1402> that's why i use "cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg" in terminal.
<id1402> i'm trying now to get nfs working.
<id1402> how to load nfs in mythbuntu?
<id1402> i mean nfc-client.
<id1402> in suse i have to make entry in /etc/fstab and then "/etc/init.d/nfs restart".
<id1402> is it the same in mythbuntu?
<id1402> i want that file.mpg from "cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg" is directly written to a partition on another machine with nfs-server.
<id1402> hello highzeth.
<id1402> do you know nfs-client on mythbuntu?
<id1402> tobi.
<r3z> Is the ATI TV Wonder Cablecard box dual tuner or single or how does it work?
<foxbuntu> r3z, have you tested the software yet?
<foxbuntu> r3z, all of the specs and information are in the deb
<r3z> I dont have a box yet.
<r3z> I am looking at maybe purchasing one ;)
<foxbuntu> r3z, the software will explain, you dont need a box yet
<foxbuntu> its just spec
<r3z> Sweet!
<r3z> Alrighty. I can use it then ;)
<foxbuntu> have you downloaded the deb yet?
 * r3z goes off to buy one....
<r3z> Ya.
<r3z> Just installed it. Checking it out.
<foxbuntu> Good :)
 * foxbuntu looks around and decides to go back to hiding
<foxbuntu> not nearly the volume to the site today I was hoping for...but not bad still
<foxbuntu> 2100ish hits
<r3z> How does Comcast broadcast its digital TV signals?
<r3z> Anyone know?
<foxbuntu> r3z, Comcast converted to CADIE as of yesterday, its now all handled with AutoPilot
<r3z> Schweet!
<foxbuntu> r3z, what exactly do you want to know about it?
<r3z> Is there a tuner card I can buy to get the channels over 100? I do not have any premium channels only want some of the digital channels. Don't know if its possible yet or not.
<foxbuntu> r3z, via RG6 (coax?)
<r3z> foxbuntu, yes.
<foxbuntu> r3z, not going to happen, digital channels are encrypted
<foxbuntu> r3z, thus the "cableCARD"
<r3z> Ya.
<r3z> Figured as much :(
<foxbuntu> r3z, you can use a STB from your local cable co and then grab it with any number of tuners
<r3z> Ya but that is a PITA.
<foxbuntu> r3z, also when Myth .22 is out (likely all the support will be in Mythbuntu 9.10) the HDPVR will be able to capture HD channels via you HD STB's
<foxbuntu> r3z, its what it is
<r3z> Ya
<foxbuntu> r3z, also...you could pickup a ready to use unit when they go on sale: http://www.foxmediasystems.com ;)
 * foxbuntu waits for hads to poke fun at his self promoting
<r3z> ;)
<foxbuntu> r3z, im actually beta testing what I think I am going to be selling now...its pretty exciting to finally be getting to this point
<Ymse1> I'm setting up Ubuntu for later instaling MythTV....how is it recommenden to partition the Harddrive?
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, any way you like :)
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, personally I have a mount point called /mythtv (but thats LVM) where all my recordings and such reside
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, the defaulted guided install on the Ubuntu disk works just fine however
<Ymse1> foxbuntu........but the default make all in one partittion???
<Ymse1> have thought about making it like following after reading different forums:
<Ymse1> /dev/sda1 - ext3 -Mount point / - 5GB
<Ymse1> .  /dev/sda5 - SWAP - 3 GB
<Ymse1> .   /dev/sda6/ - xfs - mount point /home  - 110GB
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, no it makes three partitions by default / <swap> /var
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, you dont want /home to be the big one
<foxbuntu> Ymse1, that configuration would not work
<Ymse1> foxbuntu: I found out, but thx anyway.....but still instaling so will have plenty more to bother you with   :)
<Ymse1> I'm just hoping that Ubuntu will boot from the HD after instalation, because the Mythbuntu live CD did not..........
<Ymse1> and noooo................I still wont boot from the bloody Hardrive..........
<hads> foxbuntu you spammer :)
<foxbuntu> hads, there you are...took you long enough
<foxbuntu> ;)
 * hads just woke up
<foxbuntu> slacker..
<foxbuntu> lol
<Ymse1> Oki......problem har been localized................I need to reset the master boot record..........
<gumpert345> hi I am running mythbuntu jaunty after, I have problems to run the frontend and mythtv-setup, whenever I start it, the gui either doesnt appear or is all black, the PC reacts on Alt+F2 thought (ATI card) is this a known problem or should I tell someone?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-02
<Alex_21> I am installing using a CLI Version of Ubuntu
<Alex_21> I want to make this box a front/backend
<Alex_21> For MythTV
<Alex_21> What packages do I install for a minimal install o mythtv
<Alex_21> ? Please
<rhpot1991> Alex_21: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991> and
<rhpot1991> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/mythtv-backend-master
<rhpot1991> you can follow the dependencies there
<Alex_21> Thanks
<Alex_21> Now, what can I do. I have a box with free P
<Alex_21> cI Slots but 266 MHZ of CPU and 512+ MB or RAM. I also have another bow with 256MB or RAM and 1.25 GHZ or CPU. How should I set it up?
<Stemming78> Mythbuntu v9.04 Beta -  SYSTEM locks (crashes) when trying to manually input IMDB video #...  Is this a known issue - possible fixes?
<Alex_21> cI Slots but 266 MHZ of CPU and 512+ MB or RAM. I also have another bow with 256MB or RAM and 1.25 GHZ or CPU. How should I set it up for best performance? I have no PCI Slots on the faster box
<Alex_21> cI Slots but 266 MHZ of CPU and 512+ MB or RAM. I also have another box with 256MB of RAM and 1.25 GHZ ofCPU. How should I set it up for best performance? I have no PCI Slots on the faster box
<Alex_21> Please
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, its impolite to ask the same question more than once in an irc channel
<Alex_21> I corrected typos
<Alex_21> I'm sorry
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, still not sure what you are asking however
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, what is the problem you are having?
<Alex_21> I don't know how best to set up the configuration
<foxbuntu> you have two machines, one with a 266MHz CPU and 512M ram correct?
<Alex_21> If I put my TV tuner in the Desktop with PCI slots free, should I network it to my other box for compression or will the other bow do it on its own?
<Alex_21> Yes
<foxbuntu> wow...thats an old one
<foxbuntu> ...at any rate...it depends on the tuners you are using
<Alex_21> Yes, PowerMac G3 Gosemer
<foxbuntu> ah
<Alex_21> It is a HTache Win-TV tuner
<foxbuntu> thats a software encoder correct? (doesnt stream MPG)
<Alex_21> It is the one shipping standard with the HP Invent boxes at the moment
<Alex_21> No, that is the Tuner itself
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> does the tuner have hardware encoding?
<Alex_21> I don't know
<Alex_21> I'll check.
<foxbuntu> as in it creates an MPG stream on the card then sends that to the PC
<Alex_21> Can you give me an estimate either way
<Alex_21> I mean lets say it doesn't
<foxbuntu> I would likely say the 266MHz wont cut it
<foxbuntu> even with Hardware encoding, you will be border line
<Alex_21> Would it cut it if it has Hardware Encoding?
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Beta http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/beta :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<hads> It might. But that's kinda slow.
<Alex_21> Well, then what can I do
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, newer hardware?
<Alex_21> Not a chance
<hads> That would be the answer
<hads> Okay, the other answer wouldbe don't make a media PC.
<Alex_21> If I networked it to the other box can I save myself the trouble and just use this box as a relay?
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, there really isnt much else you can do, the 266Mhz proc wasnt designed with video streams in mind
<foxbuntu> nope
<Alex_21> Grr
<foxbuntu> the load it still on the device creating the stream
<Alex_21> I have a Moterolla PVR with the latest firmware from my cable company
<Alex_21> Can I use Firewire from that to watch all the channels?
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, depends on your cable co...its hit and miss
<foxbuntu> Alex_21, some cable cos even handle it different in different areas
<Alex_21> Grr
<Alex_21> That sucks
 * foxbuntu is full of great news tonight
<foxbuntu> :)
<Alex_21> Ok, what else can I do. Isnt 266 MHZ good for anything?
<hads> Not a lot no.
<foxbuntu> uh
<foxbuntu> solitare on win 98?
<Alex_21> No, I mean something Recent
<hads> No
<rhpot1991> cli server
<Alex_21> I just put money into upgrading periferals on the pyppy
<foxbuntu> ?
<hads> A low end targetted distro like puppy or something.
<Alex_21> Puppy, ... Sorry
<foxbuntu> as in ...who told you to do that?
<hads> Or yeah, as rhpot1991 said, something without X
<Alex_21> No one
<foxbuntu> well I hope it didnt cost allot then
<Alex_21> It is my only PPC Box that I can spear at the moment
<Alex_21> Spare
<Alex_21> Here is an idea. Is there a way to do the streaming without X?
<rhpot1991> PPC is dead, sorry to inform you :)
<Alex_21> Will that free up a lot of RAM/CPU?
 * rhpot1991 just unhooked his B&W G3
<Alex_21> I have the Beige G3
<Alex_21> I need to use it for something
<rhpot1991> Alex_21: not much anymore
<Alex_21> Thin Client maybe
<Alex_21> ?
<tgm4883> doorstop?
<rhpot1991> they struggle with OSX even
<Alex_21> And trip over it
<tgm4883> !%requirement%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about %requirement%
<Alex_21> Well, maybe you guys know of something I can do because I have a computer without any PCI slots left
<Alex_21> Or rather none at all
<Alex_21> And It has a good CPU in it
<Alex_21> But I don't know what to do to get the Win-TV Tuner inside of it
<tgm4883> file server?
<Alex_21> I bought the tuner thinking that the G3 would take it
<Alex_21> Yes, the G3 will become a Thin Client with XFCE or something
<Alex_21> If it can handle that
<Alex_21> But I don't know how to get the tuner inside this other machine
<Alex_21> Is there a FW to PCI Bridge or something?
<Alex_21> My fingers are crossed
<hads> You can uncross them.
<Stemming78> Unable to locate anything on this, but was curious if there is an issue with MYTHVIDEO crashing when selecting option to manually input the IMDB number...  Using Mythbuntu v6.04 beta.  If no, where should I post the thread?
<foxbuntu> hads, would you like to post the most awesome link tonight?
<hads> huh?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, what version? are you on -fixes, -testing, or -trunk?
<foxbuntu> hads, you know which link to post for hardware suggestions ;)
<hads> Oh the spam.
<Stemming78> foxbuntu: using v9.06 beta....  not sure of the second question
<hads> s/(6.04|9.06)/9.04/
<Alex_21> That is the only way to do this
<Alex_21> Isn't there any such device?
<Stemming78> sorry...  late...  9.04 beta
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, oh you mean of Mythbuntu
<hads> Stemming78: Using a weird theme or something?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, i havent heard anyone say anything...I havent tried it myself...I do Have a 9.04 beta machine running
<foxbuntu> yeah which theme are you using?
<foxbuntu> that could do it
<Stemming78> hads: Had the "black" theme preloaded...  It has IMDB Search pasted on the screen (as if it is allowing you to search).  Switched to the "Blue" theme and that got rid of IMDB search field...  BOTH will lock the machine when trying to manually input the IMDB number
<rhpot1991> I've seen the issue with the IMDB box always up, I haven't tried to search for something in a while though
<Stemming78> Using "Mythcenter" now...   Projectgreyhem" has the issue when you load into Mythvideo setup
<Alex_21> How can I use this PCI Module
<Stemming78> Have a large library -    several movies cannot be found when searching - only option is to manually input it.
<Alex_21> Is there a PCI mini to PCI adapter?
<Stemming78> Should I open a thread for the issue -  if so, where and what log file is needed for the crash
<Stemming78> Trying to help with the "bugs"...  Only issue I have come across...
<hads> I've not seen it
<Stemming78> To trying to be bothersome, but what do you all suggest I do for the issue?  IMDB Search = lock
<Stemming78> *not
<superm1> tmdb instead
<superm1> or omdb?
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<superm1> if one of them works better for you we can set it default for installs
<superm1> just need to let people know
<Stemming78> superm1: Is this the new tagging agent for 9.0?  If so, how do I switch to it?
<Stemming78> I have never seen either before...
<Stemming78> superm1:   Do I need to follow this to get it to work?  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tmdb.pl
<Stemming78> Or is it preinstalled?
<hads> TMDB and TTVDB are the way forward
<Stemming78> OMDB has a better coverage of movies, but TMDB has the nicest cover boxes...
<Stemming78> Is IMDB getting scrapped?
<hads> TMDB is based on OMDB
<hads> And IMDB use from myth is getting scrapped, it violates their ToS
<Stemming78> hads:  so that explains IMDB being broke in 9.04...   I suppose it works is v8.10...   Eventually there is going to be an update that will install the tmdb.pl  script and update the script settings in Video Settings / General - page 4/7
<Stemming78> I sthat correct to assume? or will I need to manually do this?
<hads> Stemming78: It doesn't actually explain it 'cause it's being removed in myth trunk, 9.04 is still based on 0.21
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, I think its included in MythTV .22
<Stemming78> Ahh...  thanks for clarifying that...
<hads> Oh, and yeah, the tmdb scrips are in trunk
<Stemming78> One last question...  Is the theme supporting the "switch"?  wont crash?
<foxbuntu> Stemming78, what switch?
<Stemming78> *that is wont crash as result of the theme
<Stemming78> tmdb
<foxbuntu> it will
<hads> The whole mythvideo metadata thing is being changed in trunk
<foxbuntu> we have to redo the entire thing for .22 any how
<Stemming78> ok... so wait would be the answer
<foxbuntu> :)
<Stemming78> THANKS!
<MythbuntuGuest13> installing mythtv but it says i need qt how do I install that?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest13, are you using the packages?
<MythbuntuGuest13> This is what I did
<MythbuntuGuest13> http://pastebin.com/m242e3c57
<MythbuntuGuest13> Changing name to eric_
<eric_> I went to the mythtv wiki to install from there using the latest source code and installing the prereqs
<eric_> nevermind installed qt3 package and now running
<mycosys> hi guys - I appear to be missing an Xlib.h and an XvMclib.h - any clues http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d63aa1caf
<Ymse2> In the "Connect source to input" the fields scan for channels is shaded. What have I forgotten???
<piglit> hello there what was the command (in command line) to check if your hard disk is working in the right order?
<tgm4883> piglit, not sure what you mean
<piglit> tgm4883: i have got a new hard disk and i want to check if it is broken i thought i saw a error when booting but it went by to fast
<tgm4883> if it's broken?
<tgm4883> well you can check if it's mounted by typing "mount"
<piglit> well it is mounted
<piglit> isnt there something like a checkdisk?
<tgm4883> you could fsck it, but should unmount it first
<piglit> so that way i wont be able to check the boot partition?
<tgm4883> um correct?   I'm not really sure
<tgm4883> you could boot a live cd and fsck all of it
<piglit> cant i just look up the boot msg i saw it must be saved somewhere i ques?
<tgm4883> dmesg perhaps
<tgm4883> or /var/log/syslog
<id1402> hello.
<id1402> how can i make sshd start automatically on mythbuntu?
<id1402> i have to make "/etc/init.d/ssh start" every time aufter reboot.
<foxbuntu> id1402, then something is broken on your system, it should start on its own.
<id1402> lol.
<id1402> ok.
<id1402> there was another problem. mythbuntu detected an update of base-files.
<id1402> but wasn't able to install because url was wrong.
<id1402> how to fix it.
<id1402> mythbuntu 8.10 here.
<id1402> installing packages from internet works.
<foxbuntu> id1402, sudo apt-get update
<id1402> but update of base-files says "wrong url" or "cannot connect to server" something like this..
<foxbuntu> your repo list is out of date
<id1402> why is the repo list of the new mythbuntu out of date?
<id1402> i will try "sudo apt-get update".
<foxbuntu> id1402, its a package list in the repos, it tells your machine what version is currently in the repo
<foxbuntu> you need to update it before installing packages (if you havent done so in awhile)
<id1402> ok.
<foxbuntu> and the repo list from the install disk is never the current one
<id1402> i already have instsalled packages successfully.
<id1402> from internet repo.
<foxbuntu> id1402, dont do things that way...you could break things
<id1402> it was mc.
<foxbuntu> always try to use apt-get or synaptic
<id1402> mc was the first program i installed manually.
<foxbuntu> well thats ok
<foxbuntu> because that done with apt-url
<foxbuntu> I mean dont go manually to the repos and download the debs then install
<foxbuntu> just use the repos the way your supposed to
<id1402> no no.
<id1402> i used this grafically software management tool.
<id1402> the yast of ubuntu.
<foxbuntu> once updated you can make sure everything you need is installed with: sudo apt-get install -f
<foxbuntu> id1402, thats likely Synaptic
<id1402> yes.
<foxbuntu> thats ok as well
<foxbuntu> like I said, apt-get, or synaptic
<id1402> i prefer apt-get if i know package name.
<foxbuntu> id1402, you can search for packages with apt-cache search <package_name>
<id1402> ah ok.
<foxbuntu> but again update first if you havent done so in awhile
<id1402> is there any command to make after "apt-get install"?
<foxbuntu> id1402, I would suggest you make sure your system is current for you ssh problem with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<id1402> in suse i have to make "SuSEconfig" after installing package in terminal with "yast -i package".
<foxbuntu> id1402, sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<id1402> ok.
<id1402> thank you.
<id1402> i will try.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> gl
<id1402> foxbuntu: everything done.
<id1402> system updated.
<id1402> ssh still doesn't start at bootup.
<id1402> bye.
<Linux7657>  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Seconda tvout help please
<MythbuntuGuest88> hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-03
<root> hi
<root> hi
<root> can anyone help me with mythubuntu?
<Guest81072> hi
<Guest81072> can anyone help with mythubuntu?
<Guest81072> hello?
<tgm4883> !ask Guest81072
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask Guest81072
<tgm4883> !ask | Guest81072
<Zinn> Guest81072: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Guest81072> so ive added mythubuntu to ubuntu 8.10 and it gets no upnp backends found. how can i fix that?
<tgm4883> what did you install on ubuntu 8.10?
<Guest81072> mythubuntu
<tgm4883> how did you install it though?
<tgm4883> from the iso, synaptic, apt-get?
<Guest81072> on the main page, it has an add option
<Guest81072> it would be synaptic
<tgm4883> are you saying you used this  http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883> or you just selected packages to install from synaptic?
<Guest81072> the link you given
<Guest81072> ive clicked on the mythubuntu logo
<tgm4883> ok, so you installed mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> do you have a mythtv backend anywhere on your network?
<tgm4883> or is this a single machine setup?
<Guest81072> can you tell me what is mythtv backend? im a little noob for this sorry
<tgm4883> ok, so mythtv is built as a client/server model
<Guest81072> yes
<tgm4883> where the client is used to watch shows, and the server is used for things like recording shows
<tgm4883> so it would seem you don't have a backend setup (the server portion)
<tgm4883> so open up mythbuntu control centre, and tell it to install the backend (if you want this all on the same machine)
<tgm4883> then you will need to run mythtv-setup and set the backend up
<Guest81072> okay
<tgm4883> read this http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual  it should help you along the way
<Guest81072> how can i run the mythtv-setup? simply run the application?
<Guest81072> thanks
<Guest81072> i see now the setup
<Guest81072> after it downloaded the backends
<Guest81072> ok, next problem :)
<tgm4883> right, after it downloads and installs the backend, you can run mythtv-setup
<Guest81072> running the setup, the screen is glitchy, messed up, and i cannot read a thing on it
<tgm4883> ati card?
<Guest81072> yes :)
<tgm4883> are you updated?
<Guest81072> in ubuntu ive allowed the restricted hardware and it downloaded the driver
<Guest81072> i hope its the latest
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> Guest81072, what is your screen resolution?
<Guest81072> 1366x768
<tgm4883> ok, try adding "export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=True" to /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<Guest81072> done :) ive been reading forums, and i added this. the application will start normaly, but this setup wont
<tgm4883> have you rebooted since adding that?
<Guest81072> nope
<Guest81072> should i try?
<tgm4883> perhaps
<tgm4883> i'd try it
<Guest81072> okay, be back in a second
<Guest84888> hi, im back
<Guest84888> its the same :(
<josh__> I'm migrating my heavily modified lircd.conf and lircrc from gentoo to ubuntu. I have a MCE USB tuner with a Comcast Custom 3 remote, and two blasters controlling a Samsung LCD TV and a Aiwa surround reciever. What's the best way of using my exisitng lircd.conf and lircrc and making them "stick"?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Guest84888, maybe try doing "mythtv-setup --geometry 1266x767"
<Guest84888> in the session-settings?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> from the command line
<Guest84888> okay
<tgm4883> and make that 1366x767
<Guest84888> same :(
<Guest84888> could it be that my video card is not compatible with this application?
<Guest84888> also, when i launch mythtv i can see the screen, but not the mouse
<tgm4883> which ati card?
<tgm4883> yea, I think thats by design
<Guest84888> i have an ati mobility radeon hd 3470
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Guest84888, not sure, maybe try the open source drivers would be my next guess
<tgm4883> i've never had particular luck with ati cards
<Guest84888> is this setup part of mythtv has own session-settings file?
<Guest84888> so i can insert this always indirect command there too
<tgm4883> well that is a system wide change we made
<tgm4883> its an environment variable
<Guest84888> i see :(
<Guest84888> well anyways, thanks for all the help
<Guest84888> i will try something
<Guest84888> bye
<josh__> I'm migrating my heavily modified lircd.conf and lircrc from gentoo to ubuntu. I have a MCE USB tuner with a Comcast Custom 3 remote, and two blasters controlling a Samsung LCD TV and a Aiwa surround reciever. What's the best way of using my exisitng lircd.conf and lircrc and making them "stick"?
<josh__> I can't find a basic lirc guide for ubuntu
<dschlenk> anyone out there want to help me with a xvmc issue?
<dschlenk> nm then
<wombo> If you had of waited someone might have helped you.......
<darthanubis> Where is the setting to tell mythtv to leave x amount of drivespace?
<darthanubis> Global Auto Expire Settings
<darthanubis> nvrmnd
<croppa> my  mythtv box has been working perfectly up till tonight
<croppa> now it will not record anything
<croppa> I am at a loss to know where to start looking
<croppa> I cannot schedual (?) a recording either
<croppa> however all the old recordings are there to watch
<croppa> Also if i press R during live tv it will record
<id1402> hallo.
<schlazor> my MBE is currently 8.04. is there a good reason to upgrade it to 8.10?
<tgm4883> schlazor, um, no?
<tgm4883> are you happy with what you have?
<schlazor> no
<schlazor> i have the distinct pleasure of owning an ir blaster from iguanaworks
<schlazor> and it doesnt really work
<tgm4883> ah
<schlazor> despite lots of attempts
<schlazor> figured maybe 8.10 would help
<tgm4883> well i'm not sure about that device
<schlazor> since it appears that their precompiled debs are for 8.10
<schlazor> just wondered if there were other good reasons
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> more mythexport features
<schlazor> i'm also having issues with xvmc but who isnt
<schlazor> module seems to load but it doesn't seem to do anything
<schlazor> well anyway i think i'll give it a go. you know, right before 9.4 is out :)
<pfein> anyone using myth as music player?  I don't really watch video...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-04
<bogus-> hate it as a music player ;)
<pfein> bogus-: better suggestion?
<pfein> (this is on an old laptop)
<HappyHater> is there a way to specify aspect ratio with mythtranscode?
<HappyHater> it keeps spitting everything out at 16/9, the original is 4/3
<gumpert345> hi I have a sru960 remote Id like to use with my mythbuntu box, what IR receiver should I buy for the PC? Does someone know a howto for setting up lirc?
<jeff__> hi guys. I'm trying to set up mythbuntu (well, I'm in the install now). I have sound, video acceleration, but I'm having trouble with my tv tuner. I know it's supposed, it sort of half worked with mythdora.
<Kraln> oops.
<Kraln> my bad. so, I've just installed the firmware for my hvr-1600, we'll see how that goes.
<Kraln> er, hvr-1800
<Kraln> I have video now, but it's pink/green
<croppa> my  mythtv box has been working perfectly up till tonight
<croppa> now it will not record anything
<croppa> I am at a loss to know where to start looking
<croppa> I cannot schedual (?) a recording either
<croppa> however all the old recordings are there to watch
<croppa> Also if i press R during live tv it will record
<yellowking> I was looking through the 8.10 installation guide, and on pg 13 it says the Hauppauge HVR-1600 does not work (no driver).  Is that out of date?  Based on general mythtv info, I was looking at an HVR-1600 1183...
<tgm4883> !logs | croppa
<Zinn> croppa: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> yellowking, that info is at least 6 months old
<croppa> Thanks tgm4883 and Zinn , mysqlcheck --auto-repair -A -u mythtv -pmysqlpass (Where mysqlpass is the database password) fixed the problem
<croppa> Reading the logs also helped :-)
<rhpot1991> yellowking: I think the issue is that it doesn't work out of the box
<rhpot1991> there are also a few different versions of it, which causes some confusion.
<rhpot1991> with a little time an effort it should be usable, double check with google that specific version
<yellowking> Cool, thanks guys.
<Zanthus> hi everybody
<Zanthus> I've got a question about mythbuntu
<Zanthus> I'm using mythbuntu 8.10 and the main partition which has the OS, the GUI and the programs installed on it somehow has no free space left
<Zanthus> the other partitions for swap and recordings both have lots of space free
<Zanthus> is there any maintenance procedures that I should be doing to ensure that the main partition (the one with the OS and the apps) doesn't fill up?
<Zanthus> *are
<Kraln> seems my hvr-1800 is not supported =.
<Kraln> back to windows xp mce for me
<foxbuntu> Kraln, enjoy windows, perhaps their paid support and crashing software is best for you
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> trash can keeps filling up when deleting movies... is there a way to bypass the trashcan?
<schlazor> rm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-04-05
<squish102> does anyone use mythbuntu as a frontend booting off a usb thumbdrive?
<pretender> getting the following dependency error when installing Vive in ubuntu 8,10 Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec0d  How do I resolve this
<Raspberry> yo :)
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, :)
<Raspberry> so I have two shows (recorded back to back) that never actually recorded due to tuner setup issues (I was trying to get record some non-digital shows through the V4L /dev/video0 interface) -- and it didn't work
<Raspberry> but they're stuck in the Recorded Shows
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, I have seen that when the tunner failes to tune, but you would have to review the mythbackend.log to really figure out the "why" but the how to fix it, you could use phpmyadmin to access the table to find the records with sql and remove them...it prob failing to remove them because the files don't exist
<Raspberry> yeah the file size reported is 0
<Raspberry> I'm a webdev so I'm fine using phpmyadmin -- I just don't want to create a bigger mess later
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yeah...understandable
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, I have done it a few times
<foxbuntu> you just have to clean them out of one table
<Raspberry> Every time I start "fixing" things on my own... if I ever come in here and need help with some other issue... people chew me out for whatever I did on totally unrelated things :p
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yeah...opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one and they have a tenancy to stink
<Raspberry> so in the mythconverg db, recorded table... do I just need to chuck out the two rows that are causing me problems?
<foxbuntu> recordedprogram
<foxbuntu> thats the table
<Raspberry> I see them in recorded too
<foxbuntu> sorry yes, both tables
<Raspberry> there's only 1 entry in recordedprogram and two entries in recorded... maybe that's the issue
<foxbuntu> could be
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<foxbuntu> and they should be gone for good
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> one more Q quick :)  Is there an easy way to reset the status of mythweb
<Raspberry> or the look rather
<Raspberry> something happened when I accessed it from my phone and now it's stuck on a blank white page
<Raspberry> I'd love to help out on the project -- I'm trying to step back from my businesses that I run ... so that I can get more time to play with stuff like this :)
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, strange, you could do this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Raspberry> nope, that doesn't do it
<Raspberry> I've restartd the box
<Raspberry> it's been blank for a couple of months
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, ok, so its really strange
<Raspberry> yeah, the page source is actually blakn
<Raspberry> but it prompts for login and requires the valid user/pass
<Raspberry> I could PURGE the module I suppose
<Raspberry> maybe that'd do it
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythweb
<Raspberry> giving that a shot now
<foxbuntu> k
<Raspberry> it's still blank
<Raspberry> what's a page / link under mythweb/
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, let me get you one
<Raspberry> that I could call directly because this just dumps me on the index... maybe there's a problem with that
<Raspberry> thx fox
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, what did you do?!
<foxbuntu> mine is blank now too
<foxbuntu> lol
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> maybe I should file a bug :p
<Raspberry> it's been blank for a few months now
<foxbuntu> mine hasnt
<foxbuntu> but then again I dont update this box very often
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, hmm...looks like a php issue perhaps
<Raspberry> maybe
<Raspberry> I'll have to poke around -- I thought it was just a config / saved state issue
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yeah...file a bug
<Raspberry> j
<Raspberry> er, k
<Raspberry> that's cool... the new Synaptic has screenshot support
<Raspberry> maybe I should join facebook one of these days ... everybody else is doing it
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, naw...I never did either
<foxbuntu> :)
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> i think I'll keep in the shadows then too
<Raspberry> is launchpad the appropriate place for logging bugs on this?  (I'd assume so)
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yes
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, we can pass it upstream to MythTV if its their problem
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> foxbuntu: I just checked my logs... this might be our culprit... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/329053
<Raspberry> commenting out the two "NULL" lines fixes the issue
<Raspberry> in /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, well guess I was right, its PHP
<Raspberry> yeah, I checked the /var/log/apache2/error.log and that made it pretty obvious
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, actually after reading further its a packaging bug left over from older installs of mythweb
<Raspberry> apparently this is the real fix?
<Raspberry> sudo mv /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess.obsolete
<Raspberry> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<foxbuntu> yup
<Raspberry> I'll fix it the right way then :p
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, this is going to become a very comely asked question i thinks
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, Im going to get this documented quickly
<Raspberry> maybe put it in the topic :)   MythWeb blank?  Read this...
<Raspberry> :p
<Raspberry> thx for all your help, btw
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, no problem
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, https://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Ubuntu_MythWeb_Blank
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, also...
<foxbuntu> !mythweb% | Raspberry
<Zinn> Raspberry: This is a known issue with a simple work around: https://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Ubuntu_MythWeb_Blank
<foxbuntu> now its documented
<foxbuntu> kees, good work on the Mythweb PHP5 issue
<Raspberry> yup the mv htaccess thing works
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, cool..
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, well I am off to bed
<Raspberry> thanks again
<Raspberry> g'night
<HermitZ> Hello all, any one up for helping a linux noob?
<HermitZ> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<cwood> I've got mythbuntu 9.04 beta installed.  I got audio working over HDMI to my tv.  However, it seems the audio only works during SD shows or commercials.  When a digital show comes on, the audio goes away.  If I change channels I can get audio, but when I come back I still don't have it.  Any ideas?
<cwood> I should clarify, all the stations are digital.  Just the shows that are higher resolution have trouble.
<cwood> I wonder if these shows are putting out an audio format (5.1?) that my tv doesn't do.
<gbutters> cwood, in setup>general do you have enable ac3 or dts to spdif enabled??
<gbutters> If you do try disabling them
<cwood> Ok, I'll check. I was just looking at it and the show had a choir going and I could hear them, but when they finished and the speaker started, I couldn't hear the speaker.
<cwood> Switching it to stereo on that screen worked.  My TV cuts off the left edge of that screen so I can't see if the ac3 or dts is selected.
<cwood> Odd question alert...  If a system is setup to use the wakeup acpi options, what if the system is asleep and the person wants to watch live tv?  how do they wake it up?  Just press the power button?
<cwood> Gotta run, thanks for the help with the audio
<rockx0zone> I am having a hard time getting the remote to work with the HVR-1600.  i am using version 9.04. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<rockx0zone> anyone awake?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-05
<dewman> is anyone here using a hybrid tuner?
<dewman> what are scte channels ?
<brybot> Hi all. I have got several questions. The first is the following: I have an HVR-1600 (which I may return) and I can tune and watch analog just fine on it. As I am aware, the 1600 has hardware encoding for analog. However, watching digital is choppy on both 2 and 2.8 GHz machines. Worse on the 2. I have read that tuning digital is easy because its an MPEG2 stream. Could it be that I am recording it just fine and those computers cannot su
<tate> I have a mythtv installation that works just perfectly- except for some reason the volume starts on the low-end.  I raise it and periodically throughout watching a recording it will bring the volume level back to the initial low default.  Can I change this behavior?
<dewman> tate, you might have better luck in #mythtv-users
<brybot> I just tried enabling VDPAU Normal and Slim. Now when I try to watch tv or view a recording, I get a black screen and the computer becomes completely unresponsive. Any ideas? I have a GeForce 84xx
<jst_> I really want to use mythbunturepos to update to the latest version of 0.22, but I'm scared this will create dependency hell with my NVIDIA drivers.  Any suggestions?
<Zinn> jst_: Please watch your language.
<Jay2k1> hello guys
<Jay2k1> i experienced a weird problem
<Jay2k1> my htpc refuses to transcode a certain recording
<Jay2k1> backend log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Um3R5dXs
<Jay2k1> it has transcoded 10 to 15 recordings, without any problem
<Jay2k1> only that specific one seems to differ somehow
<Jay2k1> i've read that the error code 139 may point to a setting > 1 in "allow X simultaneous jobs", at least on AMD athlon64 X2 CPUs
<Jay2k1> I have such a processor in the htpc, but that setting is 1
<Jay2k1> also, all the other recordings were transcoded fine.
<DaveQB> My EIT schedules are all out by an hour after the daylight saving going back to standard time on the weekend. How do I "reset" the EIT data?
<DaveQB> It seems to resolve itself on Thursday. Could it be the EIT data sent over the air was wrng and only corrected in time for Thursday the 8th April? Can't the TV stations correct EIT instantly and myth pick it up pretty fast??
<Thunderstorm> hi
<Thunderstorm> is eyeTV 3 hybrid usable under linux?
<tmkt> morning
<saylinen> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<rhpot1991> new feature: wolfie recruiting.  "you don't have enough wolfie credits to watch this recording yet"
<Daviey> heh
<jolaren> Is it possible to create a limit mythweb account? For my children that is
<tgm4883> jolaren, I don't think so. IIRC i remember someone else asking that awhile ago in #mythtv-users
<jolaren> I had my daughter usin the mythweb interferance
<jolaren> One time.. and one time only
<jolaren> If I have time later on I will take a look thro the source
<jolaren> and see if perhaps it's possible to nerf it yourself
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-06
<mdisieno> i need someone familiar with modelines and running 1080 through a tv. i will supply Xorg.0.log if needed
<mdisieno> typing this with one hand so forgive me, im attempting to use modelines to combat my overscan issue with my tv. i have a vizio vx37l runnning 1080i right now, overscanned. the gpu is an nvidia7900gtx piping to the tv via a single link dvi-d to hdmi cable im trying to just fix the overscan and get my sides back.
<mdisieno> brb going to try new modeline.
<troldrik> I upgraded to lucid and its 0.23, but I can't start mythtv-setup to upgrade the db:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/K8jDm4uF
<Daviey> troldrik: can you raise a bug, and state what you upgraded from, please.
<troldrik> on launchpad?
<troldrik> hmm.. seems it was insisting on a .22 mythtv-common package.
<troldrik> trying a nuke and install.
<troldrik> fixed it.
<superm1> troldrik, in the future, can you please file a bug before you nuke it if you encounter problems like that?
<superm1> it's the only way we can normally fix those kinds of things
<troldrik> well I figured since I've been using a third party source for .22 it wouldn't be of that much use.
<mdisieno> whats the worse that could happen if my modelines are off in my xorg.conf could it fry my gpu?
<troldrik> just the display device.
<troldrik> though... it'd have to be pretty old.
<mdisieno> oh so it could only eff up my tv. k, i had a bit of an issue with modelines, watched as my tv's whites turned a little green and fuzzy
<mdisieno> troldrik, no, its recent, vx37l
<mdisieno> troldrik, wooo, sigh of relief
<superm1> troldrik, even with third party sources, if they're common and it's something we can try to fix upgrades from we do
<superm1> so just FYI in the future :)
<superm1> we're not as strict as other ubuntu packages in that sense
<troldrik> k.
<troldrik> Well the next problem is that mythvideo crashes when I switch to file browsing mode... but it's too late to mess with it.
<troldrik> fails on a QList<T> assert... smells like a code bug.
<mrand> troldrik: If it still crashes after enabling auto-builds, please follow the directions here : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Debugging_with_Ubuntu_packages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV
<troldrik> auto-builds?
<mrand> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto-builds
<mrand> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Auto builds are available for MythTV 0.22 for Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.  If you see references to 0.22-trunk, you can ignore the -trunk part :-)
<mrand> auto-builds = more recent bug fixes
<maphew> I just fresh installed mythbuntu 8.10 i386, which appeared to work fine, then dist-upgraded. now mythfrontend just shows a black screen
<maphew> /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log says "Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8" many many times
<maphew> any idea how I can fix this? thanks
<maphew> (same error with mythtv setup launched from MCC)
<maphew> Log grabber results: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/5B38k6QA
<maphew> hmm, not entirely black, black background with black box in centre (visible 'cause of grey outline)
<maphew> maybe it's black text on black background? I tried disabling all themes and renabling only official one; no change
<superm1> maphew, i would start with a newer fresh install version to be honest
<superm1> maphew, but that type of problem is indicative of having fglrx installed and it trying to use radeon
<superm1> i dont see references to fglrx in those logs, but double check
<maphew> how do i determine which driver is being used? none of the menus show video drivers (none that I've found yet anyway)
<superm1> that log shows it trying to use radeon
<superm1> do this to check for fglrx:
<superm1> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<maphew> ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.600-0ubuntu2                          Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
<superm1> so that means it's not, that's just the modaliases
<superm1> so would it be possible for you to start with a newer version of mythbuntu than 8.10?
<superm1> like maybe 9.10 or so
<maphew> yeah. my bandwidth is slow and metered. I was attempting to save $ by upgrading instead of downloading a new iso
<superm1> ah
<superm1> have you heard of zsync before?
<maphew> rsync, not zsync
<superm1> you can try to binary upgrade the 8.10 ISO into a 9.10 ISO
<superm1> so what you can try to do is go make a tmp directory and copy the 8.10 ISO in
 * maphew reading http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
<superm1> you need to rename it to mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and then run "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/karmic/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync"
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com]
<superm1> i've never done it from release to release, but i've used it between dailies over a long period of time - it should work for both i believe
<maphew> that looks cool, thanks!
<dewman> anyone using mythexport on .23 trunk?
<mrand> rhpot1991 should be, if he is around.
 * rhpot1991 doesn't really run .23 yet
<rhpot1991> dewman: whats up?
<dewman> rhpot1991, just trying to get it to install. It bugs out on unmet dependencies. Here is what it says.... http://pastebin.com/mYteQBn2
<rhpot1991> dewman: are you running karmic or lucid?
<dewman> rhpot1991, karmic
<rhpot1991> thats your issue, you need to enable the testing-ppa
<rhpot1991> and it will pull the newest mythexport from there
<dewman> ahhh...
<rhpot1991> ya, things changed in the autobuilds, and the version of mythexport in karmic doesn't match up with them
<dewman> rhpot1991, ok...That makes sense now.
<dewman> rhpot1991, voila! Thanks.... =)
<rhpot1991> dewman: no problem
<rhpot1991> hmmm I have a new version I can push over there, I'll do that now
<rhpot1991> dewman: if you update in a few minutes you should see version:  	 2.1.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<rhpot1991> has some ffmpeg fixes and better error reporting when ffmpeg fails
<dewman> ok, i will hold off doing a test run with it..
<tgm4883> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<rhpot1991> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-07
<mazda01> anyone know why mythweb isn't being upgraded like the other mythtv packages in lucid yet? i just did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and I don't see mythweb listed as being updated.
<mazda01> then when I went to my mythweb webpage from another computer, I see this all over the place and it doesn't really work: Incompatible protocol version (mythweb=56, backend=50)
<mazda01> OH!! nevermind, it appears as though mythweb was upgraded before (days ago) but the backend wasn't now that I read the protocol numbers more closely. hopefully this dist-upgrade sorts it out. I knew I shouldn't have tried to go to Lucid to early, well I am paying for it now!
<superm1> mazda01, the two should be in sync, just make sure you restart the back (or the system)
 * C-P facepalms
<C-P> can someone explain why mplayer was given the shiv in 9.10
<rhpot1991> C-P: meaning?
<C-P> "External Video Players (mplayer, xine, VLC) will not work with videos hosted on an SG " from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo - MythTV
<rhpot1991> don't use a storage group for them
<rhpot1991> internal player is more than capable anymore
<rhpot1991> so you really shouldn't need an external player
<C-P> one sec.
<C-P> internal player is more capable than mplayer? that hasnt been my experience really
<C-P> additionally, to switch from using storage groups to not using storage groups, do I need to reinstall from disk?
<rhpot1991> C-P: I haven't had any issues with internal player in a while, I used to use xine but thats not really needed anymore IMO
<rhpot1991> C-P: nope, just delete the storage group in mythtv-setup and then map out your directory as mentioned here:
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<C-P> I suppose my main problem is the keyboard input for controlling playback
<C-P> (for internal player)
<rhpot1991> all that is modifyable
<C-P> rhpot1991: how does one delete the storage groups?
<rhpot1991> mythtv-setup, navigate to storage groups (option 6 I believe), find the one for videos and delete it
<C-P> Right, no, I'm at that point, I just don't see a way to delete
<tgm4883> hit the delete key?
<rhpot1991> d
<rhpot1991> or m then delete or maybe its i then delete
<C-P> ah the d key worked
<C-P> so I deleted the storage group, altered the path for the videos in the setup, but mythtv is still trying to open videos over MRL
<rhpot1991> check that the player associated with those files is correct
<rhpot1991> and did you scan for change
<C-P> scan for changes, that got it
<C-P> thanks the
<C-P> then*
<edomeda> hey guys, can anyone tell me if the EEE BOX (EB1012) Intel Atom 330 would use 64bit or 32 bit mythbuntu installer?
<Daviey> edomeda: either, you can use 64 bit if you want to
<edomeda> Daviey, thanks
<edomeda> does the mythbuntu installer support linux software raid (md) ?
<Daviey> edomeda: no
<Daviey> (because ubuntu graphical installer doesn't)
<Daviey> you can convert to raid post installation
<edomeda> so I'd have to use something like ubuntu-alt and then install the repo?
<Daviey> edomeda: all the mythbuntu stuff is in the ubuntu repositories
<tgm4883> well everything is in the official repos
<edomeda> oh, I thought I'd need a mythbuntu repo to get it. :)
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> we do have auto-build
<tgm4883> which I would recommend enabling
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  It is available for the latest released MythTV (0.23) on Karmic and Lucid, as well as unstable trunk on Lucid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<edomeda> ah, well I'm in New Zealand and my download will take me 13hours 45mins for installer...   so I could save time using that + ubuntu-alt (9.10), right?
<edomeda> I've got two boxes, BE that needs raid, and FE eeebox.  Both will work well with 9.10 alternate CD + auto build?
<mrand> edomeda: do you know about zsync?
<edomeda> nope, I know rsync. :)
<mrand> Use any Ubuntu based CD and zsync to the one you want.
<mrand> Basically only downloads the difference
<edomeda> sounds cool, googling for it now
<mrand> edomeda: Take whatever iso you believe would be closest to the iso that you want. and copy/rename it to the one you do want.  For example: rename old .iso to mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and then run "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/karmic/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync"
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com]
<edomeda> mrand, wouldn't I need a zsync link for mediabuntu?
<mrand> mediabuntu isn't a distro, just a package, right?
<edomeda> mrand, ah, thanks
<tgm4883> it's a repo
<tgm4883> but you shouldn't need it anymore
<edomeda> tgm4883, so I'd get the same stuff using the 9.10alt + auto builder?
<tgm4883> well, 9.10 alt, add auto-builds, then install mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> then configure using MCC
<mrand> yep.  edomeda, I'm basically running exactly that.
<edomeda> great, that will save me 14 hours of download time. :)
<mrand> Except it wasn't 9.10 alt, but 7.10 alt that has been upgraded 4 times since.
<mrand> for exactly the same reason as you too: RAID config
<edomeda> I don't need alt for the eeebox, just my BE
<edomeda> shame that md raid isn't supported with the desktop cd.
<mrand> ah.  yeah.  might try zsync the desktop based on the alt when you go to bed.  It'll be a big download, but still less than a full one.
<edomeda> ISP here suck, they traffic manage everything to dial-up speeds. :(
<mrand> When I had dialup, I used to download a lot of stuff as I slept.
<mrand> I'm lucky to have a hugely fast link now.
<edomeda> NZ is really behind, we have monthly caps from 5-40GB per month.  Only one plan by one ISP has unlimited, but it's managed to horrible speeds for anything useful.
<mrand> unfortunate
<edomeda> yeah, I mean I've got a 14Mbit ADSL, but anything outside the country is horrible.  Which, is 99.999999% of everything I do, lol.
<edomeda> ah well, at least we get some good things.   Freeview is nice here, all our channels are HD and unencrypted DVB-T
<edomeda> been looking forward to building a myth setup for a few months.  Finally got the wife to "buy in." :)
<mrand> hehehe I slowly planned my mythtv setup for nearly a year.
<mrand> Around the end of the year and new year, bought stuff while it was on sale.
<mrand> Didn't want to sink money into something I wasn't sure would work out, but it worked great.
<edomeda> I tried for days to find a setup that compared to the eeebox EB1012, but couldn't match it.  dual core Atom 330 with nvidia Ion/9400, HDMI, 5.1 audio, and only uses 40watts with almost no space.
<edomeda> for BE I've got a core2duo @2.93, HVR-2200 PCIe dual tuner, and 4x 1.5TB drives.
<edomeda> my only concern is the network, I have gigabit for desktops and BE server, but 802.11n for FE eeebox.
<mrand> I've heard the 802.11n nic's can vary drastically, but I'm guessing you won't have any problems - especially won't have lots of machines running wireless.
<mrand> Your machine is pretty beefy.  My FE + BE + server is 2.2 GHz low-cache Core2duo with 2x750 GB (only doing SD).
<edomeda> I have a higher end WAP (dlink extreme gaming router)
<edomeda> yeah, but I'm going to be doing 1080p HD with my setup
<mrand> yeah
<edomeda> most of our programming here is HD, some 720p, but most 1080p
<edomeda> does the MCC work for doing a FE only install?
<tgm4883> yea
<edomeda> cool.  Is that what I'd use on my desktops to watch videos from BE as well?
<tgm4883> yea you would use the FE
<mrand> MCC is an installer/configurator
<edomeda> wow, 0.23 has a 15% faster h264 decoder, that's huge.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-08
<tgm4883> how do you determine it is 15% faster?
<mrand> release notes?
<edomeda> I didn't, myth notes say so. :)
<tgm4883> hmm
<edomeda> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.23
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.23 - MythTV
<tgm4883> not exactly sure what that means
<tgm4883> 15% less CPU?
<mrand> I would assume so
<edomeda> yeah, offloading decoding to hardware decoders and/or better code requires less CPU time
<mrand> Or it can process 15% more fps
<tgm4883> mrand, decoding, not encoding. Thats why i'm confuxed
<edomeda> I haven't checked, but don't some purevideo chips support h264 decoding on the GPU?
<edomeda> I'm pretty sure my eeebox ion supports VDPAU, as the mythtv site says another board with atom/ion does.
<mrand> google seems to confirm your eee supports VDPAU.
<edomeda> yeah, like I said, I spent a few days trying to beat it for cost, space, and power consumption.
<edomeda> that said, I've not tested it yet, so maybe there will be something I missed
<mrand> edomeda: if I didn't want a HD, or a smaller HD, would there be a better box (with VDPAU + HDMI out)?
<mrand> (in your searching)
<edomeda> nah, the problem is VDPAU is only on newer nvidia cards, so 9400+ (maybe one or two 8800 IIRC)
<edomeda> there are some asus boxes that wouldn't be bad
<tgm4883> how did the acer revo compare in your serach?
<edomeda> It's the same as the eeebox, spec wise.  But the few reviews I read didn't seem like it was a good as the eeebox
<edomeda> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2009/08/31/asrock-asus-zotac-intel-atom-n330-nvidia-ion-head-to-head/
<Zinn> [www.ehomeupgrade.com] ASRock, ASUS, Zotac Intel Atom N330 + NVIDIA ION Head-to-Head | eHomeUpgrade
<edomeda> dual core atoms with ion is really the best atm
<edomeda> from what I've seen, the atom 330 + ion can do two 1080p streams at once
<edomeda> and using only 40watts of power (max) is killer.  The box would pay for itself in a matter of months over a typical 350w desktop
<mrand> 350 watt?  wow.  My rig is only 120 Watts under medium load.  90 Watts sitting with mythfrontend idle
<mrand> (measured).  People tend to grossly overestimate power consumption now-a-days.... and the power supply vendors thank you for it.
<mrand> Even still, your point is valid.
<edomeda> sure, I just said typical 350w psu
<tgm4883> mrand, what did you measure that with?
<mrand> I went to my local library and checked out a Kill-A-Watt.
<edomeda> but, keep in mind that most PSU are rated at 50-80% capacity, so their rating usually 75-85% means that a 350w PSU running at idle will consume more power then a 150w psu
<mrand> Or you can buy them for not very much.  They are on sale regularly.
<tgm4883> yea i've been meaning to pick one up
<mrand> edomeda: huh?
<tgm4883> do libraries usually have them?
<mrand> I was surprised to see mine did
<mrand> I don't know if most do or not.
<mrand> edomeda: oh, I'm sorry, I misread what you said.
<edomeda> ok, so if your psu is 350w, that's max rating.  Your computer usually runs at 100-150ws
<edomeda> the lower it uses, the more in-efficient the psu is at the conversion
<mrand> edomeda: exactly correct
<edomeda> I need to test my eeebox for actual usage, I'd not be surprised to see 15 watts idle
<tgm4883> mine heats my house. I have cpuburn running on each core 24x7
<mrand> lol.  I leave some of my computers on in the office to help heat it in the winter time.
<tgm4883> home time
<edomeda> well I think the eeebox is really what sealed the deal for me.  It can do it all for a FE, and is the smallest box with best energy usage.
<AngryBurrito> Having difficulty getting Mythbuntu 9.10 show my HVR-1250 capture card. Can someone help?
<spiffydudex> Hello, I have setup mythbuntu and so far all is working. I have a problem where when I view liveTV the video is mirrored split down the middle of the screen. I installed TVtime and it shows the video properly. Can anyone point me in the right direction to correct this. I am using an Nvidia ION N330 with Happauge 950q
<tgm4883> spiffydudex, split left to right, or split top to bottom?
<spiffydudex> left to right
<tgm4883> spiffydudex, what are you using for your deinterlacer?
<spiffydudex> VPDAU, I have used CPU++ and Normal as well, but they both have the same effect
<tgm4883> thats not the deinterlacer
<spiffydudex> ah, well that may be the problem.
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Deinterlacing
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Deinterlacing - MythTV
<tgm4883> spiffydudex, ^^
<rhpot1991> spiffydudex: with the ion platform you should be fine to run the vdpau normal playback profile
<rhpot1991> there are some additional tweaks to xorg you can make on the vdpau wiki page
<spiffydudex> yeah, that is what I originally had it set to.
<rhpot1991> !vdpau | spiffydudex
<Zinn> spiffydudex: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> it should also help to update to our auto builds and get the latest nvidia driver from there
<spiffydudex> Ok, I'm just using the stable build 0.22.
<tgm4883> spiffydudex, if you haven't enabled auto-builds, then no you are not
<tgm4883> you would be using an RC
<spiffydudex> its the one that came with the 9.10 mythbuntu release.
<tgm4883> case in point
<spiffydudex> ok lol
<tgm4883> 9.10 shipped with a RC
<spiffydudex> ah that would explain alot then
<tgm4883> even if it didn't I would recommend auto-builds
<mrand> spiffydudex: mythtv undergoes pretty rapid development, so bug fixes are frequent, even on "stable" versions... hence the recommendation to enable auto-builds.
<tgm4883> what mrand said
<spiffydudex> yeah, I'm looking at how to set that up now
<tgm4883> !auto% | spiffydudex
<Zinn> spiffydudex: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  It is available for the latest released MythTV (0.23) on Karmic and Lucid, as well as unstable trunk on Lucid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<mrand> It's also available for older revisions (0.22) on 9.10/karmic
<tgm4883> yea someone should fix that
<spiffydudex> Thanks alot guys, with some luck I'll have this thing running by tonight.
<tgm4883> you want to take care of that mrand? I'm trying to eat lunch and release a beta here
<mrand> k
<Whyvas> What's the best way to batch update movie posters on mythbuntu 9.10?
<Whyvas> Jamu doesn't seem to work for me
<Whyvas> says it can't find any videos
<tgm4883> Whyvas, are you using storage groups?
<Whyvas> tgm4883, I'll take a look
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-09
<edomeda> hey guys, can anyone tell me if the MCC from auto builds, will install a nvidia driver with VDPAU support?  Seems I have version 185, not sure if I need the 190 to get VDPAU
<rhpot1991> edomeda1: odds are you will need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get it
<rhpot1991> or force 190.5 or whatever it is to install on its own
<edomeda1> quick question, can I install a X-less BE but still use the auto-builds for 0.23?
<mrand> edomeda1: main problem is that mythtv-setup is gui based.
<mrand> In a year, mythtv-setup should be moving to web-based, but it isn't there yet.
<edomeda1> mrand, I need to run mythtv-setup on the BE?  Can I run it on a desktop maybe?
<edomeda1> I was hoping I could install the autobuild deb, dist update, then just install mythbackend...  Then do my setup via mythtv-setup on a desktop/FE
<rhpot1991> edomeda1: dependency issues are gonna be more of a pain than its worth
<edomeda1> rhpot1991, shouldn't apt take care of those?
<mrand> edomeda1: setup needs access to sql database, and I believe it expects that to be on a local machine. I'm not a myth developer, but I can imagine ways you might be able to trick it, but I don't know that anyone has tried it and I would doubt it would be worth your time.
<mrand> What most people do that want a headless backend is that they install something that they can vnc or NX into.
<mrand> be back in six hours. :-)
<rhpot1991> edomeda1: ya apt does, but somewhere down the list you are gonna hit X11 for our packages
<rhpot1991> so you wont even be able to install without it
 * rhpot1991 grumbles and goes to sleep
<edomeda1> well I got myth installed, and ran the MCC, but it can't run myth-setup because of the database...  I checked and it has a 'mythconverg' db with tons of tables.  I haven't changed the default username pw, shouldn't it have asked during setup?
<edomeda1> hum, somewhere it's got a password set, I see "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<edomeda1> well I had to go into mysql and reset the password for all mythtv users, is that normal part of the setup?
<pvjor> hi all, need some help with a hvr-2200, I've installed 2.6.32 (according to wiki page has native support) and installed firmware in /lib/firmware/2.6.32...  But dmesg shows nothing about the card and manual modprobe has no output in dmesg or cmd line.  lspci -vv shows the card however.  Any help?
<edomeda> is there a way to install 0.23 without doing a dist-upgrade?
<pmcenery> edomeda: yes. Enable the auto build repository
<pmcenery> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<pmcenery> You can run 0.23 on karmic
<pmcenery> and probably older as well
<edomeda> pmcenery, thanks I got it.  now if I could only get my BE to pick up a good channel lock. :(
<edomeda> can FE be run in a window?
<pmcenery> Not sure about the backend issue you having. You can run the FE in a window. You need to launch it from the command line, or add/modify the menu entry to add --window --geometry 800x600 or whatever
<edomeda> should my OSD be all broken up as well as my picture?
<edomeda> I assumed if my signal was bad only the picture would be messed up, but both it and my OSD are all scrambled
<pmcenery> edomeda: that does sound odd
<pmcenery> I've not had any issues like that. Could be graphics card specific. What is it?
<pmcenery> Nvidia?
<edomeda> yeah, GTX260
<edomeda> running 190.53
<edomeda> it's my primary desktop, but I've also got a eeebox with an ion 9400M that does it too. :-/
<pmcenery> Ok. Very strange. I got 0.23 on karmic (FE) and it seems alright with Nvidia (1.85 though)
<edomeda> hum... lots of errors when I run FE in a window
<edomeda> 2010-04-10 00:13:12.764 [h264 @ 0x7f797995a360]error while decoding MB 33 1, bytestream (10470)
<edomeda> yet OSD says signal 96%, locked
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> newegg has a hdpvr for 190 today
<rhpot1991> <rhpot1991> promo code: EMCYRYX56
<MilhousePunkrock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkrock> Is there a way to use mytharchive on an FE-only machine? So far I get a message saying I either have no recordings or they are not available locally
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkrock: why not just go to the backend to do it?
<MilhousePunkrock> rhpot1991: The Backend does not have an optical drive
<MilhousePunkrock> This machine has, I had to do some apt-pinning to get 0.21 here, but now the FE seems to be working so far, and I can get to the file selection screen
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkrock: if you setup nfs shares to mirror the file structure it may work
<MilhousePunkrock> rhpot1991: Long story short, there is no way of using the FE directly?
<MilhousePunkrock> From what I read I was already afraid I would have to set up an NFS
<Azkaban_> Has anyone had the error "More data is available" when mounting a samba drive in Windows Xp?
<Azkaban_> the server is my mythbuntu 9.10
<tgm4883> Azkaban_, I have not because I don't run samba, but I would urge you to stick arqqqqqqqqqqqq.
<tgm4883> around
<Azkaban> Sorry my network got dropped. Has anyone had the error "More data is available" when mounting a samba drive in Windows Xp?
<Azkaban> The server is my mythbuntu 9.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-10
<benomatic> anybody using the 10.04 beta2 release?  i have a 9.10 box with broken audio, and my sound motherboard/audio is reported to work again in 10.04.  i mainly wonder about the myth0.23cr2 more than the ubuntu bits.
<tgm4883> benomatic, I have 10.04 updated, but I didn't install from beta2
<benomatic> tgm4883: is it reasonably stable? (myth 0.23-xxx, that is)
<tgm4883> yea I use it on my prod box
<tgm4883> I don't have any major issues with it
<tgm4883> !hardware
<Zinn> If you are looking for Mythbuntu Hardware to setup a dedicated PVR, why not have it already built and working? Check out http://www.mythbuntu.org/merchandise
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> benomatic, http://www.mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<tgm4883> check what i'm running it on there
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> actually, that needs updated
<benomatic> i've already got all the hardware, and the sound worked in 9.04; but when i upgraded to 9.10, audio disappeared.
<benomatic> so either coincidental hw failure, or something else bad.
<nichos> hi all, i have the hvr-2250, should I install the mythbuntu 10 beta or the 9 and try to make it work?
<nichos> my assumption is since 10 includes the newer kernel it would be easier
<rhpot1991> nichos: well 10.04 will be out the end of the month, and it includes mythtv 0.23, and you are right it will have a newer kernel
<rhpot1991> so if your device isn't supported in 9.10 then you should give 10.04 a shot
<nichos> rhpot1991: thanks for the response. I've just burned rc2 and am about to plop it in:)
<rhpot1991> nichos: excellent, please report any bugs you may find
<nichos> we'll do!
<nichos> If anyone is still awake, I got mythbuntu installed, using the hvr-2250 i have the module showing up (under lsmod) but I'm not sure what to select in the caputre card setup. Any ideas?
<nichos> i have no /dev/video* it appears
<nichos> im not sure if that's related
<tgm4883> nichos, isn't the 2250 a digital card?
<nichos> tgm4883: yes, well, the analog isn't working in linux yet:)
<tgm4883> digital doesn't show up under /dev/video*
<tgm4883> IIRC, you need to set that up in mythtv as a DVB card
<nichos> dvb dtv capture card?
<tgm4883> yea
<nichos> tgm4883: didn't work:(
<nichos> should xawtv work first?
<nichos> that's how I noticed there's no /dev/video*
<tgm4883> I don't know, I don't use xawtv
<tgm4883> nichos, how do you know it didn't work? what did you test
<nichos> oh, i set it in the setup, quit that and then went to "watch live tv"
<tgm4883> so you set up the tuner in setup
<tgm4883> did you set up a video source?
<nichos> i went to the capture card setup screen
<tgm4883> did you connect the video source to the tuner?
<tgm4883> !logs | nichos
<Zinn> nichos: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<nichos> the type I select "dvb dtv capture card"
<nichos> I can't edit the the dvb device number feild
<nichos> i did connect a source
<tgm4883> show your logs
<nichos> ok, thats on the mythbox, let me log in there:)
<nichos> ok, i pasted it
<nichos> im not sure which one is mine :/
<tgm4883> paste the link here
<tgm4883> err, it should be the one that is on the screen
<nichos> oh, it didn't open one
<tgm4883> how did you paste it then?
<nichos> i used the log grabber
<nichos> selected some logs, hit apply
<nichos> it says "gathered logs" and just has the pastebin url there
<nichos> but it's just mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883> are you running 10.04 or 9.10?
<nichos> (there's no /Aadfsaqw4 string at the end of the uRL"
<nichos> 10.04
<tgm4883> sec
<nichos> because my card needs that kernel:)
<nichos> ok
<nichos> (thank you for helping btw)
<tgm4883> nichos, ok, it seems that got broken in 10.04. I will need you to manually paste the /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file to a pastebin and post the link here
<tgm4883> brb in 5
<nichos> ok....
<nichos_paste> http://pastebin.com/9AS6Aa40
<nichos> (that's from me :) )
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, do you have the card set up in mythtv-setup? it's complaining about valid cards
<tgm4883> do you have the firmware installed?
<nichos> i didn't think i had to do that because of the kernel version
<nichos> so no
<nichos> im on the ubuntu forum and see the post, but it was for mb 9, should I do that?
<tgm4883> nichos, do the firmware section
<edomeda> what is a good S/N ratio for DVB-T signals?
<nichos> the one with wget, cp /lib/firmware, etc, correct?
<tgm4883> nichos, I don't have the page, so sure?
<nichos> :D
<edomeda> I'm getting no picture with 85-95% signal, but S/N of 1.8-2.1db
<nichos> i'll give it a shot, i didn't think it was necessary
<nichos> perhaps I'll bbl, thansk for the help thoguh
<tgm4883> yw
<edomeda> ok, so then maybe someone call tell me a good way to tune my indoor antenna, like a nice way to lock on and change the amp power while watching signal strength / SN ratio
<edomeda> think something is wrong with my card, I get the same values 89-95% signal and about 2.0db SN even without an antenna plugged in.
<Shadow__X> can anyone recommend a good hosting site
<edomeda> can myth 0.23 watch iso dvds without converting them to mythdvd rips?
<mazda01> 1> i've read over "transitioning to mythtv .22" as well as http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_File_Parsing but I still can't figure out how to get mythtv to scan and add meta data for movies I have ripped with previous windows software into 2 seperate file so that they would stay under 600mb so I could put them on cd's for my brother to watch on his avi player. can anyone help? currently they are named movie.1.avi and movie.2.avi.
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo File Parsing - MythTV
<mazda01> Zinn, that doesn't say anything about movie.1.avi and movie.2.avi
<Zinn> Hi mazda01, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> edomeda, yes
<tgm4883> you need to disable storage groups though
<tgm4883> mazda01, add them to your storage group dir?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-04-11
<benomatic> so... converting an existing ubuntu -> mythbuntu is as easy as installing mythbuntu-control-center ?
<javatexan> pretty much.  once you have control center, open it and install the stuff you want
<tgm4883> javatexan, he left
<javatexan> doh
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> I need to find a good little guy for mythbuntu, but I need 2 lans....anyideas?  sort of like these, but known to run mythbuntu.....http://www.littlepc.com
<tgm4883> fail
<tgm4883> http://www.littlepc.com
<Zinn> [www.littlepc.com] Little pc provides small pc, small computer, mini pc, micro pc systems for limited space applications
<Daviey> javatexan: tgm4883 is a pretty good little guy
<tgm4883> :(
<javatexan> lol
<tgm4883> at least i'm not british
<tgm4883> Zing!
<tgm4883> !wolfie | JamieBennett
<Zinn> JamieBennett: Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<tgm4883> bah
<javatexan> well set me up man... :D
<Daviey> he'll be in bed, like i should be
<Daviey> tgm4883: ^^
 * tgm4883 fails at recruiting javatexan to play wolfie
<Daviey> nn
<tgm4883> Daviey, that was a tabcomplete faile
<javatexan> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<tgm4883> !meerkat | javatexan
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about meerkat
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !mee% | javatexan
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mee%
<rhpot1991> !frontend | javatexan
<Zinn> javatexan: Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> javatexan: lynch tgm4883 its always him :)
<javatexan> lol
 * rhpot1991 realizes that may be horribly out of content in here
<tgm4883> it's not me
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> sure, thats what they all say
<rhpot1991> /dev/sda1             3.5G  3.0G  325M  91% /
<rhpot1991> I should prob do something about that
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, thats a small partition
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: flash drive for the ion boxen
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna speed test that 8gb drive I got
<rhpot1991> see if its any quicker or not
<rhpot1991> the 4gb is normally ok unless a log grows huge
<nichos> hi all, the volume in myth is too low. When i drop to a terminal I see it's changing my alsamixer master to about 70%
<nichos> ive checked the docs and don't see why it's doing this
<rhpot1991> nichos: I believe there is a setting for that on the frontend
<rhpot1991> in the sound section
<nichos> rhpot1991: i'm completely missing the sound section
<nichos> but I've missed things before :/
<nichos> can you tell me where it is?
<rhpot1991> nichos: are you running 0.22?
<nichos> .23
<rhpot1991> ah, maybe thats why.  Well I'm not running that yet but in past releases it was setup > general > 3rd page or so
<rhpot1991> might have to let someone else weigh in
<nichos> OIY!
<nichos> there it is
<nichos> i was looking for a "sound" section in the myth menu
<nichos> thank you veyr much rhpot1991
<mazda01> trying to run simulation of jamu.py and I get this: ! Error: Jamu must be run on a MythTV backend. Local host (dell) is not a MythTV backend.  I am running it on the master backend. in fact, i only have one backend. any thoughts.
<hipitihop> if I want just  a frontend installed on a usb flash drive, what should I download
<hipitihop> is there an iso download link for 10.04 beta 2 ?
<nichos> hi all, im having trouble scanning for a certain chan, it's not coming up, so I tried to add it manually, but still no go. Any ideas?
<nichos> does the call signal matter? If i put that in wrong?
<nichos> (im trying to eliminate certain columns)
<nichos> I put the UHF in the frequency column, correct?
<nichos> what im getting now is irrecoverable recorder error
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-04
<rileyp> is there a button one can press during playback to give details on playback eg hz and fps etc
<rileyp> in myth of course
<rileyp> hi
<rileyp> is there a button one can press during playback to give details on playback eg hz and fps etc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-05
<Daughain> Does mythbuntu work well as a media hub server for a home lan? And, what exactly is mythtv?
<tgm4883> Daughain, um
<Daughain> tgm4883, Thats kinda my response too.....The web site didnt realy help me when I looked through it.
<tgm4883> Daughain, well I'm not entirely sure what you are looking for, plus I got sidetracked with work :(
<Daughain> lol, no worries.
<tgm4883> Daughain, did you look at http://www.mythtv.org/
<Daughain> NO, I was looking at the mythbuntu site..
<tgm4883> Daughain, doesn't "Mythbuntu is a community supported add-on for Ubuntu focused upon setting up a standalone MythTV based PVR system" explain?
<Daughain> Not realy, but, apparently I am looking in the wrong place anyway. Thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-06
<guar> hi, i would need some help with the configuration of a technotrend S1500 DBV-S in mythtv
<guar> I tried to do scan for channels but it all fails
<mycoDA> prolly better off in #linuxtv
<guar> thanks myco, sorry forgot to mention that it is a new mythbuntu installation and i followed the setup instructions.
<guar> I cannot find a way to configure the remote too :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-07
<jwm123> hello.  I have a basic question about where to put my videos so mythbuntu 10.10 actually finds them.  It's a new install.  Can anyone guide a little?
<Shadow__X> jwm123: there is a videos folder in your home folder
<jwm123> yes, that was my first try
<jwm123> didn't work
<Shadow__X> but what do you mean that mythbuntu will actually find them
<Shadow__X> i believe you mean so that mythtv will find them
<jwm123> Shadow, thanks, a better way to put it
<jwm123> So when I'm in mythTV and I go to watch videos, it finds none
<Shadow__X> if you want mythtv to find videos so you can use mythvideo then you define where it looks under myth-setup
<jwm123> out in the x-shell?
<Shadow__X> also just to make sure you plan to record tv with your install right? Because if not there are better choices for just watching videos
<jwm123> Shadow, I don't care about recording TV
<jwm123> but the interface to mythTV is so simple, I can let my wife and kids use it
<Shadow__X> if thats the case then mythtv is not for you
<jwm123> for my part I prefer VLC
<Shadow__X> if you do not plan to record tv then there are much easier options
<Shadow__X> for example boxee or xbmc
<Shadow__X> they are easier to setup as well
<Shadow__X> and do not need special installs
<jwm123> I believe you, but I've done the install, it's running right beside me and I'd be interested in making it work
<Shadow__X> then to setup the videos you need to run mythtv-setup
<jwm123> OK
<Shadow__X> and define a video group within storage groups
<jwm123> ok
<jwm123> I actually did this already
<jwm123> /home/<username>/Videos
<Shadow__X> then when you are running mythfrontend you need to go to mythvideo press m and scan for changes
<jwm123> ok -- gimme a second
<Shadow__X> you can have 2
<jwm123> thanks.  I appreciate the help
<jwm123> i'm booting it fresh
<Shadow__X> you still need to scan for changes everytime you add new videos
<Shadow__X> and yw
<jwm123> scan for changes seems to have worked.
<jwm123> Thank you
<jwm123> any advice on connecting to a networked drive or a usb drive?
<Shadow__X> yup but again if i were you i would take a look at boxee or xbmc its more inline with what you are looking for
<jwm123> thanks.  I may do so
<jwm123> gnight
<Shadow__X> good night
<aelen_v> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<aelen_v> What have to be stopped to suspend to RAM and what have to be started after wakeup in order to be able to watch TV again? There is something more than mythtv-backend only. Using 10.04.
<mycoDA> aelen_v afaik it should only be mythfrontend
<mycoDA> there is a full acpi wakup system built into myth
<mycoDA> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] ACPI Wakeup - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycoDA> yet to have the motivation to set it up, my backend is also my torrent client and NAQS
<mycoDA> *NAS
<aelen_v> Suspend fails (->hard reboot) if I first don't stop backend. I also don't want to reboot as there: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup#S3_.28Suspend_to_RAM.29
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] ACPI Wakeup - MythTV Official Wiki
<aelen_v> After wakeup, I can manually start backend but frontend still fails to start.
<aelen_v> The reason is "Unable to connect to database!"
<aelen_v> So, how to cleanly disconnect from Mysql (and again reconnect)? That is the question I guess.
<mycoDA> no idea dude - seems rather wrong to me and would guess mysql has crashed
<mycoDA> would suggest the guys on #mythtv-users would be more help - doesnt seem to be many here atm and i doubt it is a buntu specific matter
<aelen_v> Thanks. After all, several reruns showed it to be enough to stop only backend. The MySQL problem has not occured again. Now I'm to figure out, how to write a script to  run my "mythshutdown" when I'm idle (longer than display off). BTW, I'm using HP Compaq, which does not support /proc/acpi/alarm.
<mycoDA> aelen_v you shouldnt need to stop the backend afaik
<qwebirc21912> what is the best way to do a clean install on a machine that only has HDMI out? I get video mode not supported once the install starts
<jsheezy> that HDMI question is actually mine... I just remembered I have a login
<rhpot1991> jsheezy: temporarily hook up to a monitor
<rhpot1991> then get ssh or vnc installed
<rhpot1991> then you can remote in at will
<rhpot1991> you may be able to ctrl+alt+f key to get to a prompt with hdmi hooked up as well
<jsheezy> the problem is that the pc only has HDMI out, there is no vga out
<jsheezy> i get the prompt now, is there something I can configure from here?
<rhpot1991> oh sorry I misread, this is at install not after
<jsheezy> correct at install
<rhpot1991> you should be able to alter the options when the keyboard icon comes up on install
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<jsheezy> is there a "SAFE MODE" vga value to use when I am configuring this?
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am having an issue with high load being caused just by a file transfer
<Shadow__X> when transferring a file >5gb i have seen the load go upto about 6
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-08
<mycoDA> why the heck would my volume be going thru the roof every time the screen comes out of dpms
<hipitihop> I installed from a 9.x livecd to a fresh machine a couple of years back, didn't realy pay attention to how fs was setup, only to find I apparently have a very odd set of partions
<hipitihop>  /dev/sda1              12G  9.2G  1.3G  89% /
<hipitihop>  /dev/sda6             454G  352G  102G  78% /var/lib
<hipitihop> so two questions, a) why such an odd setup, and b) how can I fix this now that I have a number of services running on this box, myth, asterisk, ossec etc
<mycoDA> interesting
<mycoDA> /var/lib/mythtv is where all your recordings and videos etc are, would be why it is separate, maybe there was an accident setting it up?
<mycoDA> hipitihop
<mycoDA> simplest way to fix it is prolly to go into single user mode, umount devsda6 and copy it over if you wanted to
<mycoDA> /var/lib/mythtv is on a separate phsical drive for me
<hipitihop> mycoDA, you mean chose the wrong option during install ?
<mycoDA> in ur case is prolly to stop recordings filling the root drive
<hipitihop> mycoDA, only have one hd on this box
<mycoDA> yeah, but is a separate partition
<hipitihop> perhaps, but on another channel, people said this is one of the silliest configs they have ever seen
<mycoDA> like i said - is to stop recordings filling the root drive and killing the system
<hipitihop> and now trying to run another service on the box, splunk and it wants 2gb space and says there is no room
<hipitihop> someone suggested I mv /opt to sda6 and symlink
<mycoDA> was about to say that lol
<mycoDA> would eb a workaround
<mycoDA> tho - try sudo apt-get clean
<mycoDA> might free up some space
<hipitihop> can't damage anything ?
<mycoDA> lean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from
<mycoDA>            /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/. When APT is used as a dselect(1) method, clean is run
<mycoDA>            automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean from time to time to free up disk space.
<mycoDA> autoclean
<mycoDA>            Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes
<mycoDA>            package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless. This allows a cache to be maintained over a long
<mycoDA>            period without it growing out of control. The configuration option APT::Clean-Installed will prevent installed packages from
<mycoDA>            being erased if it is set to off.
<hipitihop> k, done that, barely budged, now at 1.4gb
<mycoDA> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mycoDA> will remove orphaned packages
<mycoDA> left behind after something else that required em is gone
<mycoDA> also - could have a cleanout of /var/log
<mycoDA> or move IT to sda6 even
<hipitihop> so specifically for now, df -k /opt/splunk
<hipitihop> gives .. /dev/sda1             11535344   9531852   1417524  88% /
<mycoDA> doesnt tell you much lol
<hipitihop> so can you step me through moving /opt to sda 6 without destroying the system ? I have at least 3 services running on this, one being myth other asterisk etc
<hipitihop> sorry, opt/splunk is what is complaining about not enough space
<mycoDA> gah
<mycoDA> havent had to do this in donkeys
<hipitihop> ok, if you don't feel comfortable that's fine... I don't either, still a little green around the gills when it comes to the Linux fs, so prefer to stand on teh shoulders of giants
<mycoDA> i know what to do - go into single user mode
<mycoDA> been donkeys since i did
<mycoDA> /opt/splunk should be easy enuf tho
<mycoDA> shouldnt need any stuffing around
<mycoDA> mv /opt/splunk /var/lib/spluk
<hipitihop> shouldn't I move all of opt ?
<mycoDA> ln -s /var/lib/splunk /opt/splunk
<mycoDA> up to you
<mycoDA> would likely have to drop to single user mode so it isnt in use
<mycoDA> not sure
<hipitihop> although your suggestion will only effect splunk so safer I guess
<mycoDA> was why i said it
<hipitihop> so I can do the splunk mv without single user ? probably best to stop splunk though
<mycoDA> tho there is nothing in my opt
<mycoDA> yeah - stop splunk
<hipitihop> good point, hold on I'll see what I have
<mycoDA> is anything else in /opt ?
<mycoDA> brb - smoke
<mycoDA> bak
<hipitihop> ok, on the splunk channel, considering this is a fresh unused splunk install, they siggested using the dpgg --instdir and install it into a proper place
<hipitihop> s/dpgg/dpkg
<mycoDA> fair one
<mycoDA> purge it and install it again
<hipitihop> so next question in ubuntu fs, where is the correct place to specify such stuff
<hipitihop> /usr/share ?
<mycoDA> wherever u like, but in ur case, prolly gonna be /usr/lib/splunk :P
<hipitihop> oops, same partition
<hipitihop> answer is in my original df -h
<hipitihop> iow, sda6 is on /var/lib
<hipitihop> am I correct ?
<mycoDA> uhuh
<mycoDA> lol - my memory sux
<mycoDA> /var/lib/splunk
<mycoDA> i knew something sounded wrong with what i said lol
<hipitihop> np, thanks for trying to help mycoDA, I learnd something anyway .. now will see if indeed that's going to work
<mycoDA> fingers crossed
<mycoDA> hope it does it for you
<hipitihop> hmm, sudo dpkg -i --instdir /var/lib splunk-4.2-96430-linux-2.6-amd64.deb claims "no such file or directory"
<hipitihop> anyway, wrong channel now, totally ot
<jsheezy> can someone point me to the guide for using external storage for videos on mythbuntu?
<mycoDA> point mythvideo to its mount point via one of the storage groups
<mycoDA> done
<mycoDA> there isnt really support for metadata on removable storage yet tho jsheezy
<jsheezy> oh i did not know that... that stinks!
<mycoDA> there are scripts for it iirc
<mycoDA> puts the metadata in files with the video (same dir)
<mycoDA> retrieves it on reconnect
<mycoDA> havent tried em
<jsheezy> looks like i have some experimenting to do
<mycoDA> lol yup
<mycoDA> good luck
<mycoDA> havent had much joy with automatic metadata population myself lol
<jsheezy> do you know of a way to make an external usb drive static? meaning if I unplug it and plug it back in it remains the same device?
<tgm4883> jsheezy, it should already do that?
<jsheezy> so if i fdisk and see it as sdc1 is it always going to be that sdc1?
<hipitihop> is there any reason I should not install syslog-ng
<dewman> is this just a generic error? playCtx, Error: Attempting to setup a player, but it already exists.
<dewman> this occurs when watching live tv. I dropped all the tuners,sources, added hdhr tuner, did a scan, watched live tv, went to try to tune audio channels, then went back to live tv and now I get this.
<dewman> grrr
<dewman> Wonder if this has something to do with not using the device id
<dewman> but rather using the ip address of the tuner...
<kees> superm1: hi! are you around to take a look at the patch at the end of bug 698007?
<Zinn> Bug 698007 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc init script can create circular symlinks" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/698007
<kees> superm1: it fixes both 698007 and bug 697999
<Zinn> Bug 697999 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc init script seems to load things backwards" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/697999
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-09
<qwebirc33145> If I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, Will my Mythbuntu sit on top of that, or did I just waste some time?
<mycoDA> yeah - install the mythbuntu package
<mycoDA> should install mythbuntu control center
<mycoDA> use MCC to choose the roles you want the system to have and it will do the rest
<mycoDA> sound workable qwebirc33145 ?
<qwebirc33145> Woah, sorry I'm a total noob. I literally just installed ubuntu (so far I love it)
<mycoDA> open a terminal
<mycoDA> enter "sudo apt-get install mythbuntu"
<mycoDA> enter ur password
<tgm4883> mycoDA, you mean mythbuntu-control-centre
<mycoDA> oops lol
<tgm4883> IIRC, there isn't a straight mythbuntu package
<qwebirc33145> So, I don't need to download the latest mythbuntu package?
<mycoDA> goddam it - coulda sworn it was a metapackage
<qwebirc33145> BTW i really appreciate the help
<tgm4883> qwebirc33145, you will install mythbuntu-control-centre, then from there tell it how you want that system set up for mythtv
<mycoDA> it will do it for you qwebirc33145
<tgm4883> mycoDA, mythbuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<tgm4883> which would give you far more than just installing mythtv stuffs
<mycoDA> yeah, thought mythbuntu was too - my bad
<mycoDA> coulda sworn hearing there was a metapackage called that to convert normal buntu to mythbuntu lol
<mycoDA> oh well - live and learn
<mycoDA> very welcome qwebirc33145
<mycoDA> ty tgm4883 - you do great work
<qwebirc33145> ok, so should i install the main mythbuntu download, or do it from the terminal?
<mycoDA> huh? can either go to a terminal or synaptic and install mythbuntu control center
<mycoDA> then open mythbuntu control center and tell it what 'roles' you want the machine to have, probably master backend and frontend
<mycoDA> it will run scripts that configure and install most of it
<qwebirc33145> OK - I have to run... I'll give this stuff a whirl and hopefullly figure it out :0)
<mycoDA> recommend before you do that you enable the PPAs for 0.24-fixes in Mythbuntu Control Center (you will know what i mean when you see it)
<mycoDA> good luck
<qwebirc33145> OK, thanks for the advice!
<tgm4883> mycoDA, the PPAs are in there by default
<tgm4883> you have to manually download and install mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> and mythbuntu-desktop is the only package that converts a ubuntu install into a mythbuntu one
<tgm4883> but isn't necessary to install mythtv
<mycoDA> they arent in MCC by default???
<mycoDA> goddam it has been too long since i did a clean install
<mycoDA> tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> mycoDA, nope, we can't ship that by default
<tgm4883> since it activates outside PPA's
<tgm4883> since we have ubuntu build our ISOs
<tgm4883> Also, after 12.04 LTS, we are thinking of doing LTS only ISO's
<tgm4883> in case anyone in here wants to comment on that
<mycoDA> makes sense to me
<mycoDA> myth seems best treated as an appliance, so 3-5 year support makes a lot of sense
<mycoDA> is there a recommendation somwhere on the mythbuntu site to go for the LTS releases if the machine is primarily for myth?
<tgm4883> mycoDA, recommendation? nope
<tgm4883> but thats what I do for my backend
<mycoDA> ditto
<tgm4883> it's also why LTS will get all mythtv versions released until the next LTS
<mycoDA> would their be a place for at least a comment on the fact a lot of people choose to stick with LTS releases somewhere prominent where people are likely to find it BEFORE downloading lol
<tgm4883> mycoDA, we are still in the process of determining how many people are on what version
<tgm4883> need a few more months of data
<mycoDA> fair one
<tgm4883> 90%+ are on 0.24
<mycoDA> just seems like info that would be useful at the start of peoples mythbuntu journey
<tgm4883> but there are slightly more people on maverick than on lucid currently
<mycoDA> i kinda wish i had stayed with 8.04, would have been significantly less hasslesome to upgrade
<tgm4883> mycoDA, perhaps. But 8.04 only has mythtv 0.21
<mycoDA> but then again iirc i couldnt get 0.22trunk and wanted it for vdpau
<mycoDA> lol snap
<tgm4883> IIRC it was a limitation of the qt version on hardy
<mycoDA> ahhhhh
<mycoDA> is there a 0.25 trunk for lucid atm?
<tgm4883> should be, I'd have to check though
<tgm4883> I don't think it's available in MCC but it might exist
<mycoDA> fair one
<mycoDA> sounds like 0.25 is reasonable?
<tgm4883> Yep 0.25 (trunk) is being built for lucid and natty
<tgm4883> But you can't enable it in MCC in lucid
<mycoDA> PPA repo?
<mycoDA> reliable source?
<tgm4883> yea, it's the mythbuntu team PPA
<tgm4883> so I hope it's reliable :)
<mycoDA> sweet  - linky?
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<mycoDA> (dont want to google, get the wrong one and end up with someones dodgy build with gentoo style flags aplenty)
<mycoDA> ty :)
<dekarl1> tgm4883: does mythbuntu heading for LTS versions imply that there might be some interest in porting back xmltv, too?
<tgm4883> dekarl1, I haven't heard of that
<tgm4883> we don't control xmltv stuff though
<dekarl> tgm4883: I think no one really controls xmltv on ubuntu, that's what made me want to promote it a bit over here :D
<qwebirc8276> Where do I find my password to install Mythbuntu 10.10
<qwebirc8276> I downloaded the program but when I do the install it asks for a user name and password. I do not have one. ....
<joat_> I've not used MythTV in about 2  years.  Just now coming back to it.  Question: did Ubuntu remove the MPEG-2 option for capture cards?  When I try configuring with the backend-setup, there's no option for MPEG-2.
<gregL> joat_   You can still use those cards, It's the 3rd option...
<joat_> gregL: third option being "HDHomeRun"?  (1: DVB  2: Firewire 3:HDHomeRun 4:Network recorder 5:Import test recorder 6:Demo test recorder)  No: MPEG option.
<joat_> trying a different approach...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-04-10
<fibres> Evening all
<mycoDA> morning
<fibres> I am trying to install kubuntu on one of my pcs. Its a core2 quad with a nvidia card. It shows the mythbuntu screen with the 5 dots below, then after a min or so I get a screen with millions of grey and black lines and thats it.
<fibres> I am asuming it is something to do with graphics drivers but not sure how to tell it to use different ones. I am trying mythbuntu 10.10
<mycoDA> should be able to hit control-alt-f1 to get a terminal up
<fibres> I have tried that and nothing
<mycoDA> ouch
<fibres> Unless its not picking up the usb keyboard.
 * mycoDA is half asleep
<mycoDA> woudl suggest this is more an #ubuntu question then #ubunty-mythtv question tho
<fibres> Yeah could be right there. I am trying a kubuntu 10.01 and getting same problem!
<mycoDA> is this machine mainly a myth machine?
<mycoDA> what video do you have in it?
<morgan> can anyone recommend mythbuntu or ubuntu 10.10 for an install on a HTPC. Flexibility is important, better with full install?
<patdk-lap> heh?
<patdk-lap> is there really a difference?
<mycoDA> lol wow that morgan dude was patient - waited one and a hlf minutes for a response
<rileyp> Video is 3.1486 frames behind audio (too slow), dropping frame to catch up. help me please
<mrand> rileyp: while watching, you can pull up the menu and change audio delay
<rileyp> mrand I dont want to change the audio delay that will not stop the frames from being dropped I want to fix the audio delay
<mycoDA> rileyp - what hardware would be a good start - as would any other info, probably a pastebin of your frontend log
<rileyp> mycoda its an asrock ion frontend running mythbuntu (lucid) and heres a pastebin
<rileyp> mycoDA, http://pastebin.com/8jchQMeT
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] dad@mythfront:~$ mythfrontend -v audio,playback 2011-04-10 21:39:26.987 mythfro - Pastebin.com
<mrand> An ion may not be able to keep up... you may have to transcode the stream.
<rileyp> mrand it has done in the past with mv 195 driver and 0.22 and 0.23
<mrand> ah.  Still using the same driver?
<rileyp> no im using 270.29 and 0.24 fixes
<pteague> anybody else have a hauppauge wintv-hvr-1600 ?  trying to figure out why the connector marked 'digital tv connector' in the instructions has an 'ANT IN' label on the card
<tgm4883> pteague, yea I think I have one
<pteague> do i need to run a coax to both the 'tv in' & 'ant in' connectors?  i've had my cable plugged into the 'tv in' only & so far i've picked up the 1 or 2 channels i was testing to make i could at least watch tv
<tgm4883> pteague, good question, honestly i'm not sure. The card is sitting in my test box right now as I don't usually use that one
<tgm4883> I actually can't test it for you now either, I need to set up a natty install and test a patch
<pteague> i'm thinking part of my issue is i have time warner <.<  i plugged the cable into the 'ant in' & am following the 'scan for digital channels' instructions at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Backend_Setup ... my 1st go with 'cable high' turned up some things, but didn't seem to save them & according to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineup_web/US:66212#lineup_5052998 there should be a channel at 73-6 which is lower than an
<pteague> y of the "high" settings will allow so testing with it just set at "cable" with qam256
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<dewman> wow. nice day outside today!!!!
<pteague> hmm... could mythfrontend cause the power manager to not turn the monitor off for some reason?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-02
<qwebirc30185> hello. is there a way to play old 8bit game in mythbuntu or like. and can i use a xbox 360 controller to control mythtv (and games)
<qwebirc30185> hello. is there a way to play old 8bit game in mythbuntu or like. and can i use a xbox 360 controller to control mythtv (and games)
<rhpot1991> qwebirc30185: you should be able to do so with an emulator
<qwebirc30185> is it possible to intergrate it with the mythtv software? (sry if bad eng)
<rhpot1991> and I can confirm this controller works with ubuntu: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QRKWKQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=baablogicnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004QRKWKQ
<Zinn> [www.amazon.com] N/A
<rhpot1991> it is a little bit wonky, the led in the middle flashes all the time as if its not connected, but it works
<qwebirc30185> i have 1 wired
<rhpot1991> that should work too
<rhpot1991> check out the mythgame plugin
<qwebirc30185> ok hope try install mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> that should let you launch from mythtv
<qwebirc30185> ok. just nice knowing before installing
<Rokrobsta> hi is there a 12.04 mythbuntu beta iso around?
<Rokrobsta> or should i install mythbuntu via the alternative cd?
<Rokrobsta> i ran an upgrade from 11.04->11.10->12.04 and it's failed miserably.
<Rokrobsta> WAF is looooow.
<Rokrobsta> please help save my relationship!
<tgm4883> Your relationship is in jeopardy and you A) installed the dev version of Mythbuntu and B) stuck around for 7 minutes?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> in his defense we don't really advertise betas anywhere
<superm1> so maybe it is confusing?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-03
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, didnt you know irc ==  instant support? I mean really... 7 minutes is far too long to wait.
<amejia> superm1: just want to give you a heads up http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=lintian/lintian.git;a=commitdiff;h=31225b552dd0118e608e4d53eaa45b7edc335a43
<Zinn> [anonscm.debian.org] anonscm.debian.org Git - lintian/lintian.git/commitdiff
<amejia> superm1: it has been made clear to me that packages should not be using embedded copies of libav/ffmpeg
<amejia> superm1: you may want to override that lintian error if mythtv can't use system libs yet
<Roklobsta> hi again, i had to part before.  Is thre a Mythbuntu 12-04beta2?
<superm1> Roklobsta: yes
<superm1> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<Zinn> [cdimages.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2
<superm1> amejia: okay yeah, it won't be until 0.26 that will actually be a possiblity (depending on which way upstream goes)
<amejia> superm1: well, here's to hoping you guys go towards libav
<amejia> superm1: it would make maintaining packages in ubuntu/debian much easier in the end i think
<amejia> superm1: xbmc did default to ffmpeg though, but i suppose so long as someone is willing to submit patches for libav support it's fine
<amejia> superm1: i had to do this in order to finally upload xbmc to debian
<amejia> superm1: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<Zinn> [ftp-master.debian.org] Debian NEW and BYHAND Packages
<superm1> amejia: well from what i talked to upstream already it seems folks were leaning towards libav after 0.25
<superm1> we'll see though
<superm1> that's great news that you finally have xbmc in debian new though!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-04
<adam_112> I really need help!  I'm trying to get livetv working.  Been working on this off and on for a month now.  I've tried everything I can think of.  Could somebody please take a look at the logs?   http://pastebin.com/qmcDzgYV
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Mythfrontend Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === M - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> did you ever try another video card?
<adam_112> Yes.  an Nvidia 260 NVS
<rhpot1991> so that didn't help?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, seems to be this
<tgm4883> 2012-04-03 23:00:52.316 HDHRSH(192.168.2.188-0) Error: UpdateFilters called in wrong tune mode
<tgm4883> 2012-04-03 23:00:52.400 Program #0 not found in PAT!
<tgm4883> I don't have a HDHR though, so I'm just guessing
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thats normal
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> I have those all over my logs
<tgm4883> It says error though
<tgm4883> that doesn't seem normal for an error to be normal
<rhpot1991> not sure about the latter part let me check that
<tgm4883> maybe yours is broke too
<rhpot1991> adam_112: is this a prime or original?
<rhpot1991> I have the exact same thing
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, this is the relevant section of the backend log it seems http://pastebin.com/RgBhGaDR
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] 2012-04-03 23:03:43.354 RecBase(2:2): GetKeyframePositions(1,9223372036854775807 - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> maybe the loadfromscheduler error?
<tgm4883> IDK, I have to leave for work
<adam_112> HD prime
<adam_112> Get the exact same error using both cards - LiveTv runs for 5-10 secs freezes then disconnects.  Really frustrating.
<rhpot1991> both cards, what is the other?
<adam_112> 6400gs
<adam_112> 8400gs - sorry
<adam_112> They are both on the nvidia accepted list
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think those errors are from prime being tuned like its a regular hdhr, but it works just fine
<rhpot1991> adam_112: thought you meant tuner, gotcha
<rhpot1991> adam_112: did you try doing a recording and watching it as it records?
<adam_112> Yes.  Strangely I've better luck doing that.
<rhpot1991> to see if we can pinpoint it to livetv or a bottleneck
<rhpot1991> smells like a livetv bug then
<adam_112> Oh  Why me?  :)
<rhpot1991> I've seen something similar in the past where it calculated  the resolution wrong in livetv, but that was ages ago
<rhpot1991> adam_112: ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<adam_112> mythbunutu
<adam_112> mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> nothing fancy monitor wise, just a single screen?
<adam_112> Single screen running the .24 repos
<rhpot1991> run dpkg -l |grep mythtv-backend
<adam_112> The video card is a dual.  but just driving one monitor
<adam_112> I'm not at the computer right now.
<adam_112> what will this show?
<rhpot1991> version
<rhpot1991> 2:0.24.2+fixes.20120314.7b992ca-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4
<rhpot1991> should see something like that
<rhpot1991> make sure you are on 0.24.2
<adam_112> Okay.  I thought that was in the logs.
<rhpot1991> and not just 0.24
<rhpot1991> lets see
<rhpot1991> looks like you are
<rhpot1991> 2012-04-03 23:05:13.629 mythfrontend version: fixes/0.24 [v0.24.2-28-g91a06b9]
<rhpot1991> adam_112: one other thing to check, in mythtv-setup on the tuner page I think
<rhpot1991> there is an option for use quick tuning
<rhpot1991> make sure that is on never
<adam_112> Yes.  I've enabled and disabled.  No difference
<rhpot1991> I think that might be for the original hdhr only and not for the prime, so you might not be able to find it there
<rhpot1991> do you happen to have a separate livetv storage group?
<adam_112> I've only one hard drive.  Ran the default x64 install.
<rhpot1991> I'd check on that and make sure if it is defined that the location actually exists
<rhpot1991> but I doubt that is the issue
<adam_112> I do get video for a short period 5-10 secs.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythfrontend
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythfrontend - MythTV Official Wiki
<rhpot1991> try getting a more verbose frontend log
<adam_112> Will do.
<adam_112> Should I try going to .25?
<rhpot1991> technically 0.25 isn't released yet
<rhpot1991> but it is getting very close
<adam_112>  Well if is doesn't work I'm not out anything.   It doesn't work anyways.
<adam_112> To run the beta code.....   All I need to do is go to myth-control center and change to .25 and run update manager?
<superm1> adam_112: that's the jist of it
<superm1> as described on mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<drwrr> hi there, i've just set up a mythbuntu box for use as a backend. i can connect to it and watch video using mythtv player on windows. connecting with mythfrontend fails from any machine i've installed it on though, seems it just times out
<drwrr> last thing on the console is "New DB connection, total: 1". haven't found an error in mythtv or mysql logs. could someone help me troubleshoot this please?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-05
<adam_112> I'm having problems running livetv   the progarm start then freezes after 5-10 seconds then errors.  I've posted all the logs @ http://pastebin.com/BW6BXe8Z .   Could somebody please give me an assist.
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Xorg Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog == - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> adam_112, this is the questions channel, not #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<adam_112> No problem.  This is just really frustrating.
<tgm4883> adam_112, I agree with that, but we're have 6 days before we can't make any more fixes to 12.04 for release, so the devs are a little busy right now
<foxbuntu> adam_112, I don't have time right now to stick around, but a few things to check if you havent already: 1) Use the nvidia restricted driver 2) Enable vdpau for video play back 3) disable vsync in the nvidia control panel 4) try running mythfrontend with verbose logging then run livetv, post the resulting info/google any errors 5) make sure your storage groups are setup correctly in mythtv-setup
<Shadow__X> hey guys i keep getting an error like this /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend exited with return code 2 whats going on? i am running 2:0.24.2+fixes.20120316.322de47-0ubuntu
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, you probably want to use mythbuntu-log-grabber in mythbuntu-contol-centre to post the logs and post the link in here
<Shadow__X> ok will do have to run now thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-06
<adam_112> Setup a new .25 mythtv frontend / backend.  Been trying to get it to work for a month or so.  Having problems.   The machine is a dual core with an  Homerun prime CC tuner.   Livetv starts, run for 5 10 secs on some channels and then fails.  It works on others......   Just working on SD right now.
<rhpot1991> adam_112: so updating to .25 didn't help?
<rhpot1991> and define SD
<adam_112> standard Def.
<rhpot1991> so it works with SD but not HD?
<adam_112> no.  I  am able to run vlc with the prime gui no problems.
<rhpot1991> well that and the fact that your recordings work, rule out the tuner
<rhpot1991> did you try getting verbose frontend logs like I said?
<adam_112> Yes.  I posted yesterday http://pastebin.com/BW6BXe8Z
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Xorg Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog == - Pastebin.com
<skd5aner> adam_112: a ton of bugs related to live tv are known and being addressed by the developers prior to releasing 0.25
<adam_112> okay.  I've download the current 0.25.  Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be fixed in the next day or two.
<tgm4883> our of curiosity, if you schedule a recording, can you watch it?
<adam_112> yes i can
<foxbuntu> adam_112, these two lines in the logs seem to indicate your issues:
<foxbuntu> (WaitForReadsAllowed) RingBuf(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1102_20120404225642.mpg): Taking too long to be allowed to read..
<foxbuntu> ..and Apr  4 22:56:42 croom mythfrontend[1889]: E CoreContext filtermanager.cpp:243 (LoadFilters) FilterManager: Failed to load filter 'vpdaubuffersize', no such filter exists
<adam_112> okay. why.
<foxbuntu> not sure if the second one matters but the first one seems to
<foxbuntu> thats where your time out occurs
<adam_112> The second one is a param i tried to add.
<foxbuntu> did you check the permissions on that directory?
<adam_112> Livetv plays for a bit then terms  so I assume the it has write perms to it.
<skd5aner> adam_112: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/510632
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] 0.25 final -- Delayed until approximately April 9th | MythTV | Dev
<foxbuntu> adam_112, could be the buffer playing
<skd5aner> The second error is harmless (vdpaubuffersize)
<foxbuntu> adam_112, I would check the perms
<adam_112> Will do.
<skd5aner> that attribute has been removed as the buffer size is now dynamic.  If it's in the config line, the parser will just ingore it, and it is not an "error"
<foxbuntu> skd5aner, figured as much
<skd5aner> it is recommended to remove it from your settings though - just to keep it clean
<adam_112> That was left over from when I was on 0.24
<adam_112> It didn't help anyways :)
<skd5aner> yes
<rhpot1991> vpdaubuffersize changed in 0.25
<rhpot1991> its something else now
<rhpot1991> check the wiki its addressed in the release notes I think
<rhpot1991> adam_112: verify if /var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1102_20120404225642.mpg exists?
<skd5aner> rhpot1991: yes, it "changed" - but the point is, the change really isn't being communicated because the buffer size is now dynamically set and shouldn't really need to be overridden
<skd5aner> (and I'm the guy who wrote the release notes ;) )
<rhpot1991> skd5aner: I thought that was the case, too busy to go find the release notes though, thanks for clearing it up
<skd5aner> np :)
<adam_112> any other ideas?  The  livetv folder is owned by myth.
<skd5aner> admin_112: have you asked danielk in #mythtv
<skd5aner> adam_112: normally, I would never ask a user to go in to #mythtv to bug the devs, but he's specifically trying to fix a bunch of livetv issues within the next 2 days
<skd5aner> s/admin_112/adam_112
<skd5aner> adam_112: it may actually be helpful, in this case, to actually bring up the fact that you are running a very recent copy of 0.25 and can provide logs and details about some livetv issues and see if he needs the details or not... he may tell you he's aware and thy're being taken care of
<rhpot1991> skd5aner: its worth noting that he had the exact same issues in 0.24.2 and tried upgrading to 0.25 to fix it
<skd5aner> yea, but several long standling Live TV bugs have been targetted in the last month... and there's been a few regressions as well
<skd5aner> but it is good info to provide
<superm1> yeah even with 0.24 i always cringed when people were over and wanting to watch "live tv" in case problems would arise
<superm1> i'm glad to hear it's a focal point for fixing in 0.25
<skd5aner> me too
<skd5aner> my wife uses live tv daily
<rhpot1991> I only use it on one box, but yes it causes issues for my wife sometimes
<adam_112> Will do.
<adam_112> Excuse the long copy but I got this from another user -
<adam_112> 	adam_112	If I could get it narrowed down to that it might give me something to go on.
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	the diagnostic page on your HDHR says the cablecard is paired properly?
<adam_112> 	adam_112	Yes. I can use the card with WMC
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	this bit in the backend where it complains about the channel being encrypted, and trying to apply some PID filer, makes no sense
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	the Prime is supposed to handle all that internally using its virtual channel table
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	mythtv is supposed to be ignorant of any such information
<adam_112> 	adam_112	Okay. You are talking above my head here.
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	23:00:05
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	the PMT table and PID filter is what is used to denote multiple streams (multiple channels) in a digital multiplex
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	you tune the multiplex, and can capture multiple channels out of it simultaneously
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	using the filter to specify specifically which ones you want
<adam_112> 	adam_112	Okay. I think I understand.
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	but that only should happen when operating in ATSC/ClearQAM mode
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	in cablecard mode, mythtv should be using a completely different mechanism for tuning
<adam_112> 	wagnerrp	passing the virtual channel number into the HDHR, and letting it handle all that
<adam_112> Log file - http://pastebin.com/BW6BXe8Z
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Gathered following logs === Xorg Log === === Mythbuntu Version === === Syslog == - Pastebin.com
<rhpot1991> adam_112: should have pastebin'd that
<Batshua> Is 11.10 LTS or not LTS?
<tgm4883> Batshua, it is not
<Batshua> Is it otherwise stable and sane?
<rhpot1991> yes
<tgm4883> why wouldn't it be?
<Batshua> In the past I've stuck to LTS releases because once I did a non-LTS update and it broke everything.
<Batshua> Alright, I'll chance it, since 12.04 ain't out yet. Thanks.
<rhpot1991> your odds are upgrade breakage should be the same lts or not
<rhpot1991> we don't do anything special for lts
<Batshua> <-- is rebuilding PVR almost entirely from scratch.
<Batshua> Oh.
<Batshua> Really?!
<Batshua> I thought that meant it was like, more stable or more tested or more /something/.
<rhpot1991> its supported longer
<rhpot1991> same testing goes into each release
<tgm4883> common misconception
<tgm4883> LTS = Long Term Support
<tgm4883> not Long Term Stability
<Batshua> AHA!
<Batshua> Well, that doesn't matter so much, then, because I like to keep up to date.
<tgm4883> Batshua, why?
<Batshua> I like new stuff?
<tgm4883> You are bored a lot?
<Batshua> I'm not always bleeding edge or anything (I prefer KDE3 to KDE4, for example), but the shiny of the new is an attraction for me, like many folk.
<Batshua> Well, I do have copious spare time these days…
<tgm4883> Batshua, Do you use your frontend as a desktop?
<Batshua> Uhm, sometimes.
<Batshua> Mostly I ssh tunnel into it when my laptop is feeling overtaxed.
<tgm4883> so what shiny new things do you need from a new Ubuntu release?
<Batshua> Not need. Just want.
<Batshua> I remember sound broke one time. I sure as heck want sound working.
<Batshua> I can't remember when I last used my box if sound was functional or not
<tgm4883> Batshua, what I'm trying to get at, is why do you upgrade the entire OS, and not just use -repos?
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<Batshua> Usually I use repos
<Batshua> but my computer done got hosed
<Batshua> and so I may need to do a totally fresh install
<Batshua> Hence wanting to burn a liveCD.
<Batshua> 'cause I don't know what the damage is.
<tgm4883> ok
<Batshua> 3/5 of my drives won't mount.
<Batshua> 1 has a bad bearing.
<Batshua> the other two drives may have bad blocks, or may be dying.
<Batshua> so … yeah.
<Batshua> This is not a regular bit of maintenance.
<Batshua> My PVR crossed the country at least twice via FedEx, and by the time I got it, it needed a new everything, pretty much.
<Batshua> I'm trying to salvage the drives and so it's … an adventure.
<Batshua> I'm on the liveCD and I've got Problems.
<Batshua> "Unable to load a failsafe session"
<Shadow__X> foxbuntu: ok what logs should i post for the script error
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, just post everything
<Shadow__X> for this which log should i be looking at run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-backend exited with return code 2
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-07
<amejia> superm1: good news! xbmc made it in http://packages.qa.debian.org/xbmc
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Debian Package Tracking System - xbmc
<superm1> amejia: that is wonderful news.  definitely gives hope at similar happening for mythtv in the future
<superm1> i'm going to do a test build on a precise PPA.  as long as it builds fine, i'll sync it into ubuntu so we can have it there too
<amejia> superm1: sync what down to ubuntu?
<amejia> xbmc?
<amejia> superm1: if so, hold up on that
<amejia> superm1: i know it's going to fail right now as it expects ffmpeg source to be in the orig source
<amejia> superm1: it's a way we provided packages in the ppa
<amejia> superm1: i'm working to fix this issue now, will let you know soon
<Shadow__X> is that build .11?
<superm1> amejia: oh
<superm1> ok
<amejia> superm1: yeah, thanks though
<amejia> superm1: so xbmc can be synced to ubuntu in time for release of precise?
<superm1> amejia: i think it should be doable yes
<superm1> as long as we already have all the build-depends in ubuntu and such that is at least
<superm1> autosync was turned off earlier in the cycle
<amejia> superm1: i did upload the build depends to debian sometime in january
<superm1> amejia: once you fix that issue with ffmpeg source, can you try a PPA build?  if it succeeds there, then a sync will work fine too
<amejia> hmm, let's see if i have a precise chroot
<superm1> debian import freeze was jan 12
<superm1> so it might have missed it on a few of your packages depending on when in jan that happened
<amejia> superm1: i know i had requested syncs for some of the packages
<superm1> if you don't have one, you can point me at the source package, i've got one and PPAs I can test with
<amejia> superm1: i had one, updating it now
<superm1> ok cool
<amejia> superm1: ok, it built fine for me under a precise chroot
<amejia> superm1: i'm now building packages to upload to debian so you can sync
<amejia> superm1: it'll will be version *-3
<amejia> superm1: i'll let you know as soon as it's done
<amejia> superm1: ok, the upload that should be synced was finally installed into the archive
<amejia> superm1: it's version 11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-3
<amejia> superm1: it should appear soon in the archive
<amejia> superm1: thanks for helping, i'll be sure to get mythtv in for you as well
<amejia> superm1: i'll even vouch for you if you want to become a debian maintainer for mythtv packages
<amejia> Shadow__X: oh didn't see your comment
<amejia> Shadow__X: yeah, it's a build of eden
<amejia> superm1: ok, well i am calling it a night
<amejia> good night all
<amejia> superm1: use this version instead http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xbmc/news/20120407T161833Z.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Accepted xbmc 2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-4 (source all amd64)
<superm1> amejia: er i already requested the sync for -3
<superm1> i think i should be able to re-request though
<superm1> amejia: once launchpad recognizes that version in, i'll re-request the sync. it does need an ack from the ubuntu release team though, so i'm asking still
<jb^^> greetings
<jb^^> is this the right place for asking questions about mythbuntu 12.04 beta?
<amejia_> superm1: ok, there's still a problem with version *-4 anyway, so it's ok
<amejia_> superm1: it only affects powerpc as far as i know
<amejia_> superm1: but at least it's in now for precise
<amejia_> superm1: i suppose this should make it easier to get a backport uploaded, right?
<amejia_> superm1: anyway, thanks for your help
<superm1> amejia_: -3 made it in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xbmc/2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-3
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-3 : “xbmc” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> amejia_: once you sort out the powerpc problem, lemme know and i'll resync with -5
<amejia_> superm1: k
<superm1> at least on the FTBFS log in ubuntu it was crystalhd failure, so i'm guessing there's something else beyond that wrong too?
<superm1> jb^^: yes this would be the place
<amejia_> superm1: yeah, there's something else wrong, not sure what
<amejia_> superm1: for now, i decided to not build for anything except amd64 and i386
<superm1> ok, those are what most people will be using anyway
<amejia_> yeah
<amejia_> superm1: ok, *-5 has been uploaded http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xbmc/news/20120407T230811Z.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Accepted xbmc 2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-5 (source all amd64)
<tgm4883> jb^^, yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-04-08
<jb^^> thanks. I have a problem that I have put on the mythtvusers mailing list, I think its pretty serious with respect to the HVR-950Q tuner.  This occurs at boot time when mythbackend is starting up. I can't make a copy of the dump info as it is not responsive, even though there is mouse movement.  I have enabled analog video using an HVR950Q tuner.  Prior to setting up the tuner in mythbackend, tvtime was able to watch analog video via t
<jb^^> I also tried the suggestion of loading the modules xc5000 and au0828 manually with some time between them, .
<jb^^> This is on mythbuntu 12.04 with mythtv .25 from yesterdays package updates.
<Shadow__X> jb^^: could you link the mailing list post?
<Shadow__X> jb^^: did you use this http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q ?
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q - LinuxTVWiki
<jb^^> They have a subject "Kernel Crash when starting up in au0828-video.c line 895" and should be in the archive for Mythtv-users mailing list at mythtv.org.
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<jb^^> I am going to check out the linuxtv.org wiki. I notice there was a link to a kernel discussion about the 950q there as well. Thanks!
<Shadow__X> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/511269?page=last
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Kernel Crash when starting up in au0828-video.c line 895 | MythTV | Users
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> also i will note you should not be running beta or .25 if you want the most stable build
<Shadow__X> your best bet is to run a production build of mythbuntu and when .25 is released (shortly) then it will be easy to upgrade to it
<jb^^> agreed. I am doing some testing of if for future purposes. I haven't had any luck with .24 and the 950q. I currently use the 950q with eyetv on a mac mini.
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> i am on .24.2 and its been appliance like
<Shadow__X> although i am using a hvr 1800 and firewire
<jb^^> thanks all for the info! I need to investigate the info I have now.
<Shadow__X> firewire takes more attention than the hvr 1800
<jb^^> yep. for some reasons, the 950Q lags behind the 1800. btw, it does ok for the ATSC side tuning, just the analog as a pain.
<jb^^> analog is a pain.
<Shadow__X> in the states analog is usless at this point
<amejia> superm1: i see *-4 built for powerpc but not for armel
<amejia> superm1: i would rather see *-5 synced to ubuntu if possible
<amejia> superm1: here's the source from launchpad https://launchpad.net/debian/sid/+source/xbmc/2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-5/+files/xbmc_11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-5.dsc
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] N/A
<amejia> superm1: thanks for your help
<superm1> amejia: some of the linaro guys are looking at trying to sort out armel and armhf on xbmc, so will see what they come up with first
<amejia> superm1: linaro?
<superm1> amejia: read a little bit about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linaro
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] Linaro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<amejia> superm1: oh wow thanks
<amejia> superm1: but the other packages that have been built will definitely be in precise, right?
<superm1> amejia: yup
<amejia> superm1: great thanks :)
<superm1> sure np.  thanks for making it happen in debian :) they're in the precise binary new queue, so will probably be released when an AA pokes them on monday or so
<superm1> (archive admin)
<amejia> superm1: ok, thanks for your help, gtg
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-01
<cohn> hi, just setting up a new Mythbuntu box... how do I get the lirc_i2c kernel module?
<cohn> fwiw, on 12.04 x64
<cohn> nm, looks like lirc_i2c has been replaced by ir-kbd-i2c
<cohn> (i think...)   :D
<cohn> hmm... still no luck
<daniel304> !help gt 610
<Zinn> !help gt 610 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<daniel304> anyone around?
<daniel304> i have bought a geforce  gt610 off a website i am hoping it will play back uk freeview HD!! anyone know if this will work?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-02
<bonelifer> I use mythnuv2mkv. it works. I just changed the UserJob name and were it goes for the two I had so that they go to TV and MOVIE folders. This is all the folders exist and I believe have the same permissions as the folder I was previously using, which is their parent folder now. Not sure why newly queued items just sit their now instead of doing what it did hours earlier before changing the folder.  I have restarted the computer, so
<bonelifer> it should be using the new settings
<bonelifer> nvm, I believe I found it. Before tv shows/movies all used the same job. I had them named so I'd known which host was doing the job. I've since renamed the old one for my SBE to TV, and forgot to enable it to be able to run on the mbe. meh, my brain, is so tired right, but I don't feel tired.  :(
<sabhain> Evolution is an unholy mess.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-03
<Guest9283> anyone about?
<daniel304> hello
<daniel304> anyone about?
<tgm4883> daniel304, yes
<tgm4883> daniel304, although it's better to just ask your question
<daniel304> i have just installed a geforce gt610 on mythubuntu! yet to get tuner next week!! i was testing the hd play back on you tube and its real stuttery! how can i solve this?
<daniel304> i have install the drivers for the card through additional drivers
<daniel304> i have googled but nothing to solve the problem!!
<daniel304> the cpu usage is reall high when playing back the you hd videos!
<daniel304> i have a 3.2ghz celeron D, 512mb ram, geforce gt610 gpu!
<daniel304> i am hoping to play live HD tv on it next week when i buy my tuner
<daniel304> but if the HD video is not playing in you tube will on live tv?
<daniel304> will it on live TV?
<tgm4883> daniel304, on youtube, are you using flash?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-04
<daniel304> yes
<daniel304> there is no juddering on any other settings except 720 and 1080!!
<daniel304> html5 version judders and flickers black screen
<daniel304> while playing video
<qwebirc82196> should the mythbuntu-desktop package have dependencies on mysql mythtv-backend mythtv-database, etc
<qwebirc82196> according to packages.ubuntu.com and apt-cache is should not, but when i try to install mythbuntu-desktop apt wants to install all of these extra packages
<qwebirc82196> im actually pretty stuck, because when I installed xserver-xorg-dev it removed mythbuntu-desktop as a conflict. I was hoping i could reinstall it afterwards, but the machine is only supposed to be a fronted so I dont want all of the backend packages
<daniel304> still got juddery you tube videos! anyone know how to stop HD videos from stuttering? need to know as i don't want live tv to have the same problem when i buy my tuner card!
<qwebirc13137> Hi All - does anyone have some experience with upnp on myth ?
<qwebirc13137> not everyone at once !  :-)
<qwebirc67285> hello
<qwebirc67285> anybody out there?
<Seeker> qwebirc67285: yup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-05
<qwebirc67285> hello??
<Seeker> hi
<qwebirc67285> hey now
<qwebirc67285> So do I just ask away if I am having issues getting mythbuntu working correctly?
<tgm4883> yes
<qwebirc67285> I am getting the"all tuners are busy" error when I try to watvh tv with mythtv frontend
<tgm4883> qwebirc67285, are all the tuners busy?
<qwebirc67285> using a ceton infinitiv pce, I see the tuner details at 200.1 and the mythtv details at 200.2
<qwebirc67285> busy doing what I would ask?
<tgm4883> qwebirc67285, recording?
<qwebirc67285> no, nothing has been scheduled
<tgm4883> qwebirc67285, pastebin your backend logs
<qwebirc67285> ahhh see this is where I need help, I am linux challenged, plus I am at work and can't get to my machine at the moment
<tgm4883>  /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<qwebirc67285> ok, i will check that out when i get home
<qwebirc67285> when i use the mplayer command i can watch the channel that is specified in the tuner settings
<qwebirc67285> so I am thinking I am close to having things setup correctly, just might need a little help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-06
<leinadsreiem> I have an issue with playback in MythTV frontend. Occasionally the playback skips to different portions of the video also it will start playing video in slow motion with no audio.
<qwebirc30719> Hi all - just a quick q - in latest LiveCD, what's the easiest way to acccess samba share? smb:// is not supported - thanks
<tgm4883> qwebirc30719, did you try cifs:// ?
<qwebirc30719> now I did :) same difference
<tgm4883> qwebirc30719, sorry I can't be more help. I don't have any samba shares :/
<qwebirc30719> no probs
<qwebirc30719> can someone confirm that "install alongside" in install script is (still) broken?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728050
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-04-07
<SteveH0> I had a harddrive crash and did a clean install of 12.04 mythbuntu.  On previous release, it was in one partition, and I figured that I would have a better chance of saving my programs if I kept prograams and data on separate partitions.  Now I can set schedules, but nothing records.  Before I repartition and reinstall, does anyone have troubleshooting steps that I could use to see why the...
<SteveH0> ...programs aren't being recorded?
<SteveH0> I partularly would like to verify that my permissions are set properly.
<afm> fresh instal of mythbuntu 12.04…having some issues retrieving the lineups from schedules direct… went to manually add, and i notice there are only 2 mysql databases… mythconverg depricated now?  did i somehow miss a step?
<afm> 2 default databases that is...
<afm> where is my mythfilldatabase going?  heh or am i over thinking things
<SteveH0> ...
<afm> i can't for the life of me get retrieve lineups to work… manually pulling with tv_grab_na_dd --download-only --dd-data works just fine
<afm> i tried editing the timeout on tv_find_grabbers, but it's still bombing after 15 seconds…  where else should i be looking?
<qwebirc99789> Can someone please help me figure out why my MCE remote won't work with a new install of 10.04.2? I have tried 2 installs with different media, tried 2 different remotes and 2 different USB IR receivers with no luck. irw doesn't display any codes, and all of the modules seem to be loaded. My lsmod shows this: http://pastebin.com/aADzM8f4
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-31
<qwebirc85704> hi all
<qwebirc85704> So I made the switch from win 7 to mythbuntu
<qwebirc85704> ..installed on a NUC 3410WYK
<qwebirc85704> I got a anysee 30c as tuner card. I can't figure out how to add it. Nothing in the GUI
<qwebirc85704> consider me as newbie
<qwebirc85704> *a
<tgm4883> qwebirc85704, did you run mythtv-setup?
<qwebirc85704> The setup in the GUI yes
<qwebirc85704> BUt nothing about a tv card
<qwebirc85704> Tere is a status. Says no tv card found
<tgm4883> did you switch the type to DVB
<qwebirc85704> How do I do that
<tgm4883> !guide | qwebirc85704
<qwebirc85704> I chexcked a again. infromation center-->system status-->tunder status: "NOTHING"
<Zinn> qwebirc85704: Need a MythTV quick start guide? Try this  http://goo.gl/S54zL
<tgm4883> qwebirc85704, you aren't in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> follow the guide
<qwebirc85704> alright. I did a setup, maybe not the same
<qwebirc52799> Hi Guys
<qwebirc52799> I installed mythbuntu successfully and enter the right ip adress... I'm following this guide: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit?pli=1#
<qwebirc52799> I got a anysee 30c combo plus a tv card...How should I install it.
<qwebirc52799> Guide says: "Select create new capture card to add a new card."And then what... what  should  i chose?
<qwebirc52799> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc52799> löste sig....362000000        6875000 64QAM var frekvens för svt1. 000 var inepet
<qwebirc29214> hello iv installed mythbuntu installed through windows, i have got the message mythtv could not connect to the database, can anyone help me work out what is up pls
<dkeith__> Hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-01
<qwebirc26859> just starting out to make dvr what do i need in my computer
<qwebirc26859> just starting out also i'm not going to be on cable.
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to hook up a tv to a cable box and get a clear picture? I have it hooked to a vcr/dvd that is not plugged into power and then to the tv. Should I undo the cable to the vcr/dvd player
<tgm4883> LLKCKfan, spamming multiple IRC channels is not a good way to get help
<LLKCKfan> not spamming
<tgm4883> LLKCKfan, well you've hit 3 of the channels I'm on with the same question
<tgm4883> and really, you don't have enough detail in your question
<tgm4883> You could use HDMI from the cablebox to the TV, that would give you the clearest picture
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-02
<LLKCKfan> I have to have it the way it is set up
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to hook up a tv to a cable box and get a clear picture? I have it hooked from a cable bx then to a vcr/dvd that is not plugged into power and then to the tv. And it has been up this way since it was installed
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: Might be missing something here but does turning the power on on the vcr/dvd improve the picture?
<LLKCKfan> No
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: What's wrong with the picture you're getting? Does it have some sort of interference?
<LLKCKfan> Itlooks and sound like bad antennt channel
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: I take it you can't connect the box to the TV direct?
<LLKCKfan> I still use the vcr/dvd player so no
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: If you remove if temporarily does the cable box picture improve? I'm wondering if the VCR/DVD could be causing RF interference.
<LLKCKfan> It has always been hooked up loike this
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: So the problem has only recently happened?
<LLKCKfan> yes
<Steve_Goodey> LLKCKfan: Ah sorry. All out of ideas then. Cable fault-VCR/DVD fault?
<LLKCKfan> No
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-04-03
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to hook up a tv to a cable box though a vcr/dvd player using a coax cable and get a clear picture? I have it hooked from a cable box then to a vcr/dvd that is not plugged into power and then to the tv. And it has been up this way since it was installed
<Shadow__X> LLKCKfan: are you trying to record?
<Shadow__X> LLKCKfan: i am a little confused as to what you are trying to do
<LLKCKfan> I am trying to watch tv
<Shadow__X> so is the problem the way you have it hooked up the picture isnt clear?
<Shadow__X> why dont you directly hook up the tv to the cable box
<LLKCKfan> I use the VCR/DVD player
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-30
<joel__> I'm unable to allow kodi access from another device (PI).  I have mythtv 27 on Ubuntu 14.04 I ran mythbuntu-control-centre fromterminal and looks like I have permission issue but not sure what to do to solve it. Please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707599/
<joel__> Here is my mysql.txt http://paste.ubuntu.com/10707625/
<tgm4883> joel__: I'm answering you in the other channel
<Phiro69> I read that Netflix Instant Watch is working on chromium now; are there plans to build in a linkage to Mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> Phiro69: it works on Chrome, not chromium
<McGuyver> tgm4883: netflix does work in chromium with the widevine plugin installed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-04-03
<qwebirc99967> I have Mythbuntu 14.04.2 with Mythtv 0.27.0. I can't get it to update to 0.27.4 for the Schedules Direct fixes. I've tried toggling repositories in MCC, but it doesn't change anything.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-04-10
<gteich> greetings. I'm really stuck on a mysql permission problem. "permission denied". Would anybody care to help me with a solution? I'm using mythbuntu 12.04 with a different frontend and backend 0n the same network.  I'n not a complete newbie, but I have had a working mythtv system for a few years. I'm a bit slow on using terminal commands.
<tonyc_> mythbuntu 16.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-04-04
<qwebirc56342> Sup... trying to download Mythbuntu from mythbuntu.org and getting "Tracker gave an error: requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<qwebirc56342> Ooops... using Transmission and its all in red but still its downloading. Thanks.
